# JUL/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for July and August 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Liberty71,29 Jun,IVF, 
carolmac,29 Jun,DEIVF
Ipswich Town Girl,29 Jun,FET, 
birdey,30 Jun,IVF, 
pinkpear,30 Jun,ICSI, 
pixie g,30 Jun,IVF
pipkin67,30 Jun,,
Milo10,1 Jul,ICSI, 
Kat29,1 Jul,,
yazz,1 Jul,IVF
lisaj1971,1 Jul,IVF, 
grace222,2 Jul,IVF
missus o,2 Jul,, 
tegk68,2 Jul,FET, 
Roxy x,4 Jul,ICSI
Bonchance,4 Jul,DEIVF/ICSI, 
lyndsey25,4 July,IVF
poppins,5 July,ICSI
swaza,5 Jul,ICSI
Suzi Fairy,6 Jul,IVF
newyorker,6 Jul,FET, 
Natinspain,6 Jul,ICSI
Locket,7 Jul,,
tillergirl,8 Jul,DI
dtw01,Jul,DE
Maybbaby4,9 Jul,,
chickymush,9 Jul,ICSI
brendabell,9 Jul,DEIVF/ICSI
mrsmac,10 Jul,ICSI, 
Pic,10 Jul,ICSI
Demelza,10 Jul,DE, 
Caramelo,10 Jul,IVF
Maybemummy,11 Jul,IVF
LinLou,12 Jul,,
Natalie x,13 Jul,ICSI
juju81,13 Jul,DIUI, 
tracey8,14 Jul,FET
paws18,16 Jul,DIUI
sarahf,Jun,FET
Openarms,Jun,IVF
rubys2009,Jun,Clom
ZahidaE,Jun,IVF
eliyza,Jun,,
Kat29,Jun,IVF
Sista J,,ICSI
julesF,Jul,,
Angels4Me,Jul,,
lornam41, 24th Jul, IVF
mollymittens, 21st July, ICSI,
Jazz1975, 24th July, ICSI
Pinky, 20th July, FET, 
lillyb, 15th July,
spinny1, 22nd July, FET
Moomin Baby, 20th July,
Guider, 15th July, ICSI
nataliek, 22nd July, ICSI
farahs mum, 16th July, IVF
rungirl, 19th July, IUI
lisa19, 15th July, ICSI
caroline9550, 17th July, ICSI
Manxgirl, 28th July, IVF
melstev..BB, 31st July,
KandyD, 27th July, ICSI
OZNOB, 27th July, FET
Clever Squirrel, 23rd July, DEICSI
hanadiz, 24th July, ICSI
Tulip 1411, 30th July, FET
drangonfly151, 31st July, ICSI
katedot, 6th August,
ewok, 27th July, IVF
jaxxs, 30th July, IVF
hayleybell1980, 30th July, 
kezzababes, 25th July,
frizz, 31st July, IVF




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Audrey* ~ ever so sorry hun....sad news 

*Zahida* ~ sorry you got a BFN hun......hope your next cycle is the one for you  

Oh *Poppins* ~ everything crossed for your test tomorrow.......isn't OTD Sunday  

*Pixie* ~ how did your levels go today  

Sorry *Maybbaby* hun........i usually just go back to the last time I posted and catch up from then, so if you've not posted since then I don't include you on the list. It's only cause I can't keep up though  Hope you had a really fab Birthday 

*Lisa* ~ you could try join everyone here 

*Waiting for 1st Scan (2009) - Part 5*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196186.750

Hi *Demelza, Caramelo and Natalie* ~ welcome to the thread....you're all added to the list. Good luck   

*Bonchance* ~ ewwwwwww 

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

hi Lizzy

Levels today were 167, so doubled since 77 on Wed. Still low...but we're tentatively hoping that this is our time and little 'un is just a bit of a slow starter...   . 
Need to get scan booked in, and hope that I don't bleed over the next couple of weeks....PLEEEEEEEASE stick little one !!

xxxx
g


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pixie g* ~ that's great news....congratulations 

Take it easy hun and lots of luck for the next couple of weeks and your scan  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

dtw01


sounds very similar! boobs are also very painful and swollen and aches and pains get progressivly worse through the day! sounds like i need to chill out and stop anylising everything    

I test on 9th   if i can hold off that long   got fingers crossed and sending    to you and everyone else due to test x

Chicky x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Poppins - 8dpt maybe a bit early  - hang in there and maybe try to wait a couple of more days. I am really keeping everything crossed for you    

Swaza -really hoping you get good news soon with test    

Wishing all you 2WW lots of luck, especially to all testing over the weekend   

Pixie - delighted to hear numbers are going up -really hope it all works out for you
  
Probably won't get access to computer over weekend so am hoping to come back to lots of good news on Monday   
Bonchance


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Forgot to confess that I did another test today -just to make sure!!   I have to phone my doc in spain tomorrow to let him know our good news and find out my next instructions! I just hope our little ones keep hanging in there   

Just had an idea, maybe we should all buy shares in company producing HPT and recoup some of the money we have spent buying so many of them! 

Hope you all try to have a nice relaxing weekend
Good Luck, Bonchance


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Morning ladies...well tested today at 5.30....it was a    for us still in shock.......not sure what to do with myself now.... 

Good luck to all those testing soon.......... 

welcome Natalie ( sis) take it easy and enjoy your 2ww......   

Take care all
Roxy x


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,
Can I join you please?Congratuations to those of you with BFP's and lots of luck to the rest! I had FET on Tuesday. 1 7 cell embryo transferred. I got a BFP in Feb after my first ivf, but miscarried at 5 weeks. I'm comparing all of the symptoms, and I defo felt different last time, more ovary ish pain, but then again, I was on medication, whereas this tx is natural. Stupidly I did an opk yesterday morning, as I've read that they are the same as hpt's  . There was no smiley face, so regretted doing it. Just had a big argument with my DH over the leaking washing machine, and got myself really upset. Wish I hadn't done that......       

Nikki


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I was naughty and did a HPT this morning, just 24hrs before OTD and it's a    !!!

I simply cannot believe it, I am overwhelmed and feel so blessed and lucky, things like this don't happen to me.

Now looking forward to having the confirmation bloods tomorrow and hoping for a good HCG level.  I just hope the little one(s) stick around.

One day at a time .......


Swaza xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Many congratulations Swaza. Here's to the next eight months  

Nikki


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow Roxy and Swarza wonderful news on your bfp's      

I think it may be another negative cycle for us  I noticed some pinky discharge when i wiped yesterday afternoon. I called the clinic and the nurse said that at day 5 post a five day transfer it didn't always mean game over yet.  I've been having mild af type aches over the past day or so and just noticed pinky again last time I wiped.  But the real deal is I tested this morning a week early with a 6 day early first response test and it was negative   Think my PMA has done a runner and I probably just need to face the facts on this if we can't get there with three lovely blastos 

Sorry for the downer after the happy bfp news.

Siobhan x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice to see so many lovely BFP...well done girls. And also lots of early testers too   , me included! I'm on day 10 of 2ww (natural DIUI) and tested with an early HPT the other morning, came up neg. And like you Siobhan, it made me on a right a old downer. Only did it because DP was hastling me, not falling for that one again  . I only got the test because it came free when I purchased some OPK's online, so I thought what the heck. Now I'm left wondering if the result was correct or it was just a rubbish HPT. I know which one I'm hoping it is  . OTD is next Fri (10th July) but the Wed will be 14 days past IUI. Not sure when to test now, maybe just wait now for AF to arrive, or not!

Just wanted to say Hi, and hoping lots of you get good news this weekend.   

 

Jo x


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

I crumbled and tested a few days early this morning as DH goes away to work this afternoon it was a   I thought all not lost afterall OTD isn't til Weds.
However here we are several hours late and who should rear her ugly head other than  .

Have had a chat with DH we are going to rest this month and go again in August esp as i have a summer school this month and don't want to be stressing whilst there.

Really happy to see so many BFP's maybe next time for me then.  Take it easy ladies and I'll have that celebratory glass of wine for you tonight.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Tillergirl so sorry hun       look after yourself.

Siobhan x


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just bookmarking, be back later xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

My official  test day is tomorrow but have tetsed negative today, I didn't feel like it had worked I have af headache and I've had slight browny spotting twice so far not normal for me at this time when its been positive?   Will still have to go in tomorrow I guess for the blood test, but not holding out much hope?

Feel gutted as you can imagine. 

Swaza, I'm so pleased for you what a lovely surprise for you both, best of luck from here on.  

Poppins x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Poppins so very sorry hun         praying you may get the right result tomorrow.

Siobhan x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to all with BFN    

Congrats to BFP  

Does anyone know if its good to take asprin 75mg / baby asprin my acupuncturist has suggested that I should think about it.

Any ideas?

Paws 18
x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Paws - for what reason has she advised taking aspirin? I'm doing IUI too so would like to know if it could help moi too.

Jo


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all, sorry but this is going to be a "me" post !!

Well ladies, looks like its all over for me    started spotting this am, exactly 1 week after 5day ET. contacted hospital who said could be implantation, told me to up my progesterone to 3 times a day and put my feet up, but dont hold out much hope as started spotting at exactly the same point on my last cycle, followed same instructions and got af about 3 days later  

At moment am really anoyed with myself   as had started to allow myself to get hopful as seemed to be getting more symptoms, now've come down with a crash   Db really tearful earlier and I feel guilty for putting him through this, feel like i should be able to give him a child and I CANT    Don't even know if we can afford to go again? (or if my sanity would cope with it?? )

Also find it strange that so many ladies who get bfn do not bleed at all until progesterone stops yet i start at the same time exactly on each cycle  


Anyway, sorry about the rant, will pop in soon

Chicky xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Chicky I know exactly how you feel hun.  Take care you could still get a result        

On the asprin front my clinic asys no no after egg collection.

Siobhan x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lizzy B - I had my ET today so please can you add me to your list? I had ICSI and my OTD is 15 July...feeling a bit numb today because on day 3 we have 4 embies going brilliantly, and this morning only one was still dividing, so they only transferred one pre blastocyst. I'm 42 and this is it before looking at adoption, so feeling hopeful and anxious at the same time. x Mel


----------



## mystik (Mar 13, 2006)

hi a bit late but could i join you all aswell please. i go back to hosp 7th july for my test after a natural FET cycle. i had 2 eggs put back in 1 7 cell and 1 9 cell

keeping my fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi and good luck Dreamermel and Mystik
    

Siobhan x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted for a couple of days but want to send      to all bfn's, the process is so cruel, and im gutted for you all   

And for all the BFP's sending you    and    for the next two weeks until you get that scan when it all becomes more real !!!

Poppins just wanted to let you know that I too tested on day 8. I had a 3 day transfer so technically embryos were day 10 and got   however on day 9 (embryos day 11) got such a feint line that dh couldn't see it but I was sure there was something there. I tested again at midday with cler blue digital and "not pregnant". So today being day 10 (embryos day 12) tested with first response early got a definiate but very feint line for   
I know its very early and im conscious that the line was very very feint and this may all end too soon but I would say that you really need to test with the first response 6 days early again in a couple of days    its a BFP.

Poppins how old were your embies when transferred??

  to all, Newyorker x x x x


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Hi girls,

Can i join in. 

This is my first icsi, I am 12 dp EC, got a faint BFP yesterday and a pregnant on a CB digital today, too early to test i know, then 5 mins after started to bleed, and have been spotting all day, but this is how af starts for me. I know it could be implantation bleeding but i am so scared its a chemical pg. OTD isn't till tuesday. Any thoughts

Congrats to all who have their BFP's and   to those with BFN and   to all those lady's still waiting.


----------



## Lyndsey25 (May 28, 2009)

hi, ive been reading all posts since i started my 2ww but couldnt fathom out how to post, silly i no, this was my first ivf cycle and i was supposed to test on 4th july but my hormones were everywhere and i just cracked under the pressure and boroke down so had to test on the 3rd to put my mind at ease and so i didnt make myself ill. It was a bfp. Me and my dh are so excited lyndsey 25 xx


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats to all the recent BFP's. May there be many more to come !!!!

And for all you ladies with BFN, hope your bearing up, i know how hard it is to pick yourself up after such a knock, but you are all amazing strong ladies and you will achieve your dreams   

H x


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Lizzie, please can u add me to the list, ET 27th June, test day 11th July on dreaded 2ww [/font][/font]


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking and thought it was time to post. This is my first go at IVF (ICSI). My EC was 23 June and I'm 9dp3dt. I'm due to test on Wed 8th July but doubt I will be able to stay away from the terrifying pee stix until then.
Babydust to everyone. 
Zeka x


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

OOOH good luck to u xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls can i jump in?

I've just had a medicated FET and my OTD is 20th July!

George x x


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

and sticky vibes to u xxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

folks

Another lurker here and thought it time to come and    

Currently going through my 4th IVF (1st @ ARGC), had my EC on 23rd June and ET 26th June and so I'm 9dp3dt today.  OTD is Wed 8th July and although not normally an early tester am consumed with thoughts of POS argh need to step away 

 to the   look after yourselves I know what that pain feels like   and many    to all the  

  and dreams  to all

 for now 

Jennie
  x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

Sad news for us, the blood test today has confirmed a negative result.   

Both feel so gutted, the last 4 goes have worked, its so horrible seeing only one line appear again?   

I had spotting on Friday, and a little blood today, af will come now that I stop all the drugs, just to add insult to injury.  

Newyorker, thanks, they were 5 day old blasts, how are you getting on?  

I wish you all luck.   

Poppins x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Poppins, I am so sorry about your result today. Life can be so cruel and unfair. Big    to you.
x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohh Poppins I am so terribly sorry     have just read your history and my heart goes out to you you have been through so much it's just so unfair.  

Look after yourself  

Jennie
  x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

So sorry poppins      

Take Care of you
Pawsx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Poppins, I'm so so sorry. I don't know what else to say, and don't want to sound patronising. My heart goes out to you, and sending you a huge  .Take care of yourself.

Nikki


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you, Zeka, Jenny, Paws, & Nicki.

Feel so sad and numb, I had second thoughts after the go before last ended in m/c but something changed after the last m/c I dont want to give up, DH has never wanted to stop he wants to carry on as hard as it is watching me going through this again and again, its harder for me physically with each fresh cycle? Hard for us both emotionally, But I feel if I give up all of this after all of these years will have been for nothing?  

Poppins x


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Poppins,

I couldn't not post and respond to your news.

I am just SO very sorry this hasn't worked for you this time.  No-one deserves this more, you have been on such a journey and can only hope that you get the child you so long for soon.

I feel guilty about this having worked for me first time, I can't tell you how grateful I am but I must admit it's with some trepedation as I know it's early days and know all to well that I'm not out of the woods yet.  

You have given me great support of the last few weeks and answered my many questions so thank you, you've been a star.

My thoughts are with you and your DH and I'm certain that you must continue this journey and you will be rewarded I'm sure.

Lots of love and    

Swaza xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Poppins - i've just read your history and cant belive life can be so cruel   you must have amazing strength       

George x x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you Swaza & Pinky.

swaza Ive pm'd you,


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Poppins - Just to say im so sorry hun sending you a big       
life can be so unfair......take care hun.....x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi poppins

My heart goes out to you right now   im so very sorry it hasn't worked out this time     
This process is so cruel, someone up there works in mysterious ways  
I was hoping that you had tested too early, and that you would come back with more hopeful news  
Take care and my thoughts are with you and your DH  x x x x 

I feel awful letting you know that I had a bfp today, however I dont feel very hopeful. My (.)(.) just dont hurt at all and last time i felt very different. I just hope this one stays.....till the end x x x x 

Big hugs Poppins love Newyorker x x x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I had my ET on Friday 3 July and am looking for someone testing around 20th (hospital expecting me to wait 17 days!!).

For those testing earlier, good luck all 

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Moomin
I had ET on fri 3rd and my test date is Fri 17th, why is yours so late?  

Hope you're feeling OK  

Poppins I'm so sorry  

Love Donkey xx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Donkey,

Feeling ok - very tired and have dull aches in my lower abdomen. I'm 40 and got three embries so had them all transferred. 
Think I'll ring the clinic tomorrow to check my date, I'll never wait through that last week. 

How about you?  How you doing?

Poppins, so sorry to hear your news.  

x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Poppins,

Can I add my name to the list of all those sending you e-hugs? I was feeling pretty sorry for myself on a 7th go, but what you've been through is unbelievable.

Have you ever been referred to a miscarriage clinic? If not, maybe it's something you could think about when you're feeling a bit stronger.

Take good care of yourself

Demelza


----------



## squashy (May 18, 2007)

hi 

can I join?
is anyone testin on Thursday 9th July?

Squashy


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

Dear Poppins

Im sooooooo sorry to read your news my heart really does go out to you and your DH sending lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Swaza, Roxy, Bonchance, Lyndsey - Congratulations on your BFPs !

Poppins - oh hun, I'm so so sorry. I know you're absolutely devastated. Please take care of yourself - take time to rest and grieve. My heart goes out to you.     

g
xx


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh Poppins - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. I know you're devastated after everything you've been through. I hope you can take some time to rest and grieve.    

g
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you all of you for your lovely thoughts. 

Newyorker, All the best to you, dont worry honest, I love to read of positives its what keeps me going, I never had a symptom of sore boobs in any of my early pregnancy's so dont worry, fingers crossed for you.
Demelza, thank you, I am under Mr ******* from the miscarriage clinic in London, its just bad luck this time round that i didn't get pregnant to get to see if any of the changes would of helped me?  

I wish you all luck.  

Poppins x


----------



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Dear All,

Been doing HPTs for the last 4 days and getting a faint double line. Did the test this morning again, and yes, I'm defo pregnant!

My heart going out to all those with a BFN this week and last.

Much love
BB
x


----------



## FOZZIE74 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi can I join?

I had a three day transfer on 27th June so am 9dpt. The 2ww is really starting to get to me now. OTD is Fri10th July but I don't know if I can last that long. I go back to work on Thurs 9th July so I am tempted to test on Weds 8th July so that I can start to pick myself up if it's a BFN. Does anyone have any thoughts / suggestions?

How many of you tested early and got a BFP and if so how early?

Brendabell- brilliant news  

Poppins- so so sorry, you really deserved a BFP


----------



## nazma.c (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi 

Im a newbie from Croydon. I had ICSI and will test on 17 July 2009. Very stressed.......

Nazma


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, this is a busy thread already but thought I'd gate crash as I need to hang out with people in the same situation for a while. I've read a bit but will go back and do some homework this evening.

I had 3 day transfer on friday and am due to test on 17th too....see there are a few of you with same OTD. It is often so sad to read peoples signatures who have had so much heartache...........praying that soon you will all have your pot of gold at the end of the rainbow xxx lots of love and best wishes

Sarah


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

HI Girls

WOW its so busy on here!! hi to all the newbies   

I feel rough as a badgers bum today


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Ladies,

Poppins i was so upset to read your news, after all you've been through you deserve it so so much i'm sending lots of hugs to you and DH through this awful time.  I hope you get stronger soon and spoil yourselves so you can be ready to try again when your ready     

Swaza, Roxy, Bonchance, Lyndsey, Brendabell congratulations on your BFP's and hope all your scans go well congratulations to anyone I have missed.  

  for all those waiting I know its hell

lou xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Congrats you all you BFPers, you must be over the moon. 

And again big hugs to those of you with bad news. 

I'm 10dp3dt today and did a naughty pee stick test this morning. Now regretting it as it was a BFN. Holding out some hope that the blood test on Wed may bring more positive news but guess I need to prepare myself that it may not be our time. Hohum :-(

Love to all
Zeka x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Zeka - I'm so sorry...but give it another day; there are so many stories of BFNs turning into BFP- and you have tested early. Go see a mate, and do something to take your mind off it. I have another 8 days to wait...


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

Dear Zeka

wait till test day xxxx  fingers crossed 4 u xxx


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to all you BPF..... 

Well its bad news for me too got a   test day was today but AF started yesterday. Still tested this morning though just to confirm. Dont really know what to think and feel at the moment. Think we need a break for a bit to get our lives back on track as its been so stressful. Especially this time as I have been in hospital with OHSS so even more pain and heartache than usual. Good luck to all you ladies still waiting


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Suzi fairy -just wanted to send you a huge  .

Nikki


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that I got my       today. Although its 14dpo the line on the pee stick is still quite feint, definately there but very feint, does the line ever get as dark as the test line the more hormone thats there or is it always quite feint. Im chuffed to bits with the bfp but I have never felt so aprehensive, after what happened last time, also it was frozen embies from first batch of ivf which ended in early miscarriage and cant help feeling that that will happen again. Sorry for downer message, I know I shouldn't feel like this with all the bfn's.

  to all with bfn's thinking of you x x x 

Newyorker x x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya, hope you dont mind me jumping in on your thread! I'm also in my 2ww and my test date is this Sat, the 11th... I have been sooo posive the whole time but now i feel like im losing hope. On Sat the 4th, i woke up with really achey sensations similar to AF pains all in my legs and stomach... I dont know, i dont want to give up but i have had 9 failed attempts at iui and i just feel the same way i did with them at this stage. Maybe i'm not, maybe i am... only time will tell! But in the meantime its KILLING me! I had 2 embies put back in one grade 1 and one grade 2 and my lining was 9mm on the 9 day scan... so, i dont know what could work against my chances of it working... We'll see....

Good luck to everyone else going through this mentalist state!! xxxx VIQS xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Moomin
I too have some low abdo aches and had lots of cramping for 2 days after ET.  Generally feel oK though.  I'm taking this week off work as it's too stressful, the Gp has signed me off for 2 weeks from today but I will probably go in next week.  
I'm trying to be positive  

At least it's been a little cooler today...

 to all the ladies with bfn

xx


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Poppins -I am so sorry this time has not worked out for you and DH, you have been through so much. You both have such amazing strength and if you two can keep going then you are so right to not give up and I really do hope your dreams come true very soon.     

Tillergirl, Chickymush and Suzi Fairy so sorry to read about your BFN, take care and be good to yourselves and your other halves.    

Hang in there Maybemummy, it's early days yet    

Jo36 -try to keep hopeful and positive until testing day if you can    

Hi to Loubes and Pixy g -how are you both doing?  

Congrats Roxy, Swaza,Brendabell,Newyorker, Lillys, Lyndsey25 on your BFP and hoping all goes well at the scan. 

Good luck to all those on 2WW, I know it's hard and it just seems so long to wait. If you can just try to keep positive and rest and mind yourselves.      I really found the support, stories and advice shared on here such a great help


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Girls, I think it is my time to leave this page and move over to the first scan wait page.  Thanks again for all your support during the difficult 2WW and I wish you all luck on your journey to become parents    
Bonchance


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

NewYorker & Brenda bell - SO happy for you ! Congratulations on your BFPs !!!   

Suzi Fairy - so sorry hun. life can be so cruel at times   

Zeka - hope your blood test comes up trumps tomorrow...

I'm also going to move over to the baby dust pages (even though still some bleeding, I'm trying to keep hopeful)..GOOD LUCK to those still in their 2ww.   

g
x


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Congratulations to all those with recent    , and lots of love and    for those that have not been so lucky this time round.

Well i'm starting to find this rollercoaster ride very difficult   am still spotting brown (tmi!!) and was convinced it was all over   however went to the hospital yesterday and they have told me there is still hope and have started me on gesterone injections to keep me going till otd on thursday. So back to the dreaded wait  

Has anyone got any experience of this?? and what's gesterone like??

Chicky xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Help - implantation bleeding or beginning of period?

Hi everyone - my name is Linda and have been following your threads for over a week now.  I am 9 days in to 2 x 3 day transfer of 2 grade 2 embies.   I had a dull head ache yesterday and was tired and today (day 9) am having brownish colour discharge (on and off) I know from reading this could be implantation bleeding (I so hope it is) but am sooooooo worried it is the beginnig of my period as I have read the progesterone can hold it back from being "full on", although to have a period now would mean I would be 4 days early which I never am!   Although saying that, all the cocktail of hormones who knows when my period would come - in a right tiz!  Sorry girls - anyone got any advise out there?  Anyone else experience the same around day nine?

Thanks girls! x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Chicky - just seen your thread

Did hospital say brown spotting was not a good sign then?  AHH driving me mad!

Well done to all those BFP and hugs to those BFN xxxx

LinLou


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

LinLou said:


> Hi Chicky - just seen your thread
> 
> Did hospital say brown spotting was not a good sign then? AHH driving me mad!
> 
> ...


Hi Linlou,
They told me it was quite common and not to lose hope! would be worth you getting hold of your hospital to see what they say. try and stay positive  belive me I know it's not easy 

Let me know what the hospital say.

Chicky xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well done to all you lucky ladies who got there BFP - You must all be thrilled

Am sorry fo those who have got a BFN.......I think i will be joining you all on Monday!  I dont think this cycle has worked, I have a few symptoms, ie slightly swollen boobs, sensitive nipples, cramps, a little bit of tiredness but I think its all because of the cyclogest.  Last time with my BFP I had excruiatingly sore/swollen boobs, stabbing cramps & extreme tiredness.  Its just not the same this time.  I know i'm not pregnant  

OTD is Monday the 13th - will probably test sunday tho, put myself out of my misery!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Juju-Just wanted to say I'm due to test Tuesday after a FET, but af due anytime from tomorrow. I don't feel the same as last time either, just feel normal af  . Wishing you loads of luck        .

To make me feel even worse (but happy at the same time) my sis got a BFP yesterday 10dp3dt on her first tx, so I guess the law of averages is totally against me. Gutted. 

Nikki


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Chicky,

I think I may have had the gesterone injections (though I was told they were progesterone) to try to prevent a very early miscarriage (only 1 week after BFP). My lovely GP came round every day and stuck them in my butt. Sadly it didn't work, but I'm pretty sure those embies were set on an exit.

I can't get the testing dates up the same day as the same time as writing this, but aren't you testing the same day as me (Friday 10th)? If so, there are loads of references to bleeding and AF in the polls section of the 2WW - many of which went on to BFPs. So fingers and all bits crossed that it's not all over yet for either of us.

Demelza


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nikki   its so hard to see your sis get a BFP  belive me i know   

George x x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

PS Chicky,

Here's a link to a gestone page on the 2WW (on page 2?)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198588.0

Demelzax


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi ladies

Can't settle to anything today - been over surfing, but have found something else useful.

If you are as anxious over every twinge as I am, you might find this site helpful. It doesn't seem to factor in IVF pregnancies, so all the drugs might skew things a bit:

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/

I found it reassuring about the sharp pains I had 2-3 days post transfer, and encouraging about my dry mouth.

Demelzax


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

George-thank you for understanding. I'm happy for her of course, but not finding it easy today at all. I just want to be a mummy. 

Nikki


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone used a First Response test that showed up positive and continued on. I have just tested using one (OTD isn't until fri) and there was definitely two lines!!! Is it still too early to celebrate??

Xx


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Demelza said:


> Hi Chicky,
> 
> I think I may have had the gesterone injections (though I was told they were progesterone) to try to prevent a very early miscarriage (only 1 week after BFP). My lovely GP came round every day and stuck them in my butt. Sadly it didn't work, but I'm pretty sure those embies were set on an exit.
> 
> ...


Hi Demelza,

Thanks forthe reply, does sound like we were on the same injection, but DP is doing mine and god they hurt 

will look into the polls section and the link you gave me, thanks loads for that  Im due to test thurs 9th, if i last that long  

Good luck for your testing   for us both

Chicky xxx


----------



## mystik (Mar 13, 2006)

hiya ladies

well its all over for us   we phoned for our results earlier and it was a BFN, i think it was worse for us this time because AF hasnt shown so we thought there was a chance.

at least now we know and can carry on with our lives and who knows if we win the lottery we may start it all again lol

we have been lucky as our 1st FET worked so we can spoil our son even more than we do now lol

good luck to everyone else and i hope you get the results you are hoping for

xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you for the support ladies,    it does help to pick you up. I'm spendig a few days at my Mum and Dads for a change of scenary and more cuddles which I seem to need,   DH went out for a drink with his brothers and a friend last night I think thats how he deals with it in his own little way, its a way of release for him I guess as he doesn't show his emotions, mind you not many men do?

Poppins x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Afraid it was a BFN for us today.    .

Good luck to all you 2WWers and congrats to all of you that have been lucky enough to get BFPs. May there be many more to give the rest of us hope and encouragement.

Big hugs to everyone else...now I know how you feel.  

Zeka xxx


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

BFN for me, tested with a first response and only one line.....bloods tomorrow still as no AF yet which to be honest just makes it even worse.

Feel so so sad, why cant it just work !!!!

H x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

dtw - sorry for your neg hpt. And    that you get better news after you bt.


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies - we've been very lucky and got a BFP today on our 4th cycle.  Many congrats to those who have also been so fortunate.  

TX is an absolute lottery and it just seems so unfair that it works for some and not others and that some people go through BFN after BFN.  I just wanted to say to those who have had a negative result to keep hoping - I have watched so many BFPs pass me by over the years and it used to break my heart that it wasn't me - then when a miracle happened it was taken from us at 12 weeks.  When I rang the clinic today I had to brace myself for those dreaded words I have heard 3 times - "I'm so sorry...." etc. and instead it was music to my ears- so please, please, don't give up


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Huge congratulations Locket, really hope this works out for you. The best things come to those who wait.......and you have been super patient!

Lots of love and well wishes xxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Dear all jI've been off for a couple of days so just a quick note to say the spotting has progressed and it's a sure bfn for us.  I'm leaving the threads now but wanted to say that I'm keeping everything crossed for my cycle buddies and all the other 2ww ladies and hoping and praying you all have your bfp dreams very soon            

Love and babydust to all 
Siobhan x


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

morning all

Thinks its pretty much all over for me day 12 since egg transfer and have started bleeding this morning, hoping and praying its not, but dont hold out much hope.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Big   's to those who didn't get the result they wanted   

Congratulations to Locket


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

To all you ladies in the same boat as me with recent BFN's     

I hope that somehow we can struggle along this lonely road and finally achieve our dream !!!

Big massive congratulations to all the ladies who have reached theirs already.

H x


----------



## Caramelo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say 'don't give up and lose hope'. I am convinced there is a massive difference between the levels of clinic competency in the UK. None of my eggs made it to blast in the UK. I believe this was due to the clinic not carrying out blood tests to monitor estrogen. They relied soley on ultrasound! By doing this I believe they missed my rise in estrogen levels which can have a damaging effect on the eggs. I know it's difficult because of funding issues, but if you can go for the best clinic. Even though it may be more expensive you are less likely to be putting your body through hell for a negative result.

Best of luck.
x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Kerrie,

I think you must be testing on 10th like me. Don't the last few days just crawl? Since yesterday I've been having AF pains, and even though I know both this and bleeding is normal even in BFPs, it's doing my head in! I don't even feel I can tell DH because he'll worry about me too much and even be put off another cycle if this doesn't work and he thinks it's been too much for me. Hang on in there.

They say there's not much you can do in the 2WW to really make a difference, but does anyone else have a complicated meds regime you're terrified of getting wrong. I have pessaries twice a day (which can fall out), pills twice too, and patches every two days which keep falling off. Many of these meds are because it's a DE cycle. Anyone using patches with any top tips about making the blighters stick?

And stickiness to all!

Demelza
x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey...

So sorry to hear of other's BFN's   

Ive just had my 2nd IUI today....the clinic advise waiting 19 days before HPT so thats the 27th july!!

Thinking happy   pregnant thoughts!!!!

k


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

Very sadly it's a BFN for us, we are feeling totally crushed     really thought it had worked with how I was feeling,  argghh at all the [email protected] progesterone,  but we are down but certainly not out!  

Jennie
  x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Jennie,

So sorry to hear your news. Bloody progesterone indeed - I'm on it too and I'm sure it's giving me false hope. You get all the symptoms because of all the hormones - but then I'm artificially stuffed full of both oestrogen and progesterone.

My heart goes out to you both  

Demelza


----------



## kags2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All,  

I have just had my first ICSI treatment. It didnt cross my mind that this 14 day wait was going to be such a marathon, cant believe it only day 5. Im already convinced it hasnt worked even though everthing has so far gone as planned. I found EC very traumatic and painful. They managed to harvest 7 eggs and all were fertilized, however, 5 fragmented. The clinic said this was normal ? and the two eggs remaining were very good.

I just have no idea whats a good sign and whats a bad sign. I have had intermittant abdo pain and my boobs are enlarged and tender but this sometimes happens before I start my period. Im using Crinone gel at the moment.

My thoughts are with all of you who are going through this cant begin to imagne what it must be like on 2nd, 3rd, of even 4th cycle with no success.


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Kags,

Im also like you ive just completed my 1st round of ICSI, and had FET on 1st july the 14 day wait is also killing me 
im experiencing cramps as well which i hope is not down to my period coming, But i keep hopen and praying that everything works out as it seams that everyone around me just keep on having kids. I want to wish you good luck and hope everything works out for you .

lisa


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi girls,
not had chance to join in for a day or so. Hope you're all ok.  

After ET last friday, my low abdo aches are still here and I have a horrible metal taste in my mouth. How do we know if these are natural or drug induced?  

Donkey - how are you doing? feeling ok?

Can't believe it's only a week since EC, although still got the bruise on my hand!

Take care all
x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Moomin

I'm ok but i too have had loads of low abdo aches!!  I'm trying to be relaxed but I'm definitley going crazy!!

How about you?

Donkey xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Otd for me is July 10th too. 2 more pessaries and 2 clexane injections away. Am soooo terrified it's another bfn for us. Mood swings have been awful. Going from  to  within ten minutes. Horrible! Am def not going to test. Have done hpts every other time and has done us no use. Roll on Friday       


So sorry to hear about so many bfns    

For everyone who has had a bfp, enjoy!!  xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## chickymush (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that I gave in and tested tonight (about 10hrs early) and got  . No great suprise really, was what I was expecting, especially after the weekend. Doesn't really make it any easier to deal with tho does it    

Anyway good luck to you all

Chicky xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Chicky - I'm so so sorry. It's even more horrible when things start going wrong early.  

MrsMac - we're testing tomorrow together - though I'm supposed to get a blood test 30 miles away then wait until the afternoon to be rung with the results (Anyone any good ideas about if and when to home test? I don't want to do it before as it could be wrong and i'll feel really shaky driving all that way) How are you feeling? I had sharp lower ab pains a few days in, then have been really thirsty, and on off AF pains for the last few days.

Hugs to all

Demelza


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Hope you're all feeling in a brighter mood than me today?! Having one of those "what am I doing?" days. Keep looking at the photo of my little embies imagining them all tucked up and cosy but it's hard to stay positive and focused.

Hi Donkey,
Thanks for your reply last night. My aches are still here today. So good to know that we aren't on our own.  

Keep resting and take care

xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

can i join you

I am first cycle ICSI
EC - monday 29th june

3 eggs collected
2 empty
1 luckily fertilised
ET wedesday 1st July

OTD - wednesday 15th July

getting harder and harder now not to test

thinking of testing on 14th
wouldn't a  be a wonderful B'day pressie for DH
but a  might put a bit of a dampner on the day

more decisions, what should I do?


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi guider,

Testing a day early could give you a false BFN, putting a dampener on the day for nothing!

Demelzax


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

I'm 5dpt and feeling very tired - anyone else feel like this? i wanna get in bed and its only 7.30


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Pinky - really common. Think it's all the combinations of drugs. Def a side effect of progesterone anyway. Rest up and be good to yourself xx


guider - if you test early and it's bfn, you'll be gutted and might not be accurate. Dh's birthday would be a disaster. 2ww is an eternity. What's one more day. Try to enjoy being PUPO!!   xx


moomin baby - sending   to you. Need to get your mojo back   I know it's easier said than done. So hard to work out what symptoms are progesterone, effects of ec and which are the lucky ones   xx


demelza - it's like listening to myself. Had strong lower abdominal pains til probably day 10. Last couple of days feels like AF is en route. Dull aches. Worst thing is mood swings. Going from   to   Not very safe to be around. You've got a long drive to and from clinic tomorrow. Try not to test. Keep yourself safe for the journey. I hope we're both posting huge BFPs tomorrow night. Will be thinking about you tomorrow.     it's the day dreams are made xx


chickymush - sorry to hear your news. Take care of each other   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Thankfully my mojo is a bit brighter than it was earlier. Thank you for the   MrsMac, seems to have perked me up! These mood swings are dreadful aren't they. Had a good   and then curled up on the sofa and fell asleep. 

Good luck Demelza and Mrs Mac for tomorrow (and anyone else I've missed), my thoughts are with you. Please let me know how you get on. Demelza, my hospital is a 20 odd miles away too and it's the longest drive in history. Be careful.

xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

moomin baby - thanks for thinking of me. Have blown some lucky bubbles to you for good luck  


mrsmac
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

I'm sorry I've not been around for a few days.

As of today I have decided to step down so the lovely LizzyM (so you've still got a Lizzy!) will be looking after you and the 2ww Board from now on 

Wishing you all much luck, loads of sticky vibes and many, many happy endings       

Love and luck always,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi girls,

Well this time tomorrow all going well   I'll be officially back on this thread,  had EC yesterday and have a 2 day transfer tomorrow. 8 out of 9 fertislised so hopefully will have some nice embroys for transfer.      

will catch up with everyones news soon

see you all tomorrow

lorna x


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All
I'm new to FF although I've been stalking for a while.
Hope it's ok if I join this thread - had first IVF cycle in June SET (blastocyst) on 30th June OTD 16th July (NO IDEA why 16 days post ET). 
Feeling incredibly negative at the moment as have swine flu and since yesterday no PG symptoms - boobs no longer tender at all not peeing frequently - but did have both of those earlier in the week. Fever known risk factor for M/C so convinced I have lost the embie. 
Feels really difficult to keep up with the meds - progesterone/estrogen/clexane etc etc when I feel it's not worked and if it's not worked would just prefer AF to come quickly so would not be so long before i could start a frostie cycle... does anyone else feel like this? I'm still trying to think it may have held on but finding it really hard.
I've been following this thread for a week or so so would like to say congratulations to all the BFPs and best of luck for the scans to come and much love and    to the BFNs. 
M xx


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

just to add best of luck to Demelza and Mrs Mac for OTD today and for Lorna's ET tomorrow
M xx


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

Can I join in? Feeling really worried today - had AF type pains and stabbing pains and even felt a bit sick for the three days after ET, but woke up this morning feeling absolutely fine, which is awful! Spent yesterday googling to see if I could feel sick so early - which apparently you can - but maybe it's the progesterone. Or clexane. Or worry. Now that I feel Ok, I'm beginning to worry...is anyone else just back to normal life or are you all resting and putting your feet up? That's what I did this time, but wanted to be a bit cooler about it all this time, so I only rested the first two days.

Good luck to those testing today.    Stickiness to everyone else!

J.x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Farahs mum,

poor you getting swine flu, can't help but add to the worry of the 2WW. But lots to people on here seem to be reporting early symptoms coming and going and still having BFPs, so try not to worry yet. And people get all kinds of infections and don't have a m/c, so try to stay positive.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Good news for all those BFP!!!!!!
Great to hear happy news.
Babydust to everyone else out there
   

keep positive


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

 This 2ww is killing me i am on day 10 after FET and really dying to do a test but would be devasated if it turned out to be negative,
I am just looking for someone to help me keep my head on straight, as i was having some cramps and some side affects from the progynova tablest and the crinone gel but now i dont have any so im kinda confused.

I would be gratefull if some one could give me a few words of support as my family tries but they dont really understand what we ladies are going through.

   for next wednesday   and   to everyone who is in the same situation as me.


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear all you 'deserving to be mummies-to-be asap',

I'm shaking as I write this. I rang the clinic just now - solidly engaged then ages to find the right nurse but.....

!!! 485 iu/L - v strong positive result. Absolutely stunned, blown away and nervous at the same time as our last and only pregnancy only lasted a week after the test. 7th time lucky please... 

Mrsmac, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, and hoping that our similar symptoms are a fantastically good sign.

Big hugs too for everyone playing the waiting game, and for those BFNs. I've been in your shoes so many times and my heart goes out to you.
Demelzaxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

PS Dear Lisa - just got your message as I was sending mine. I keep referring to this fab website: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/ which shows graphs of how many pregnant women experience what symptoms at what point after ovulation. It really reassured me - and now I'm up duff! If you look at the graphs you can see that it is really common for symptoms to come and go. Eg I had strong lower ab pains first few days (really worrying until I found the site), which disappeared, and a few days ago I had on off AF pains but none for the last few days. 
I hope you'll find lots of support and reassurance on this site. As you said, it's hard even for people who really love us to begin to understand what it's like.

Ladies - is it OK if I hang around for a bit? Still rather twitchy about staying BFP.
Demelzax


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Demelza - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! I am so pleased for you - it almost brought tears to my eyes (it's the progesterone silly!)  - it's such a high hcg result, so be happy!!!!!! I'm testing next Wed and I'm having tiny twinges, thirst, peeing quite a bit. Who knows what's going on in there!!! Anyway, stay cool, celebrate and I hope the numbers keep rising fast! x Mel


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All!

That web site you said Demelza is great - good to obsess over, i am 9 dpo and due to test on the 19th july and am getting strong period like pains today so fingers crossed.
Congrats, about your BFP! how exciting.
Babydust to everyone


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Demelza,

Not cried all day but you've done it to me now - congratulations I'm so pleased for you  . The drive to the hospital was definitely worth it!!

Would be great it you could stay around, you've got to keep us all positive!  

For the first time today, not had much abdo pain so was getting worried. Just been out with my Mum for an hour though and it's rumbling again now. Going to have a look at the website you mentioned to see if I can pick up any tips.

Take care and have a sprinkle of  

xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Dreamer Mel and Moomin Baby, let's all have a big sniff!

I've been SOOO thirsty, dreamerM, so hope it's a good sign for you too.

You guys know even before my DH! Want to tell him in person, and he's not home from work for another hour. Fortunately (and this sounds awful but isn't - he's the best) I knew he'd got my test date wrong and wasn't expecting it to be today. Didn't tell him it was today cos one of us super stressed was enough and was hoping to give him a fab SUR PRISE

Love and luck to all

Demelza x


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all
congrats to Demelza for BFP today!
Thank you Jemma B for your positive thoughts - I'm trying to stay positive by convincing myself that any boob tenderness has gone because I've loaded myself up on paracetamol for the swine flu and am not peeing much anymore because I've got a high temp!!

Am going to try to resist testing early with an OPK - does this work??

    to all sharing these weeks...
M xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

 to Demelza. Cant believe you managed to keep it from DH he will be so happy when he gets in from work. The website you suggested is amazing.

As for me OTD is Thursday just hoping to get to OTD this time as last 2 x BFN the dreaded AF has turned up few days early.        NO AF.

   to everyone with BFN's

And sending loads of    and sticky vibes to everyone else on this dreaded 2ww.

Take Care
Paws18 x


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

hi everyone,

Demelza - delighted for you   fantastic news. Wishing you both every happiness xx


Can't believe I'm about to post this........got a magical BFP today too. Fourth time lucky    Couldn't tell DH over the phone so drove the hour from my work to his.....sent a text "I'm outside your work!" Lots of hugs and tears followed that. Feel truly blessed.


Wishing everyone who has had a nasty BFN, the strength to carry on and believe in the next attempt. May all your dreams come true  


love
mrsmac
x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Dear MrsMac

You've done it again - tears twice in one day!    Congratulations ! I was getting worried for you when nothing posted. I'm so pleased for you  

Demelza - hope your DH has managed to recover from the shock!

Take care both of you and thank you for turning my day into a positive one!

x


----------



## Talisha (Apr 4, 2009)

to Demelza and Mrsmac 
You deserve the bpf's my eyes welled up with tears when l was reading your posts,miracles do happen and you have given hope to me and the rest of the ladies. 
To all the ladies on hear please do not despair ,have faith and our  will be answered.

All the best

lots of   

Talishaxxx


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Demelza,
Thanks for that site i had a look at it and it has made me feel so much better,  
  i am really pleased for you on your BFP.
Cant wait now till wed to find out if im next,

 &  to everyone who is waiting this week i really appreciate the kind words and i will be   for everyone.
  

Take care
X.


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

okay, im in shock!!!!! Really convinced myself that it had nt worked!!!! Ive just done a test and there are 2 very clear blue lines (after 3 mins) !!!!!! Had not prepared myself for it actually working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need to go in for a blood test this morning to have it confirmed...... WOW! GOD.... i am in complete shock!


----------



## Talisha (Apr 4, 2009)

Yey   viqui.b

                              
All the best

Talishaxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear MrsM and VicquiB,

Amazing! three BFPs in a row. Huge congratulations to you and your loved ones.

I was worried about you too, mrsmac, as you hadn't yet posted. I'd wanted to ambush DH at work too but it was too far - I have a fabulous image of your hugs in the car park. I feel you did it for me. Magic.

And today I am absolutely knackered - after a restless night when at one point there was like a huge electric shock in my abdomen which jolted me off the matress. Wierd, but I hope not too bad.

Glad people found the website handy.

Demelza x


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I wonder if I could please join you on this thread.  I had my ET this morning, we're on our 2nd cycle of ICSI, the first IVF tx resulted in a BFN.  First time around we got 10 eggs, of which only 3 fertilised.  This time around, we had 6 eggs, and moved to ICSI in the hope of having a better fertilisation rate, but only 3 were suitable for injection, and only 1 fertilised  

The embryologist at our ET told me that she suspects there may be an as yet undiagnosed underlying problem which is causing our low fertilisation rates, but she said that the one embie we did get looked great and so I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that one is all we need.

My OTD is going to be the 24 July.  I'm having Gestone injections as my progesterone support this tx because we only made it to day 6 of our last 2ww with the Cyclogest pessaries, so I'm hoping the Gestone hits the spot this time!

I'll really look forward to chatting with you ladies on the 2ww, I'm hoping I don't go too    

Sending    and   to all you ladies,

Love,

Rach.x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Huge congratulations to Demelza, MrsM and VicquiB for your BFPS   

Gives me hope!

Thanks also to Demelza - yes, very very usual website.

Jemma x


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

jazz -   the gestone helps get a lovely BFP for you xx


jemmab -   for a quick 2ww and a BFP xx


demelza - did it for us both, hun   Feeling really tired today too. Mixture of all the drugs, emotions and hcg   Hope to see you on the pg pages. Never dared to wander over to that part of cyber world before xx


viqui -    Great news. Wish you every happiness xx


lisa - roll on wed.   you get   result xx


talisha - I really   you get a BFP at the end of this. Sending      and     xx


moomin baby - I will be staying on this thread to   with joy when I see your BFP xx



Thank you so much for all your support,

mrsmac
x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm back!!!
3 x 4 cell embies transferred this morning followed by lunch and acupunture - can't do much more Please let this be our turn         .
Also got 5 frozen but   wont be needing them  
OTD 24 July and not testing early - please remind me of this next weeks lol.

will do personals later hope everyone is doing well  

xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Mrs Mac

Emphasis failure on written word - sorry. Did it FOR me (ie imagining your car park hugs made me feel better I hadn't been able to myself). Did it for both of us, of course!

I don't even know where the pregnancy pages are! Like you I haven't dared look before but a brief scan of the index still leaves me in doubt - and I feel a little spooked peeking. Where do we go from here?

Welcome to all newcomers to the 2WW madness. Good people to be found here

Demelazx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Well i have to say what a lovely way to start modding the thread!

All these BFPS     

So ladies could you all do me a huge favour and check the list on page 1 and tell me if i need to update it with any info  
I have done 2 of the BFPS but thats all!
I would be really grateful as it will save me going through the whole thread  

Thank you 

x x x x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome lizzym
can you add me to list 1 x 4 cell 2 day transfer OTD 24 july 09

thanks
xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Congrats on all the BFP's.

Can you also add me to the list. I had 2 grade 2 embies both 7 cell (3 day) transfer. OTD is 21/07/09 my wedding anniversary.


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, 

Please could you add me to the list.  I've had ICSI, resulting in one embie (2 day 4 cell) being transferred today.  My OTD is the 24th July.

Thanks ever so much,  

Lornam41 - out OTD is the same day.   for BFP's!!

Mrs Mac, huge congrats on your BFP.  4th time lucky gives me hope. xx

Fab news to Demelza, that's absolutely great.  Hope you're on cloud 9 after your BFP. xx

Hello and   to all the ladies in waiting.

Rach.xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

hey rach,
glad to be   buddies heres hoping both our dreams come true and the dreaded   is too bad
xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you 3 getting your BFP.

I took a test this morning, 1day early & had the shock of my life as it was  

I never expected to see this as was feeling so different from last time so if anyone out there has no symptoms or feels different from a previous BFP it honestly does mean nothing.  I'm going to take 1day at a time, am now petrified of miscarrying again, as they so tho, wot wil be wil be

Take care & I wish you all well


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

 to all   well done, especially Juju, Demelza and Mrsmac!!

  for all bfn     

Lizzi, could you update me on the list, otd was 6th july and got  

Just got to wait now for 1st scan, oh and consultant wants to start me on geston injections, 1st one on tuesday, and im scared!!!!

Take care everyone and sticky vibes to all

Newyorker x x x x x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Lizzy - my OTD is the 20th from a FET


----------



## lillyb (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 


Confratulations to all you BFP's   it fantastic news.

Do you mind if I join you, my OTD is the 15th and I'm driving myself loopy   over analysing every twinge, feeling, sneeze.... its driving me mad. Oh well only 3 days to go, just to know (assuming I don't cave in first).
Can't decided whether its best to know in advance......

Good luck to you all 



x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can I join please? 

Hi Pinky not long to go for you hunny   xxx

I am on 2ww now had natural fet, have one BLast on board OTD 22nd July only have to wait 11 days.

Transfer went really smooth compared to my last 3.  YES this will be my 4th go!   

LOL spinny xxxx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

been off the thread for a day and already feel like I need to catch up! It's very busy around here  

Had a crazy day yesterday as a friend's father was taken ill. Spent the day helping them and stressing. After spending a week relaxing after my ET, I'm now panicking that I did too much and have caused some harm. Also feeling very selfish as I'm thinking about me aswell as our friends in such a difficult time.

Going to spend the day relaxing (as much as I can). Still got some low abdo aches and was up to the loo 3 times in the night (my bladder is dreadful!!) so really hoping and   that all is ok.

Lizzie, hospital asked us to test 20 July (17 days  ) but told ok to bring it forward a day or so. Going to see how long we can last 

Demeza, Mrsmac and all other BFP, hope you're still smiling and taking it easy. Thank you for the encouragement and support  

Pandy, not heard anything for a day or two, just checking you're ok  

Take care all

x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

to Demelza, Mrsmac, Viqui, JuJu

sorry for no other personals, but having a rough time at today

thought i was getting though the weekend ok
woke at 7 this morning went to toilet everything fine
back to bed, dropped off for a while
got up for a shower
spotting    
no pain, discomfort or anything
had tears etc this morning
11.30 no more signs of anything at the moment

now just feeling scared
hoping like anything it is just implantation spotting, but can't help thinking the worst

please can you add me to the list
1st ICSI – OTD Wednesday 15th


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Please could I be added to the list? I am testing on 22/07 - had ET yesterday and have had strange stomach cramps since (like mild AF pains). Is this normal?

Thanks,
N


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Lizzy
Could you add me to your list too?
First IVF blast transfer OTD Thurs 16th.
Still quarantined with swine flu.
Thanks 
   for all those testing this week
M xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Lizzy!

Please could you add me to your list OTD is 19th July after 2nd iui.  thank you.  
Congratulations to all the BFP, and fingers crossed for all of the 2w....  
No symptoms just super hormonal, and feeling slightly crazy....!
good luck everyone


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

hi ladies,

Lizzy could you please add me to your list to 1st ICSI FET on the 1st july, and i test now on wed the 15 july.

 mrsmac it is so great that so far this week all the ladies are getting BFP's

I am   for wed and i would just like to thank all the ladies for all your support it has been a real comfort to me.

XX


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya ladies

I have updated the list, please check for me that all is ok for you


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for adding me lizzy


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Im on my 2ww...my test date is July 27th.

This is our 2nd IUI and so i got so obsessed watching for side affects on the first attempt that im trying to ignore it this time. Im not doing very well though!

karen


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi LizzyM
Thanks for adding me to the list. Forget to mention it was ICSI - sorry  
x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy for adding me to the list hunny   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

hi girls,been reading here over the last week,my otd is the 17th,had 2 grade 10 embies put back in my clinic is im in barcelona,this is my 6th 2ww and found it ok,i really do think us ladies look into things too much,i for one found myself telling my niece that i counld not lift her 2 year old into the bath,and then thought well what do mums on the 2ww do?ive also looked far to much into symptoms,but think all this is only natural

congrats on all the bfp's weldone to you all,
fingers crossed for all the rest of us xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

buffyboxer - this is your time!!!!     


lisa - will be watching for a lovely BFP from you on Wednesday xx


nataliek - stomach cramps after et are really common. Wishing you a speedy 2ww with a BFP at the end xx


guider -   it's implantation bleeding. Hope you're ok and taking it easy today xx


moomin baby - on 3 previous 2ww I took time off work in the first week, went back second, didn't do anything in the evenings etc. This time, went back to work 2 days after et. Poor dh's mum has breast cancer. She has been staying with us before and after breast surgery. All in 2ww. I truly believe if it's meant to be........Keep up the     more bubbles needed I think   xx


spinny - 4th time lucky for me. Sending some   your way xx


newyorker -    so happy for you xx


juju -    great news xx


jazz - sending lots of      xx


demelza - has it sunk in yet? xx


mollymittens, katena, farahsmum, nataliek, rungirl, lillyb, lornam, pinky -       


So sorry if I've missed anyone,


mrsmac
x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

MrsMac so so happy for you hunny xxx  

I just keep thinking it will never happen for me   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

spinny - yes it will, yes it will, yes it will         


mrsmac
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Erm, sorry to correct you Lisa, but I got a BFN  , and feeling very raw. Not everybody has had a BFP  

Nikki


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Nikki - right there with you on the BFN this week.  . And unfortunately I was one of 5 cycle buddies with BFNs on the same day. Don't know about you but its seemed like an eternity since getting the bad news, time seems to be going so slowly. I hope you start to feel a bit brighter soon and find the strength to give it another go soon. Big hugs  .

 to all,
Zeka x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

hoped spotting had stopped
unfortunetely it is back with red tinge


----------



## swaza (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi LizzyB

Can you put me down as a BFP !!!!

Thanks
Swaza


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

firstly     to all girls that did not get their dream this time.

I am in complete shock as tested this morning and got a   , cant actually believe we got there.

take care all

Natalie x


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi moomin baby,
im still here....thanks for asking!!!

have considered hiding away from the stress of the 2ww but i just cant do it!!! 

its funny with all the girls who are desperate for test days to arrive(and who test early)....i dont want to do mine at all out of fear!!!
i think its because im so frightened of this never being successful as i feel time is running out for me(im 42)!!!
havent had any pains at all the last few days but today i feel a bit Af ish.....go awayyyy!!!!!!

but huge congrats to all the recent BFPs...fab news

lol and luck to all xxxxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Congrats on all the BFP's. Praying that everything goes well for you all.

To all the BFN's......I'm so sorry but please dont give up. xx

I had my transfer on Thursday and cant stop crying. I just cant seem to be positive. I had 2 x grade 1 embies on first ivf which resulted in BFP (see signature below) but this time both embies are only grade 2. Does anyone know how much this reduces chances?

Feel really guilty that I am not bonding with the embies like last time and rejecting them before they have even had a chance.

nic
x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Congrats on all the   nd   for many more
 for everyone who's dreams have not been realised.

mollymittens: this journey is such a rollercoaster it's so difficult.  Not sure if this will be of any help to you but when I had my last review my consultant says it's not always about the quality (for my age in particular 41) as good quality embryos can be rejected by the body that can detect abnormal cells that can't be detected by the embryolgist.  There is a new test that can extract a single cell and that may sometimes show that a lower grade embby will have a better chance of implanting.  Unfortunately it is only being done in Nottingham just now.  So you never know your grade 2's might just be the ones.    

Pandy: I know what you mean about time running out I'm 42 this year and have given myself that as my cutoff but I've pushed my deadlines before so who know's,  here's hoping we don't have to worry about that after this 2 ww


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Swaza - I'm feeling twins for you with thos HCG results!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Swaza  on 

Natalie -  

Pandy – I know what you mean about not wanting to test, I couldn’t wait last week, then spotting started yesterday and now I am scared to test, not long to go now, but since spotting I keep thinking I feel Afish, but I think it is probably all just in the mind
When are you due to test?

Mollymittens – how are you feeling? Hope things are getting easier, I am struggling with the tears at the moment as well. At least your first week is almost over, good luck for your second week

Lornam – how are things with you? Hope you are keeping positive during your 

JuJu – hope everything is going well with you? 

I am sitting at home for the next couple of days trying to keep thinking positive,  that spotting as stopped


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi girls 
havent posted here before, test on friday feel like AF is on its way    been having watery dishcharge since saturday i go the loo thinking its AF an its that, has anyone had this? 
got pains back today too (got two top grade blasts on board had pains for a few days after ET then stopped) now they're back  

congratulations on all the BFP's   

curlyx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guider: Hoping that your spotting is implantation    will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.x

I'm feeling surprising ok this time (so far)  I really think the acupunture has something to do with keeping me calm.  I even came back to work today not that i'm doing much some would say whats new   .
so far not over anaylising but actually thinking quite positively - it is only 2dpt so very early and I'm sure the crazy negative days will come!!  

take care everyone xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

Curly – think we’ve met somewhere else, I’ve only been posting here for the last couple of days as well.
I had a bit more discharge than usually then end of last week, but I don’t know what it meant so sorry can’t help

Lornam – great to hear you are still feeling positive, hope it keeps up and that you don’t get too many down days.


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi giuder 
been looking it up to see if its a early symptom, it could be, and says everywhere spotting is very common hun x x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Congrats to all with BFP.   BFP 

  to all with BFN  

Well I am feeling really down today. OTD is thurs and am dreading waking up tomorrow as last 2 BFN's have started to bleed 2 days before OTD. 

Still having off and on cramps and boobs are a little tender But now starting to convince myself that the reason they are tender is because I keep prodding them to see if they are tender    
Have been feeling really irritable last 2 days.

Anyone else been really grumpy and irritable?

Giuder  - Fingers crossed its Impalantation spotting.

Lornam - Acupuncture really helps I have been goiog throughout my treatment am going tomorrow and am hoping it helps make me positive again. I just cant past thinking I am going to start bleeding tomorrow Its such a horrible feeling.

Curly - Know how you feel. I have started on the knicker watch and keep feeling AF has arrived.

Trying desperately to saty positive 
Take Care
Paws18
x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

ladies - I'm testing Wednesday and all your posts are sounding v familiar. I'm 13dpo and yesterday spotted a pink tinge in pe (sorry tmi) - gone this morning and then back, then gone. Hoping against hope that it's implantation bleeding and nothing else. No other symptoms and in fact, I feel completely normal which is scary in itself. I'm going for some retail therapy because I can't think of anything else and there's such rubbish on tv. 

I wish it was Wednesday morning and I had the result on a stick and knew what was going on in my body. I also wish that well meaning relatives would bog off and stop telling me unhelpful stories -like 'I knew I was pregnant with both my boys the minute I conceived' etc (mother in law, now banned from conversation until further notice), 'oh, you bled such a lot last time you miscarried' (same) and various aunts calling who have not called for months, being curious. If it works, I'll be a miracle to them all and if it doesn't, I'll feel the sympathy of everyone on my shoulders. 

Sometimes I wonder whether it's best to tell no one apart from your partner and mum. 
sorry for sounding so down; just fed up and feeling a bit overwraught with all the emotion involved in this process. x Mel


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

*Curly * - as you can imagine I am just  that it is implantation spotting and nothing more, every time I go to the toilet I am dreading what I might find, I'm almost studying toilet paper, is it a tint of colour or isn't it 

*Paws* - you made me smile, yes if you poke you boobs enough they will become really sore! It's so difficult not to see signs and symptoms where there may or may not be any, hope no signs of anything for you tomorrow.

*Mel* - sounds like we are in the same boat, both started spotting yesterday and due to test Wednesday. I exactly the same, not feeling anything, no pains, uncomfortable feelings etc, had one hell of a headache last night, but I am certain it was just the stress of yesterday and nothing more.
How was the retail therapy?
None of our family know at all, it was hard on the phone yesterday when I had spent most of the day in tears speaking to my mum when she phoned, but as we don't see much of each other and have never really got on brilliantly it is easier not telling them at the moment. I have told my boss, one other person at work, another guider at my units.
Don't think that I could cope with getting sympathy from all our families particularly as they have all told us before now how difficult they found getting pregnant, isn't it amazing how many people say that to you!

i'm still taking things easy
popped out to morrisons to find something for DH birthday tomorrow, i feel so sorry for him having all this to go through over his birthday!
watching love actually - not helping the tear situation !
going into work when it is over to drop the keys off so that someone can lock up tonight


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dear All

Looks like I am joining in with the bleeding unfortunately, its been non stop brown watery since 6am.....sometimes I think I feel cramps then I think its imagination.

Guider - try and enjoy DH birthday tomorrow and I hope you taking the day off again and relax.  I told my boss I am resting til Wed and then I will let him know whats happening.

Sorry forgot who it was, but girl about the boobs, def too much prodding at, I am exactly the same....as much as I want them to hurt,

as for other symptoms...I have none.

Accupuncture - I have a couple of sessions pre transfer and ont he day of, none since but maybe after scan...spoke to the girl today who said the spotting was quite normal between 4-8 weeks....made me feel a bit better.


 positive thoughts to all

Love Lisa
x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

lisa - you'll be glad to know I am off tomorrow and wednesday definately and we'll see where we go from there
dropped in to give him the keys
it was suspossed to be in and out
but it was in, 
how are you
come in here for a chat
try not to blub all over boss
then got away, 
was probably only there less than 10minutes
boss was great - if i want to pop in for a short bit any day to keep my mind of things i can happily shut myself in a room with paper work (not my normal job, well actually usually everything is my job, but not quietly sitting anywhere!) he'll just expect me when ever i am next in

but sometimes it can be so hard as all i wanted to do was cry

still got spotting, only really when i wipe and still brown, other than once slightly red last night
still trying to think positive, just wish wednesday would hurry up and arrive


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

S  - I am so pleased you decided to take a couple of days to rest..I am sure if it is still brown its spotting, I am very red now and quite consistent, but no pains, I am just so worried that I will be in pain overnight...then what ?

Speak soon ad good luck as always - Lisa x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi 

Lisa- I bleed for two weeks shortly after my BFP it lasted for two weeks. Was Sh~~ing myself, so I know how you feel. Everything was ok and I carried my baby boy Noah till 19 weeks. Noah I believe is up in heaven looking out for his mummy and Megan is also there looking out for her mummy. It will be ok.

Guider- what a fabulous boss you have. You are obviously a great employee who appreciates alot.

To everyone on the 2ww "Keep the faith"

Nic
x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi there girls 

The last week has been such a daze that I forgot to come and tell you we got a BFP last Tues!!    this one sticks and am very anxious but so grateful we've got another change at getting our miracle.  

Huge conrats to everyone else who has also been lucky   

 for the future to those who are getting those awfully disappointing and hurtful BFNs - HUGE hugs to you    and I hope you can move on in whichever direction you are wanting to as soon as you are wanting to


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations for the BFP's.

Those with BFN's, stay strong it will happen for you 

Locket - Your scan is the same day as mine!


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Juju- many congrats hun!  How you coping with the wait for the scan?  It's tough but not as tough as the 2ww    Good luck hun! Will check on your progress


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, can I join you?  I am 3dp3dt, OTD 23rd July.  I have terrible indigestion, I assume it's the cyclogest, I'm on 2 x 400mg a day.  Has anyone else had this problem with their progesterone support?


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Locket, Only found out yesterday, am terrified as i miscarried back in April at 5+1, am just taking it easy, have been signed off until the 29th so ammaking the most of Sky+


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi wizzard,

My test date is the 21/07.

Dont know about indigestion but I have a brass band in my pants. Nearly blew my dh out of bed. Sorry tmi.

x


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

!


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies

hope your all well, i forgot to come on last week and let you all know that i got a BFP last sat, still in shock and very nervous just waiting for my scan on the 23rd

congrats to all the BFP.... 

Big    to all with bad news...i hope and   that you all get your dream too
..... 

sending          to all those testing soon wishing you all the luck in the world


Take care all
Roxy x


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

hi curly,
my otd is fri,and like you the last 2 days have had white watery discharge,also had and still have back pain in the middle of the back but cant seem to find anyone else with these symptoms,lets hope there really positive and we both get a bfp the best of look

congrats to all the bfp's and sorry for the bfn really i know what its like been there 5 times b4


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi there,
Have been watching for a while & thought time to join in   
Am on day 11 post  3 day et, 2 embies on board.  OTD Fri 17th July. Like many of you I have been trying to interpret every symptom under the sun. Have had cramps on/off for 1 week now, sore boobs but now seem fine.  Went back to work yesterday and came home to find I had started bleeding    Its brownish at the moment so   its implantatin bleeding but feeling very negative.  I hope going back to work didn't cause this - will not forgive myself.  Anyway, have decided to take the rest of the week off to chill out & watch some chick flicks.  Has anyone else experienced these symptoms on day 10/11 & what are the chances of BFP??

Caroline


----------



## viz1975 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can I join you OTD for me will be 22nd July   it will be good news

Wizard - notiuced that you have been suffering from indigestion - me too really bad think it must be the cyclogest

Fingers crossed we all get good news

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Caroline - I am in exactly the same position as you. My ET was 4/7 (2 x embies on day 3) Had brownish discharge/spotting from sunday evening until yesterday evening and feeling very crampy. Lots of people at my clinic have had this and gone on to BFPs so I am thinking positive    I went back to work yesterday too but am trying to take it easy.  
Good luck to all my fellow 2WW-ers who are going  as time drags by 
  for us all


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lisa * - I was still in bed when you sent me a message this morning, I'd been watching TV, but think I must have dozed of as I could just here this strange noise and couldn't work out what it was, stupidly thought DH had left his phone behind, why I thought it would be his and not mine, I have no idea. 
Hope you are taking thins easy, I assume you are at home at the moment, hope the scan goes well tomorrow, if you haven't managed to get one done today

*Mollymittens * - I think my boss is getting worried, as he is on holiday next week, when he really needs me back to be key holder etc.
Hope your  is going ok

*Locket * -   

*JuJu * - hope everything is going well for you, bet you can't wait till your first scan

*Wizard* - welcome to the thread, good luck with the 
I'm like mollymittens, no indigestion, but definitely getting issues with wind! 

*Roxy* -    start of the next wait now until the scan

*Buffyboxer * - hope the back pain eases for you,  for Friday

*Caroline* - glad you have felt brave enough to post, sorry to hear about the bleeding, you can join several of us going through it at the moment and all  that it is implantation bleeding.  for Friday

*Viz * - welcome to the thread, hope the indigestion eases,  for the 22nd

I am still in much the same boat
Woke this morning, nothing at all, not even on wiping
Next time I went to the toilet brown back again on wiping
Just wish I knew whether I was coming or going
Did take a test this morning, knew what I expected the result to be, and no surprise there  but not given up hope yet, OTD tomorrow


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Its great to hear about all these BFP!!!  well done, its good to hear the positive news.

Sorry about all the BFN, but   you will get a BFP very soon.

My OTD is 19th July....its nice to be in single figures in the count down... I'm also taking cyclogest 400g x 2, no heartburn but headaches and sickness? does anyone have these symptoms.....also a few cramps and sharp twinges but trying not to think about it all (HARD WORK).

Fingers crossed and babydust to everyone.


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Taffy girl - thanks for your reply, it cheered me up and gives me some hope.  Will try to think  for the rest of the duration.  When is your OTD?

Run Girl - I am also taking the same as you (cyclogest 400g x2 daily) and have had headaches, nausea & intermitent cramps. Earlier on I had some sharp pains down my left side but wasn't sure if that was ovaries recovering.

Good luck to all during this 2WW - it feels like an eternity.  Have filled my days off with Harry Potter (never seen before) - now up to date and ready to see the new one at the cinema on Fri which is also my OTD!

Caroline


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

caroline - have you read the books, i love the films but still think the books are so much better!
if you haven't read the book for the next film do you want me to tell you what happens


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Eeek - no thanks, want the surprise   I haven't read the books but my brother said thay are better that the films too, so I think I'll make a start on reading.


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lizzy - please could you add me to the list. ICSI, OTD 17th July.  Thank you.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

caroline9550 said:


> Eeek - no thanks, want the surprise  I haven't read the books but my brother said thay are better that the films too, so I think I'll make a start on reading.


i could tell you who lives, who dies etc etc etc
I keep telling DH harry potter dies and that he should have read the books
lets put it this was there's still another film to come and don't think it would still be called harry potter without him!

enjoy the film it should be good


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Well been reading through posts trying to catch up but just getting everyone mixed up it's so busy here, which is good cos we can all keep each other company through this   time.
Love reading about all the   and hoping that I can add 1 myself soon  .

My OTD is soooo far away but keeping busy as I went back to work yesterday but hiding in office taking it easy and sneaking on FF whenever I can !!!
Think the meds are taking effect now cause my face is absolutely roasting just now - or is it the beanies snuggling in - I just don't know. Got acupunture tonight so hopefully he will instill some more    
take care everyone
will catch up soon
xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

lornam - what do you do at work? great that you are able to take it easy, i was doing fine at work last week, but have decided to take yesterday and today off until OTD tomorrow after spotting started sunday
hope you gets loads of    from the acupuncture later


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guider,  I work in a pre5 nursery, but as part of the management team, as it's the summer holidays here our numbers are very low so really just need to be here in case of emergency, as centre manager off at moment.

Good luck for tomorrow   that it's implantation and that you get of lovely   xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,
Caroline - when is your OTD??  Do you think the cycolgest gives you headaches?  I did google it and they said its a sedative...?  do you feel relaxed.  its hard to be relaxed in this 2ww. strange. i've just 5 days to go..feel really bloated today.

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Rungirl - OTD is 17th.  Fairly relaxed now but have had my stressy moments. Completely obsessed by symptoms and searching on the net for answers/clues.  Not sure if headaches are caused by cycolgest but lest face it, our bodies have been injected with allsorts over recent months and is probably trying to adjust to all the hormone changes.

Sending     to all those testing tomorrow.


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mollymittens - Noah, what a lovely name....I hope he and Megan have found each other xoxoxoxo


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi girls
caroline an buffyboxer      for are tests friday xxx

buffyboxer hope your pains ease off, am still getting the wet stuff   , i think that every ones different tho an ive never had this last time or before any other AF anytime. feling a bit more positive today for a change  

first day back at work an am shattered! back on the couch now  . dreading tommorrow last AF was 2 days before OTD x

guider an all thoses testing tomorrow      x

curlyx


----------



## lillyb (Mar 11, 2009)

This one is over for me as got my AF on monday  
Very teary and sad.
What makes it worse is that it is heavier and more painful than ever!

Do I still have to go for my test tomorrow? Might do anyway just to have the day off.

All those with BFP   and   for the future
Those still waiting     

lil
x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies - well it looks like it's all over for me too. I started bleeding more today so me and DH decided to test tonight, the morning before official OTD and def not pregnant. Have already cried buckets and now so tired, just want to sleep. Will do it again tomorrow morning but it's pretty sure. We so wanted one of our own and it may be just too late now. 

xxx to you all, and hope for you all to have BFPs... Mel


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

is definite. Thank you for your support over the last few weeks - it's made a huge difference when my mind was going crazy. Me and DH are going to take the dog for a walk this morning, get lunch in a nice pub and treat ourselves well and take some time out before we decide to either try again (oh god, can I face it all again for such a potentially great end goal?) or move onto adoption. Either way, a really hard decision.

I hope you all take care and of course, go on to have BFPs!


x Mel


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lil & Mel - no words of wisdom just BIG   's for you and your DH's


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

So sorry for Lil & Mel    
Think I may be joining you as my light bleeding is now heavier & woke with pain   Will test Fri OTD but deep down already know the result.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lilly* -  so sorry to hear that  has got you, I started spotting on Sunday, when I phoned the clinic on Monday I was advised to still go to the appointment even if got full flow. 
Take time to look after yourself before you decide what to do next

*Mel* -  sounds like we are in the same position, I kept spotting since Sunday and it got heavier last night, still heavier that spotting this morning, so just waiting until appointment this afternoon.
Hope you had a good walk with the dog and enjoyed your meal out. Make sure you don't rush into any decisions, good luck with whatever decisions you make

*Pinky * - not long until OTD how's  going?

*Caroline* -  it must seem such a long time until Friday for you, I am so glad that Wednesday has finally arrived ^reilki^  that the light bleed is just implantation

Still waiting for my OTD appointment this afternoon, start to feel that all I do is wait at the moment. Fairly sure it's going to be  as bleeding is getting worse


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Guider - will be thinking of you today and   for a positive result.  It sounds like everyone goes for blood tests on OTD but I have been told just to do a HPT  Maybe its just my clinic?  I rang them yesterday for advice and they said continue with pesseries and still test even if bleeding becomes heavy (which it has).

Sending lots of     to everyone with a sprinkle of babydust.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

caroline - i haven't been told i am having blood test just been told to fill a sample bottle and take that, so assume it is still going to be basically a HPT


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - i tested early...   for me          hope it changes


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

pinky  still 5 days early so  you'll still get your


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am so scared my OTD is tomorrow and before last 2 BFN I bled 2 days before so far no sign of bleeding     no AF. I am so scared to go to the toilet. Was going to do a pee stick this morning but have held off going to try not to test till tomorrow before clinic        
Still having lots of AF type cramps and boobs wee bit tender. Really hope its not the witch on her way.  


Guider -      its implantation Good luck this afternoon.  

Pinky - 5 days before OTD is too early lots of girls test BFN 1 day before OTD then BFP on OTD. Sending you loads of    

Caroline -     its implantation Good luck for friday.

Lil + Mel -       so sorry. 

Curly - Totally understand how you feel my last 2 BFN I bled 2 days before OTD. Just try and keep positive thats what I am doing my OTD is tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone testing soon      
So sorry to anyone with a negative     

Take Care
Paws18
x


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

paws -  for tomorrow


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Guider - Good luck so much for today, believe in it chick xoxo    

Lisa


----------



## JoJoBB (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can you add me to the list of   waiters please! My OTD is 27th July. I had my ET on Monday after my first DE cycle.

Is everyone taking it easy? My clinic said I should try and act as normal and walking is OK, just no gym or heavy lifting (hope shopping bags dont count!)

Have been dreading this 2 weeks and here they are. Praying for a positive result!

Anyway hi to everyone - I am sure I'll get to know you over the next few weeks!

JoJo


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Tested today    totally devasted   out all mornin,  am now already looking ahead till the next time
i hope and pray that all the ladies who are testing shortly have beter luck than me


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

Can you add me to the list of waiters...

Not sure if im in the right place so sorry if im not!! This is my first 2ww and OTD is 28/07... we did a DIY AI using donor sperm purchased from fertility 1st...

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww lots of   to all!

Please help to keep me saine for the next 2 weeks... im already thinking of sympton spotting  

Em x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Can I join you too please. Had FET Monday 13th July so test date is 27th July (although they were blasts, well one of them was, so think I could maybe test a bit earlier?!!!)

Going round the bend here!!!    This is my 3rd 2ww and it definitely doesn't get any easier!!!


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

OOh ***** mum, i thought you were going to Eastbourne!  Lets hope the 28th brings us both good news as thats my 6wk scan xxxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

good afternoon all,

Paws18: good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you, think our OTD's were similiar in May also.     

Lisa19:  So sorry for your ,  glad your looking ahead, that does help to keep you going, but remember to be good to yourself also.  

OZNOB:  Welcome, this is my 3rd 2ww also and I agree it really doesn't get any easier, although I have done things differently this time and hope that will make all the difference.

jojoBB 7 Lesbo_mum: welcome and hope you don't go too   during this stressful time, this thread will be a godsend for you,  it certainly has for me.  

Pinky: don't get too down 5 days is a little early, really hope it changes to a   for you. x

     to anyone I've missed
xx


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry, I'm really rubbish at keeping up, but wanted to say so sorry to Lisa, Mel and Lilly    

Also, good luck to Guider testing today      and to everyone testing soon - or just trying to say sane and not test too early! 

It was my test day today - got a BFP on a HPT. Praying this one stays and is healthy.

Lots of     to you all.

Jemma x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

GemmaB: congratulations   Do you have a date for an early scan?


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

just a quick one to say it's a  for us


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Guilder sorry about your BFN hun  

Juju we were going to go to the esperance and our appointment is booked for 17th Septemeber but figured we'd get a few DIY insems in in the meantime.

Jemma congrats on your  

Em x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Guider. Take good care of yourself   

Thanks, lesbo_mum.  

lornam - got a date for 3 weeks' time - 4th August - thought it would be before that. Not exactly 'early scan'?

oznob - I was told 10 days after ET with blasts. But maybe best to do what is recommended by your clinic? My clinic's info sheet actually said 12 days, so don't know why I was told 10 days  

J x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Jemma,

I think my clinic just automatically tell everyone to test in 2 weeks.  It's so tempting to do it earlier, have been reading on here and loads of people wait about 10 days.  Don't know what to do yet!
Have just slipped down the stairs, only a little bit and didn't fall over but it's made me all worried that I've done my embies some damage......God I hate all this!!!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi girlies,

What a busy board today.

Lisa- thanks. I loved the name Noah, it suited him. Megan is also a lovely name. They will always be our first babies. Howz u....has the morning sickness kicked i yet

Paws, Curly, Caroline & *****-mum- Good luck, caroline may be implantation bleed.
xx

Lily- I am so sorry petal. My clinic recommends that even if you bleed or get a BFN on a HPT that you still need to go in to get your bloods checked. 

Dreamermel, guider & Lisa19- I am so sorry. I dont know what else to say other than dont give up. xx

Pinky-you are testing too early...come on....i know its hard but PMA....it isnt over yet. 

OZNOB & Lorna- Hope u both are doing well on this mental 2ww. Third time lucky for you both. xx

Jemma- Fantastic....congrats on the BFP!!!

So sorry if I missed anyone.

I have had a mental day. Went for a long drive with dh. We ended up in Nardinis in Largs for a fish tea, it was yum. The radio was playing and that song 'The Climb' by Miley Cyrus came on. I burst into tears snot and all. It was as if my heart was singing the lyrics to me. My dh didnt know what to do and started laughing with nerves. So this made me laugh and cry at the same time. I think the people around us thought I was nuts....a crazy lady. Anyway came home with the worse headache ever...usually a sign that af is on the way. I usually get a headache two nights i a row and then the floodgates open.......so pretty down.

Anyway this post is way to long.
x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, mollymittens. You hang in there, hun     Wishing you lots of luck   

oznob - watch those stairs!  I'm sure you haven't dislodged anything. Not sure what it would take, but probably a lot more than that. Though I worried about sneezing for a while... Yeah, it's tricky about when to test. I test on the day my AF is due regardless of clinic's date (because I've always thought a good test should pick something up by then), but I'm naughty about these things. Testing much earlier than that can only cause worry though...and I certainly don't trust any result until on the clinic's date.

Jx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah you're right, the date the clinic tells you is the one you should stick to so I'm going to try and wait till then!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Jemma ! Just noticed you got a BFP today!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jemma, so pleased for you


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies can I join the madness.. I wasn't going to join a 2ww thread this time round in an attempt to stop me over analysing but guess that idea only lasted 3days! 

My acupuncturist said bed rest for 3day so I'm pretty bored too which doesn't help! Please I've almost convinced myself that daily testing is the way to go as it saves any nasty supprises that knicker-watch might give us! 

Congrats to jemma! 
We have the same otd oznob, 27th,   it's gonna be a good day for bfps x
looking forward to getting to know you all x

Kaye x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Kaye-Good luck for the 2ww    Im the same as you dying to pee on a stick and im only 2 days in... save me girls   

I have a feeling this next 2 weeks is gonna really drag!!


----------



## lisaj1971 (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning All

I really dont think I am much good with this site, I seem to be posting all over the place and forget where I last posted.....its driving me mad....and how doyoukeep up with the personals?  ,Maybe I shall just take some time out and LEARN .......

There seems to be allot of POAS on here....I only did one, but starting to think now maybe I should do another (6w1day) - I have no pregnancy symptoms feel really sad  today and not pregnant  how am I supposed to feel?

I had a bleed Monday night so ended up in the emerganyc unit, they did an internal, nosign of any miscarriage

I had a scan on Tue, they seen 2 sacs but nothing else, have to wait another week now ?

I just dont know where I am?  am I pregnant, are the sacs empty ?  am I having twins? WHAT ?? so frustrated,

Love to all and lots of good luck,


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Come on Lisa....pma.
Last time I had no pregnancy symptoms till about 9 weeks. The babies heart starts beating mormally around 7 weeks and his is what they are waiting to detect. Fingers crossed that in a few days you have two wee beating flickering lights in there.

My pma is totally gone......sore head last night and watery like discharge. Woke up this morning sore head is still here and watery discharge still there also. My (.Y.) are heavy, not sore and my temp is high. Feel like af will be here in no time. My otd is tuesday 21/7 but dont think the old witch will stay ay till then. I didnt feel like this last time. So disappointed, already thinking of copying strategies for the BFN.

xx


----------



## farahs mum (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello All
Sorry have not posted for a while - felt too negative and didn't want to spread that around...anyway, BFN this morning. My clinic said do HPT today (16 days post blast transfer) so I think that's long enough to really know. I thought the swine flu might have scuppered our chances. 

At least we have 3 frosties I guess - I know that's very fortunate having read people's stories. Still gutted though.

Congrats to Jemma and to everyone else who's had good news this week,     to everyone else in the BFN boat which I've just joined.....

M xx


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for this negative post but AF arrived yesterday so the clinic said I could test today and not suprisingly is was a  . Gutted and am blown away by the reaction of my DH - he seems more upset than me! Think I knew it was all over from Monday so I guess I had already started grieving.  Telling my Mum was worse, made me 

Anyhow, both of us have phoned in sick and are going to take the dog for a walk, followed by a pub lunch. I really hope others have good news - its quite a journey!    

Caroline


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Caroline,
I am so sorry. Please be gentle with yourself and your dh. I was watching Jeremy Kyle today with dh (not our ususal tv viewing but was on in the background. The most ugl looking crettin wason the show saying how she could not give up drinking eve though she was 8 weeks pregnant. Me and dh where both shouting obsenities at the telly and wondering why us, no justice.

Dont give up Caroline this is your first attempt!!!!!

xx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi girls

caroline/farahs mum so sorry about your BFN     hope your ok x caroline have a large drink with your pub lunch   3 frosties is brilliant

molliemites-ive had watery discharge since saturday, a think thats a early symptom a googled it   x

jemma-   

lisaj-   try an stay positive hun, you'll be fine x

my test tomorrow feeling positive still no AF  . feeling really tierd tho havent gone to work today feel mentally and phisically drained. (.)(.) heavy but not sore and ive had headaches on an off x     

curlyx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Curly....its you!!!!!! I knew someone said something about watery discharge....I have been looking through past posts trying to find out who and there outcome.....well fingers crossed. Do you have headachs or a raised temp........I am convinced it hasn't worked.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

sory......just read the rest of your mssage curly...was so excited u had mentioned watery discharge....we have all the same symptoms.......omg.......fingers crossedxxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

   to Caroline / Farahs mum /guider so sorry for youz.

I cant believe I am typing this but got a     from a clearblue digital and a first response. Been to clinic this morning and waiting for them to phone back with HCG result.  I cant believe its a 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days    and sending loads of    to everyone on the dreaded 2ww.

Take care
Thank you all for being here.
Paws 18
x


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi mollymittens
yeah am positive today last time i had nothing, no discharge, no tierdness, no pains an no headaches, nothing an AF came 2 days before OTD. x 
so sacared but excited too, wont be able to sleep tonight.    

paws-       

stil havent opened my letter from ozy to see if i had any frosties, it upset me too much in my 2ww last time when i didnt have any its been in the kitchen draw for neally a week   x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Paws...that is brill.....BFP.....wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy with lots of poohy nappies at the end of it....lol
xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats paws!!! X x X


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

congrats Paws on your BFP   

Curly and Mollymittens  goodluck hope you get your BFP  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Paws   

Hi everyone else. Good luck to those testing tomorrow x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Paws: congrats on you   you must be over the moon.     

Hope everyone else is doing well, nearly at end of first week and still got no idea one way or the other but then it was only a 2dt,  just praying it's a wee quiet thing and it's just snuggling in and this time next week i'll be getting restrained with   to stay away from the peesticks

xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Paws, have already congratualted you but heres another one, Congratulations  

What did your digi test say?  Was it the conception indicator one?


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

paws on the


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies - May I join you? 

I am half way through the dreaded 2ww (7DPT) and am feeling a bit low today so thought I'd pop over here and gatecrash if that's ok  

We had 2 embies (10/10 and 6/10) put back last Thur (3 day transfer). Its our 2nd cycle and we are    so hard this one is THE ONE!!!

My symptoms so far are:-

Sore boobs but the soreness varies!
Cramping almost all the time
No hot flushes now really (had very few this cycle compared to last)
Emotional today
Tired
Possible spotting last night but stopped now but I think its from pessary.

I developed OHSS on Sunday and hosp said drink loads and loads so I did and it got loads better but woke with it a little today but have drank loads and its going again but heard this is a good sign !!!!

Anyway, that's me.....

Paws - Congratulaytions!!!! 

Guider - left you a message on Summer Bloomers thread hun. But here are some more hugs.  ^hugme 

Spoony x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you dont mind me coming along. I hope im in the right place. 

I had my ET today. Had two 4 cell embies put back on day 2 and my OTD is Tue 28th July.

Still a little shocked.

Hope you are all doing well

Manxie


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

babyspoons - thanks so much for the extra hugs
doing fine today
now just having to have a serious think about money before we decide whether we try again!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Manxie your OTD date is the same as mine and im based in portsmouth so just over the water!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Manxie  I see there are a few familiar names over here!  

Guider - I   you will find the money.......


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi girls
done my test about a hour ago couldnt wait til morning,         
2 strong lines straight away x cant belive am typing this


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

omg curly fantastic news    lwell done soo pleased for you hope i get the same in the morning since we had all the same symptoms,dh wont let me do it tonight  congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi buffyboxer you will      cant belive it x DP bought the first response hpt it says you can test any time, i wouldnt buy one all week cause i cant help myself   
soooooooooooooooooooo happy x


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

really buzzin for you girl,ive had 4 teats on the side the last 2 nights but holding on till dh says i can,its like xmas and he wont let me open me pressies,are you with lwh?


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Curly            that is great news!!! Am so thrilled for you. Another great result for the summer bloomers!!!!

X


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Curly congrats on your   hun


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats curly woo hoo! I'm really happy for you!!! X x 

Hello all the new comers hopping over from cycle buddies! Was wondering where everyone was except guider of course x

A friend sent me this just now and I thought of you all...

I av a little angel, shes way up in the sky, Iv told her 2 watch over u, she replied ok but why? I told her ur my mate n u mean so much to me, she said she'll take much care of u, n how ur life shud b. So wen u feel the warmth at night, shes lettin u no shes near, shes right beside u wereva u go, filling ur life with cheer. 

Xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kandy  That's a lovely poem. I have a little glass angel that someone from FF sent to me - a complete stranger which was so overwhelming I held it during my ET!! 

X


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

curly  on your 

kandy - thanks so much for the poem, you've started the tears again, but i think i needed it as i've managed to keep it together all day and sometimes i think we need to be given the excuse to cry again


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all,

It seems ages since I posted but it's just five very long days... and how busy you all have been. Congrats on all the BFPs.  

I wanted to hang on on this thread in case things went wrong (again), and sadly they did. After fantastic HCG result Friday, I started miscarrying on Sunday evening, and had the blood test confirmation today. Shattered. The only other time I've been pregnant I miscarried five days after the test, but with such a strong result we had dared to feel excited. Now at 44, even with Donor Egg, seeing the end of the road ahead. Unimaginable.

Wishing you all so much more luck and happiness.  At least I have the best husband a girl could ask for. Seeing his stricken face is heart breaking.

Demelza x


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG OMG CURLYX ME TO BFP YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

demelza        
what can anyone say 
i am so sorry to hear this terrible news
you must both be devastated, 
i just can't imagine what you are going though
to see my DH yesterday curled up on the bed crying after we got BFN i dread to think how he would ever cope with what you are both going through

remember anytime you need to chat we are all here for you


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

oh Demelza, so so sorry for you     you and your dh look after each other.

farahs mum, caroline - so sorry for your BFNs     life is so unfair

Lisa - hope you are not having any more bleeding   and try to stay positive until your next scan when things might be clearer.

Many many congratulations to Curly and paws on their BFPs   

Lorna - stay strong and keep going girl  

juju - have you gone to the waiting for first scan thread?

Guider - still thinking of you hun. 

Guess I will head off there too now - but wishing all of you - and babyspoons, Kandy, *****-mum and anyone I've missed - lots and lots of luck     and sanity. Will check in and see  how you're doing.

Jemma x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

This sure is a busy site.
Demelza - sending you big hugs and look after each other dh.

Well done to all the BFP.   
And keep postive everyone.
My OTD is 19th July, anyone else out there with the same date and testing early
Take care xxxx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Demelza,

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your post. Words can not begin to say how truly sorry I am.  

Take care

xx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks girls hasn't sunk in yet xxxxxxxx

buzyboxer       so so so made up for you an me ha. DH give in then?   bet that was my fault  
yeah am at the womans xx

curlyx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats to all those with BFPs

Hi Rungirl, my OTD was 20 July, 17 days from ET!! Clinic have said that I can test early, over the weekend if getting desperate. One minute I want to do it now and next, I'm too scared! When are you going to test and how are you feeling?

I just keep    that everything will be ok. Getting through one day at a time, slowly!

xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I picked a good day to pop over to this thread 2 BFP's in one day! Congratulations Buzyboxer!       

Demelza - I am so so sorry to read your post. I don't know what to say.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG.....how busy has it been on here.....

Curly.........CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP.......I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU..........Buffyboxer......DITTO......excellent news!!!

Babyspoons, Moominbaby, Rungirl....my otd is the 21/7....think that er ae all around the same time....I am crapping myself....I wat to know but so scared that af is on the way, still have headache, heavy boobs, and a watery discharge, a chemical taste in my mouth ....all af signs except watery discharge but I think that is the pessaries.....want to test but scared.

Guider- Howz u petal??

*****-mum......u going insane yet?

Manxgirl.....hello and welcome.....

Kandy.....that is a lovely poem brought a tear to my eye.

Demelza......there are no words.

xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

richmondlass   wow we're doing well for  on here at the moment


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Welldone Richmond lass- Congrats xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Richmondlass congrats on your  ...

I hope the BFP's continue ladies...

Mollymittens im already driving myself and DP mad   im already symptom spotting... although i dont really have any   my nipples are a bit tender, and i get niggling pains in my lower tummy... but to be honest at this early stage its just all in my head  

I didnt realise a 2ww would be this hard   You ladies who go through this time after time are so so strong... 

lots of     to all!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Lesbo_mum- spotting that early on could be implantation bleed so may be a really good sign. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Molly mittens im not spotting im just symptom spotting lol If it was a good sign though i wish i was spotting now!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Lesbo_mum.....................oh i understand.........a duh moment from me. lol


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

dont worry i do dah moments all the time


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Wow so many BFP's on here, hope it's lucky for the rest of us.

Well me very tired today, hardly slept last night, was having hot sweats all night...........not nice!    Anyone else had this?? Mind you it might be the drugs man!


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hello ladies. 

RichmondLass - YEY go girl. BIG congrats on the BFP! thats ace news! You take care now over next few weeks!! WHOOP WHOOP

*****-mum - how are you today??

Oznob - Sorry to hear of the hot sweats. I had them terrible during stimming.


Sorry for no more personals.............I have had a real bad night. I think I got maybe three hours sleep and my lower back is giving me real hassle. I aint had pain in my lower back before and I just cant get comfy!! ANYONE else had this gosh this is only 24 hours into the 2ww!!!!

Thanks guys, Hope anyone I have missed are doing well.

Manx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Yes OZNOB- i have had the hot flushes, usually really late at night. I thought was a sign that af might be in the horizon. Fingers crossed not. xx

Manxgirl- Maybe something happening and that is why back sore. xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Mollymittens,   it's not AF!!!  Have had backache too manxgirl, poor us, eh?!!!


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Oznob - its unreal I wasnt sure whether it was just me!    I cant lie down though to catch up on sleep. Think a gentle walk might ease it so I can then sleep. Just scared of over doing it!

x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh poor you, mine isn't that bad, just a dull ache. Hope your eases off a bit as the day goes on. Don't know what to suggest really sorry, rubbish aren't I?! Yes maybe a gentle stroll will help.


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Oznob - no dont be silly, your not rubbish!!! your ace!   

Think im going to go and take a walk and see if it lessers then try going back to bed.

Hoping its just a 24 hour thing after ET. My tummy is less bloated which is a good thing today, might fit into my trousers


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

This site is really buzzzing and lots of BFP!!!! well done girls!!!
I'm on the 2 day count down OTD is 19th, can not believe i haven't tested yet.  I've amazed myself.
Good luck everyone this site is great!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better manxgirl.

Rungirl, good luck testing on 19th, do you think you'll hold out till then?


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Rungirl - wow you have done well not testing yet!!! Will you last till 19th??


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

i know, i'm never usually this good!!!! and i haven't even got any tests at home.  DH tells me off for testing early.  So, i am eating a treat a day instead, yum yum!!!! xxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies In Waiting,

And thanks so much for the kind and caring posts. Tears, in a good way. Apart from howling into DH's chest when the bleeding first started, I haven't done much crying. Sorting out tests, scans, talking to doctors delays the full impact. 

We're going away for a couple of days R&R. Trying to count my blessings.

Fingers crossed for everyone currently going bonkers!

Demelza x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry for you Demelza, I had mc last year so know how awful you are feeling now. It's good that you and DH are going away for a couple of days, look after each other, sending you my love


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Oznob, that's really kind, and I'm so sorry about your m/c. We have one more frostie, which we'll try when I've recovered a bit, but even if against the odds I get another BFP i'll be terrified. You'll know how much worse a m/c is than a BFN, even if it's just a few days. I was only BFP for 48 hours, and knew we shouldn't get too excited - but it's amazing how many hopes and dreams you can fit into 2 days.

Great news that you have so many frosties. I'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for you that's it lasting good news for you this time.

Demelza x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Demelza - ah hun. You and DH take as much R&R as you need. Take care of eachother.

I have a question I was wondering if you ladies could answer. During the 2ww are you allowed to take paracetamol? a couple of us are asking on anther thread??

Thanks


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Demelza.  We haven't got any frosties left now, we thawed them all to get these last 2 that are hopefully   still with me now so if this doesn't work then I'll have to do the whole IVF thing all over again.

You take care now and take time out for each other xxx

I was told it's ok to take to paracetamol.


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Manxgirl,

Yes you can!.General advice is to avoid taking any 'unnecessary' meds, but I asked the same of my clinic when the downreg was giving me headaches and they said fine (and for after transfer).

Good luck!
Demelza


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Demelza and Oznob x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Oznob,

foot in mouth, sorry! I should know all about frosties that don't thaw. So hope it works this time for you.
Demelzax


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Popping off for a little while now, see you soon x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

That's ok Demelza


----------



## devskehl (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi

FET 15 July, 2 transferred,  2ww testing 29 July 

Sarah


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mollymittens - thanks for kind words, hope things work out for you.

Paw18 & Curlyx - congratulations on your BFP   

Demelza - so sorry for you & DH    . I started bleeding before OTD so able to prepare myself a little, can't imagine what you must have gone through.  You are right though, having a wonderful partner is a blessing in itself and being able to share experiences (good and bad) with one you love is a gift.  Hope you both enjoy your days away - you've earned it.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

OZNOB- sorry if i was negative earlier, i have just been thinking that the every symptoms means that my af is on the way.

Manxgirl- a walk and some fresh air might help.

Rungirl- I have everything crossed for you.xx

Demelza- I think going away with dh is a great idea. I have found that when things go wrong in this game he is the only person who can comfort me.

Devskehl- welcome, girls on here are great.....kept me almost sane.

Caroline - How r u today? Dont give up its not the end of the road......xx

I am ok today....still dull headache....feel a wee bit sick...like i could vomit...think that its the nerves.
Do the pessaries keep your period away?

x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Mollymittens,

I was told the pessaries can keep your period away, I'm using crinone if that helps at all. Was told this cos when got BFN last time and I stopped the pessaries my AF came 2 days later.

You weren't being negative by the way   Hang in there x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all 

Manxie - my clininc said paracet ok and they said don't suffer in pain. In fact when I was struggling with OHSS my cons said I could take paracets and codeine!!!   I didn't tho but had a couple of normal paracet but was doubled up so figured if he said I could then I could....but if in doubt check when your clinic as you could be on diff meds etc.....

Mollymittens - I reckon crinone is progesterone to help keep the lining in place (i.e. keep period away) not sure if that's right but that's my understanding. I am not liking it tho as it goes all clogy inside like foamy cotton wool. Anyone else noticed that? Last time had to shove a suppository through my back door! So I guess this is better but.....

Am feeling better today and more positive, less symptoms tho but still a little cramping and tired. Touch of back ache but reckon I slept funny. Am off to see a mate later (YAY I get you of the house!!) am off work and am so bored of the living room!!!

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Spoony x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Babyspoons,

I'm taking progesterone too and its a real drag!  i take 400g x twice a day.  I didn't know its could make your period late?  But i guess that makes sence as progestone is made when you are pregnant and that keeps your peroid away ( if that makes sence).
Just two days left til i test!!!!

I am so tired today, keep getting AF style cramps but slightly different and dread going to the loo.....

Demelza - have a relaxing week-end away and let you dh look after you.  take care both of you.  

Big hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm a newbie...Had my DEIVF ET today with 2 embies, (1 8 & 1 9 cell with 5% fragmentation) so really pleased, also managed to have 2 frozen...so let the wait begin...

Love Jayne

ttc 6yrs, 1 nat pg = mmc, 3IUI's = all unsuccessful, 1st IVF= BFP, but another mmc, 2 further IVF's = BFN's!! Poor egg quality. 1st DEIVF = 4 embies, 2 on board, 2 frosties = 2ww!!


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all the congrats still cant believe we got a BFP. Got to wait 4 weeks for a scan so will be lurking on here to see how everyone gets on.

Congrats to all the BFP's
Sending loads of       to anyone with a negative result.

Take care
Paws18
x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoony and rungirl, am with you about the crinone, it's gross!!!!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiya
Yes it is gross and I worry that if I spot I won't be able to tell with the gunge. (sorry i think I might have said that earlier). BNut having said that after EC it went dark so I guess it will go diff colour......PLEASE STAY WHITE!!!!! I beld at 9DPT last time and on 8DPT now so am anxious now.  

Rungirl - even when my last cycle failed, I didn't get full AF until about 5 days after I stopped taking progesterone. (Was different then tho not pessary) So it does work.......

TMI - had upset tummy this arvo....is that a symptom?   Oh and the big toe nail on my left foot is growing faster than my right....is that a symptom too? STOP OVER ANALYSING SPOONY!!!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoony, how funny are you!!!!! You are so going to drive yourself nuts!!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm already there hun!!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

At least you're a funny mad and not proper mad yet!!!!!  Don't quite know how I'm going to make it till 27th, feels like it's forever away!!!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I know so does next Thur.....I hate this bit...... it goes quickly for you hun.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

You too.

Suppose I'd better go and start dinner now, DH probably won't be home till late (again!) and dinner won't cook itself!!  

Have a good evening, hope you're big toenail doesn't grow out of control tonight!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too!! that really would send me    Bon appetit!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

thanks for all the info on the prog pessaries.

Just back from cinema...went with dh to see new harry potter....it was ace.

Feeling like crap....sore head back.....have a powdery taste in mouth.....i am moody and tearful....watery discharge seems to be away....pretty sure af is on way dont think that i will make it till tuesday......sorry just really upset

xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol you do make me giggle! Been shopping today first day out since et!  and can't believe how much I've missed! 

Buzy - congrats x x x 

Demelza - I'm so. Sorry sweetie , take care of each other x x x

hugs to mollymittens please stay strong sweety x have some me time x

as for me I have period pains : ( ... There said it out loud! Not told dh don't want him to worry! I'm struggling to see it as a good sign as I've had them 5days now! 

As for progesterone I have the gel which I think is causing the wateriness but bum bullets too! It's making me consitpated too I think but too scared to put any affort in (if you catch my drift!) anyone else found this? Got any tips?  

Hope everyone else is okay x x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiya

Mollymittens - i thought funny tastes in the mouth were a good sign??  Try and stay positive, in fact I have read on here people with all those symptoms going on to get BFP. Hang in there hun. Not long to go..... thinking of you. x 

Kandy - same advice really but with regards to the constipation (my usual advice) is drink drink drink. Last cycle I had such bad constipation that they said they wouldn't be able to do EC unless I got rid so did the horrible suppository (OMG never again!!!) but it worked so this time I have drank and drank and drank pints of squash and I have been absolutely fine. Worth a try.......
Period pains could be implanting. I have had them since ET too and am  they are snuggling in pain. Don't forget on the polls it says loads of people have AF pains....

Did you experience AF pains during your 2ww, but went onto get a BFP? 
Had AF pains and BFP 527 (86.8%) 
Had no AF pains and BFP 80 (13.2%) 

Think of it as a good sign.......xx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi girls, just popped on this thread to tell you all I had af pains through my 2ww and went on to have bfp!!!! I am now 6 weeks pregnant and still have af pains now and again.
I really hope you all the luck in the world and you all go on to have your bfps


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Kelz and congratulations on your BFP.   > its great to hear good news and that other epeople also had AF pain but BFP. I am more worried about spotting than AF pains I think as that's where it all went wrong for me last time. But just got watery CM like Curly so am hoping thats good.


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies you are all lovely x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
Babyspoons - that is great news about AF pains and BFP!!!  i've had lots of af pains, so i'm keeping my fingers crossed?!!!
I'm taking the progesterone pesseries and yes they are messy.
Just two more sleeps til test date....so nervous!

Take care everyone.
xxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

So how early on did any of you BFP'er's get AF type pains


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

***** i had my af pains the day after et then more or less every day then good luck


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks Buffyboxer!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

morning girls!! 

Have we had anymore BFP's yet 

I am actually driving myself mad... so much so i have come into work to do some overtime so i can stop thinking about peeing on a stick   

I actually think DP is worse than me she wanted me to pee on a FR tests last night at 10pm... im 4 DPO!!   Silly DP told her even if it was a BFP far far to early  

Hope your all holding up ok...

Em x


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi.  On 2WW.  Calm for now but a long way to go.  ET 16 July.  OTD Monday 27 July (3 days before I am 39!)


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

OTD is not till Tuesday but I gabe in I tested this morning.
Got faint BFP.......so faint that I didnt see it at first, dh noticed and it got darker.
No congrats or anything....way too early....wait till hospital confirms.

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning!!!!

I am still shaking and in shock.......i got a BFP! 

I finally caved in and tested a day early and its positive, i was actually too scared to look and dh said "Yippeeee" it really hasn't sunk in yet.

I've had loads of AF cramps all week, and just assumed that period was one it way.
This site has been amazingly supportive and everyone is just so kind.  Thank you.
Fingers crossed to everyone else on there 2ww and stay positive   

Big hugs to everyonexxxxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Wow lots of BFP on this thread   congratulations Mollymittens & Rungirl       

I am also on the 2ww with 2 grade 2 one 2 cell one 5 cell on board since 15Th July .. OTD not until the 31st July thats a lifetime away I may go  
I had a very painful ET wasnt expecting that was more worried about EC  , Have been in pessary hell since Wednesday 400mg per day in 2 200 doses, very bloated and tender it feels like AF type pains  .... 
I cant see me lasting until the 31st July .....
I have noticed that a few ladies say they have spotting I have had nothing since ET is this normal ? am I very analysing 

Good luck to you all xxxx

Love Mel


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Mollymittens wont say congrats but just wanna say hope it all works out and let us know your outcome


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Congratulations Rungirl hoping you get a sticky one  
Fingers crossed for you Mollymittens  

This 2ww is passing a little slowly not sure when to test to be honest, if I should wait til the 27-28th when AF is due or test 22nd-23rd... i'm worried about testing and getting that BFN and kind of hope I get "stood up" by AF    

Anxious 

BB x


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hey Girls!

I hope you don't mind me joining in.  I had 2 embies transferred last Sat 11th and I have been trying to avoid reading too much about it!  I'm due to test on 23rd and think I may have been carted away by then!  

I had some mild cramping on Sun/Mon and  have been having AF pains on and off since.  Also have a sore back and sore boobs!

Just reading your recent posts has been reassuring.  Some of you are SO strong to wait until test day.  I have been really tempted!!


Sending everyone   and  .

CS


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Bad post......went for a pee and when i wiped brown discharge with blood. Think its all over already.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh mollymittens i really do   that everything turns out ok


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Afternoon all

***** - 4DPO is a bit early  but it's great she is so excited! did work distract you?

Rungirl       Congratulations!!!!! Am  for sticky babes.

Mollymittens - am  it all works out. It could still be from implantation and lost of people bleed in early PG. Maybe test again tomorrow or Monday but don't assume it's game over.      Thinking of you hun as I well remember then panic last cycle. xxx

Here is a quote from a previous post.....

_Its up to you how you read it but in my eyes the first 2 lines are very significant....40% of ladies having spotting or light bleeding went on to have BFP......I like those odds 

Had spotting in 2ww and got BFP 18 (26.9%) 
Had light bleed in 2ww and got BFP 9 (13.4%) 
Had heavy bleed in 2ww and got BFP 4 (6%) 
Had spotting in 2ww and got BFN 6 (9%) 
Had light bleed in 2ww and got BFN 10 (14.9%) 
Had heavy bleed in 2ww and got BFN 20 (29.9%) _

Mel - yooohooo, lots of Summer bloomers over here! Some people spot, some don't. Hope your 2ww goes really smoothly.

BB - I know what you mean!!   

CS - hope 2ww goes really well.

Well we have been out for the day pottering and trying to distract ourselves!! Onlymade it to 5pm 9DPT last time so am thilled already be past that!    that it continues. Felt sick in car earlier and am cramping still so am hoping these are all good signs.  Am knackered today too.

Laters lovelies.

Spoony


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
well I think I've hit that half way mark and I'm definately starting to go       ,  Got really mad with DH this morning cos the house wasn't tidy enough and he was on computer, then went straight from mad to teary.  poor guy - but the housework was done by the time I came back from meeting friends!!

Mollymittens - sending you             and      that everything works out ok for you, I know it's hard but try to stay positive. xxx

Rungirl -    for your      

cleversquirrel - I had 2dt last Saturday also but don't test til friday, were you a 3dt?  How are you coping on this horrible 2ww, I find 2wk worse. 

hope everyone is doing well and staying calm.

xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Mollymittens    it works out for you, hang in there.   

Congrats Rungirl   

As for me, feel really tired and got loads of twinges, had to take myself to bed for a couple of hours this afternoon! Also have pink blobby stuff (gross, I know sorry!!! ) IT's pink and blobby 'cos of the crinone, don't know if it's a good or bad sign! Had it when I got a BFP last year but also when I got a BFN, am losing the plot now!!!     Help!


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

mollymittens     

rungirl-


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Spoony - Thank you I really need the policing, I think I have decided that It will be 2 weeks wednesday coming since I had my trigger injection so will wait til the 25th before I test if I can.

OZNOB- join the club I think this process makes us all a little or a LOT crazy... comes with the teritory hun 

BB x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

tested again this morning.....a darker BFP this time. Still have the brown discharge not all the time but those ladies who have experienced a m/c will know that they tend to wipe vagina clean. Crapping myself. Thanks for all the messages....will keep you posted. Hoping that all is not lost.
xx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Mollymittens - that's really good news. It is still pos and still early.....hand n there hun.

I woke up at 3:30am with diarrhea (legging it to the loo type) TMI! sorry. Anyone had this in 2ww and got BFP

Spoony x


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been contributing much to this board but have been following everyone's stories and have found it really helpful over the past 2 weeks. Congrats to all the ladies who have been getting BFPs and   to those with BFNs. Hope that your time will come soon.

I am 3 days away from OTD (wed 22nd) and finding it really difficult now not to test   DH is being really sensible and reminding me that if I did test I would only sit around obsessing about whether the result was accurate until Wed...

Spoony - not sure what meds you are using but that may be causing the bad tummy...after ET i had really bad cramping and nurse at hosp said the cyclogest i am using wreaks havoc with your bowels and most ladies either get really constipated or the runs...

xx
Nat


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Nat. I am on crinone and 10dpt. Had constipation on cyclogest but have been fine up to now on crinoine. Maybe I ate something dodgy. Don't feel sick tho just a bit tender now. 

Good luck wed!!!!! X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Mollymittens - thinking of you, and sending you lots of sticky vibes xxxx  

Nataliek - Fingers crossed for the 23rs and     xx

Big hugs to everyone else.
xxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

afternoon girls,

how you all holding up  

I had a hen night last night and obviously couldnt drink but was annoyed as i really dont think this has worked... has anyone had a BFP with no symptons at all  

Em x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello ladies,

With traveling home all yesterday today is the fist time I can get on comp. I have missed soooooo much.

Well im back on my rock now. I am sat on my couch watching the remake of Hairspray. OH is running round after me. But i have to say im still quite bloated and I was struggling with trousers yesterday. I have called off work tomorrow as I cant get into my work pants for one and I cant deal with the public counter tomorrow, esp as we have to wear work uniform!! If I cant fit in it Ill get well and truly shot! 

I know its only 72 hours after ET but im not having any other feelings or twinges. Just bloated and FULL. If that makes sense. 

Well im going to drink more fluid and be back later to try and catch up later with personals.

Manxie. xx

Big   for all us ladies xx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello.  Am new here and to chat too!  I have been a 'lurker' (is that right?) before but in the 2WW  we all need to band together and lean on each other's support I think.  So much good news on this chat which is great but so much sadness too for those with bad news.  My heart goes out to everyone.  

Manxgirl - I had ET last Thursday and have also been feeling bloated and full, especially after eating.  My trousers are tight too.  I have put it down to the Cyclogest.  Also after EC (Monday) I felt swollen in the belly and the nurse said that this was due to the fact that your ovaries swell up to x3 their normal size after collection.  This makes sense I think.    

***** - When I was PG with DS I had no symptoms at all for a few weeks (except for a slightly weird feeling  - can't describe it really but something like you feel when you are coming down with a cold) so don't worry too much.  Evryone is different.  

I have been advised by acupuncturist to have no sex (or even an orgasm) until after OTD.  Has anyone else been advised this?  Doc at Lister said this was nonsense but I do not want to tempt fate you know?  It would be awful if I felt that I had not done everything to help.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

How is everyone doing today?

I've had quite a nice day, been to the cinema then for some lunch so gave me something else to think about for a while!!!!


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello All 

Hi Ewok - I had EC also on Monday 13th and ET on the Wednesday, still feeling bloated and achey in the tummy region, I have had 4 acupuncture sessions so far since start of treatment on 1 July, I am back again on Tuesday 21st for another one, the lady who does mine is also a midwife she is really helpful and swears by Acupuncture xxx She didnt metnion anything about not having any Jiggy Jiggy !!

Manx - Glad you are home safe and sound Hun, how you feeling ?

OZnob- what did you see at the cinema DH and I are thinking of going next week to pass a couple of hours ..

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Mel,

We saw The Hangover, it's really funny, well made me and DH crack up anyway, it's really silly and a bit rude but I'd recommend it.


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Hun 

Will go for that one then xxx

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Lorna - I had a Day 5 Transfer. Don't think I'm going to last until 23rd to test!!  How are you doing today?

Mollymittens -    

Em - Loads of people have no symptoms!  I think half of mine are imagined anyway!!!

We went to see Harry Potter today!  Anything to take our minds off things.  My latest "symptom" is not being able to sleep on my stomach!  

CS


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

What was Harry Potter like, CS?


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Oznob - It was quite good, but you could have missed a bit and still followed it!  It was more of a build-up to the next one.  No surprises if you've read the books.

CS


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I am brand new to this thread having had 2 lovely blasts put back this morning. I am sure I will get the gist of who is who and what stage you are all at before too long.

Hi Spoony and Manx, thought I would join you over here!

Still bloated from EC and apparently my ovaries are still "juicy" according to the consultant this morning. Had to go to DH parents 40th Wedding anniversary tea this afternoon (could well have done without that today) and had to sit with my trousers undone!

Looking forward to my 2ww (although it's only 12 days for me this time as I had ET on day 5) and to getting to know you all.

DFx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Hope you're all okay

spoons re the tummy stitu I'm on crinone and cyclogest and I'm stuffed up for days then have a painful explosion so guess you could call that the best of both worlds!!! Good to know it's normal though! 

Re the sex thing we've put sex on hold but orgasms are fine!   there's a poll on the voting thread about it and more of the people that got bfps had orgasms than didn't x 

I'm still getting cramps and the gel that goes cotton wooly has gone pinkish, that happened last time, anyone had that and got a bfp? 

Oh and we are seriously thinking about testing early as it's our first wedding anniversary the day before our planned test date and we dont want a supprise bleed the day before test like we had last time, we figured if we test on Friday that it would give us a chance to recover and still enjoy Sunday, although of course we would believe a bfp until Monday! That will be 11days after a 3day transfer, I've read that some peoples clinics say 10days anyway! What do you all think? 

X x


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for your advice on sex.  I will get on with it then!    DH was being very cool about waiting - esp when I had promised other pleasurable things for him that he does not get very often    ...  Happy days for him.  

I also saw the Hangover and it was excellent.  Very funny esp the bearded guy who I understand is a stand up which makes sense.  A lot was ad libbed and they are the funniest bits.  Much better than Bruno which I saw this week and it's pretty patchy.  Apparently laughing is the best thing you can do for fertility - honest...  Apart from sex ??  

Mel - I have also had about 4 acupuncture sessions (at Zita West's clinic, W1).  Wildly expensive but I have enjoyed them.  I had pre ET and post ET last Wednesday.  I have a follow up this Thursday for a bit of R&R.  

Kandy D - go for the early test with a sensitive tester I reckon.  

DF - 'juicy' ovaries - that's a new one!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Ladies!

My word you can all chat   
I hope evryone is ok and not going to crazy     

I am very sorry but i have to admitt i havent been checking my boards much the last week as my DD has been poorly   and i know there are many new ladies joined so please ladies can you tell me when OTD is and what TX you have had if your not on the list on page 1  

Again i am sorry 

Liz xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

LizzyM- no worries hope DD is feeling better - 

my EC - 14 july, ET - 16th july and OTD 28th july

Ewok - have fun tonite hun


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Lizze 

Sorry to hear about DD I hope she is feeling better  

EC 13 July
ET 15 July 

OTD 31 July xxxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzy, hope everything is okay.. I had icsi and official test date is 27th although may test on 24th!! X


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey cleaversquirrel:  I did say I was not going to test early but that was last week     may do one Thursday just to be prepared for Friday.  Also if it's positive     then will need to phone clinic as my clexane will run out and need to keep on taking that and wouldn't want to risk not having any over a weekend. Have acupunture on wednesday so that may give me the courage for testing early   , do you think I've talked myself into it yet    

Lizzy: hope wee pea is ok.  

how is every1 else.

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you ladies for asking after Pea   She is much now, had an awful ear infection, plus teething!!
Any way enough about that  

I have added you all  

Anymore??

x x x


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Lizzy - you poor thing - double wammy with DD - hope she is on the mend!

So I folded and did an early test this evening - had 2x 5day blasts transferred on 11/07 - seems to be a   but don't know if i should trust it just yet. Will wait until OTD on Wed before I start doing cartwheels!

xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nataliek: congrats on your    , an evening test as well must be a strong one - sticky vibes for you  

I can't stop eating - is this a symptom or just me being a greedy cow  
xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm the same I'm starving again and only had tea two hours ago! Hope it's a good sign for both of us x x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

i everyone,

my goodness, loads to catch up on.

Nataliek- congrats on yOur BFP!!!!!

babyspoons- not long to go...thursday....r u going to give in and test early!!!

rungirl- How u doing honey xx

*****-mum/ manx girl/OZNOB - how r u all coping.....nightmare this waiting game.

ewok/ melstav/ cleversquirrell/ dragonflu- hi and welcomw- this girls on here are fab....they hv been my sanity over the past fortnight xx

Lorna- not long now honey

Kandy d- if this wee embie sticks....i cant have sex during the whole of my pregnancy.....my poor dh cause if i cant get any action then neither can he. haha

Well, as you know got BFP on Sat morn, and started spotting in aternoon. Had a bit of pinkspotting yesterday after getting another BFP and thought was all over. Today I have no spotting as yet (scared to speak to soon). My otd is tommorow, phoned the clinic to ask if i cold go in today was told no. Just desparate for them to confirm so tat i can be refered to epas.

xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Lizzie,

Had FET, ET was 13th July and OTD is 27th July
xxx


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Lizzy - I had DEICSI, EC 6th July, ET 11th July, OTD 23rd July.  Thanks!  Hope DD is recovering well.

Mollymittens - Apparently you are more likely to have a bleed if you've had IVF etc.  All of The June/July Girls from my clinic who are pregnant have had bleeds.  Hope this helps.

Natalie - You have made me feel so much better. I had 2 Day 5 Blasts transferred on 11th and I folded yesterday as well! 

Lorna - You're a stronger woman than me!  Couldn't wait any longer. 

Tested yesterday evening and this morning and got  .  Scared to believe!  Will probably test every day now!

CS


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cleversquirrel: don't know about stronger just petrified!!   I only have 1 HPT so trying to stay away from it
But congratulations to you      sending you sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Cleversquirrel!!!!    

I'm too scared to test early, desperately want to but frightened incase it's a negative!!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations to all the BFP!!!!!  its soo exciting.

mollymittens - hope all is well, sounds very positive sending you sticky vibes xxxx

cleversquirel - congratulations to you too!!!!!!     

Nataliek - how you doing??

babyspoons - sending you lots of sticky vibes and fingers crossed.

*****-mum - keep postitive and nearly there...i think the first week is the hardest!

Love to all,
Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi
i had my EC pn the 9th and the ET is on 14th my test date is on the 24th, had two v good blast plus 4 frozen ones. Had IVIG and steriod, clexane, aspirin and all of the above so am praying it will work, 
i tested today and there was nothing so i was hoping it is too early to see any line on the HPT?? is it or its BFN for me again....

i just want it to work, am doing everything i can to have this baby, its my 6th fresh cycle and trust me it very tiring especially when you end up in BFN

pls pray for me 

hanadi


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining  
Lizzie would you mind adding me to the list please
had (1st FET) 
ET - 15th of July
OTD - 30th of july     

Wishing you all lots and lots          and HANADI I AM ROOTING FOR YOU SWEETIE       

Congratulations to all the ladies with   and a huge   for anyone with a negative  

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Ladies - 

wow we are all go on here last couple of days.

Tulip - hey hun good to see you on here.

Clever squirrel - wow BFP - stay positive hun - ah you going to test everyday now?? Big congrats to you! 

Hanadiz - hey hun its too early. - keep the pma here. stay positive not long now.

Mollymittens - sending you exceedingly sticky vibes xxx


big congrats on BFP big   for BFN. 


My two little ones named ham and egg (by OH - the only thing I let him do was name the embies) are behaving themselves. Im off work till Friday then back. My tummy is still bloated and back still sore everyother day??   weird how its everyone day!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok today. xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Just browse thread to see what is going on with you all as i will be joining you very shortly for the 2nd time this year.

Sorry for those with BFN and   to all the BFP.

 for all those yet to test.

My DEC is due on Thursday (23rd) and DET will be either Sunday (26th) or Tues (28th) so OTD will be somewhere around 3rd-6th Aug, full of mix emotions at the moment,

Jilly


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hey Jilly, 

welcome on board. Good luck with everything xx

Manxie


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the messages. 

Clever Squirrell- Congratulatins honey on your BFP.

Hanadiz, Tulip and Julie- hello and welcome

xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Lizzie

ICSI for me, EC 14th July, Blast ET on 19th July, OTD 31st July.

Congrats to the BFP'ers!

DFx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm on my 2ww and I'm due to take my test on Saturday. 
Been feeling like AF is coming any day. Very tired, irritable, stomach cramps and sore boobs. 

Trying to remain positive for saturday but something inside of me is telling me not to get my hopes up. 

DH says he understands but I'm not sure he does fully. 

Anybody else due to do a test this weekend? 

Kezzababes


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck for Saturday Kezzababes,   

I'm testing on Monday, another week to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Kezzababes im due to test next Tuesday but im going to test on Sunday to get it out of the way before work on monday...

goodluck and i   you get your BFP   

Em x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

kezz,
am testing on friday and i am frrling gutted 
i dont know what to feel 

i hope it will work for us 

hanadi


----------



## rfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

I am testing on Friday too I hope all goes well for everyone xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

francis,
are you feeling anything? cos i cant stop crying got few cramps here and there but nothing major
my (.)(.) are bigger than ususal but not sore or tender

am going crazy here,

hanadi


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Blimey!! Can't believe how much I have missed since yesterday!! We can chat over here! 

Am sorry lack of personals but congrats to the BFP's!!!!!!!!!       

Sorry for BFN.    

Mollymittens, - did you test again (sorry if missed post...there were a lot to read!). Am   for stickiness!!!

Hello to the new ladies , hope thre 2ww goes quickly.

Well my upset tummy has gone now so much better and pink crinone also stopped and changed to white with dark flecks. TMI but of this stuff is crazy isn't it!? Am trying to stay positive but getting hard now. Have decided to test wed and bought 2 CB digi today (can't be doing with is there a line or not so it will say 'prengant    or 'not pregnant' and if it says 'you might be pregnant but can't be sure test again tomorrow' I will hit the   wall.  

Boobs still fluctuating between really sore and not so sore.....not so mnay cramps today tho   What's that mean?

Sorry again for lack of personals. 


Spoony x


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the congrats!  

 to all those with negatives.  We have all been there so many times, it's really not fair. 

Manx Girl - I bought some half price tests in Tesco . Will probably test every day until OTD on Thurs.  Having a blood test on Friday too.  Excessive or what?!  

I am still having quite painful cramps from time to time, so I am having a freak-out about that.  I have been cramping since the day after transfer, so I'm hoping it's just one of my "symptoms."

 to all those due to test.  Sending sticky vibes to everyone.

CS


----------



## rfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi XX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Congratulations Cleversquirrel on your BFP thats really great news    

Im on the 2ww its killing me ... I have been bloated since day 1 still tender and have shooting pains in my boobs !! WTF ! Im praying its not AF on her way   . Not due to test until the 31st But no way am I going to be able to wait till then..... Off work this week so just pottering about.

Congratulations to all the ladies with a BFP xxx hugs to the ladies with BFN here is hoping you find the strength to try again xxx


Love M


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Ooh! Half price tests! Me thinks I need half dozen of them!! Which ones are they cs? X x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got shooting pains in my (o)(o)'s too. I'm due to test on 25th so a week in front of you. 

got lots of positive signs but still feeling nervous and worried that I'm going to get AF!!


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Girls - oh what a relief - I have been lurking for last week couldnt decide to join or not   and feel like I know most of you already .. finally decided to join in - really helped me get through it in the past.. on final 2 days of 2ww and going INSANE (using last 2 frosties from 2 years ago when we conceived DS) !!! Every twinge etc etc - you know the score ..

Mel my boobs have shooting pain too !! Hope thats a good sign  

CleverSq - congrats on BFP - sending you loads of sticky vibes

Spooney - when I was pg with DS in 2ww i had loads of upset tummy (was actually worried had poo-ed out my embies  ) Think the cyclogest doesnt help though !! Also the symtoms do fluctuate like crazy - I' sure they do it just to mess with your head - but keep positive !!

***** mum - keep thinking you are the one on the right on your pic ! Is that right ? Hope your not too stressed on the 2ww!!

Kezza - I have been in bed everynight for a week - hoping its a good sign and I am not just a lazy mare..

Congrats to all the BFP's and much love to those who were not so lucky this time xxxxxx xx


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Kezza - ment to say been in bed at 9:30 every night this week - reading my last post - everyone will think - what an idiot of course she is bed every night !!!   Its the drugs and I am sticking to it !!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Citygirl- your right im the one of the right hand side with the bob


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Kandy - Think they were all half price.  I bought the Clearblue ones.  The Tesco own brand ones were tempting though:  £1.56 each!!!


CS


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my word! That's dangerous!!!! Thanks cs x x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies - sorry for being absent but been away for weekend.  Got a BFP on Friday but got period-like pains yesterday evening and again this evneing and am now spotting.  Hoping this isn't a bad sign...

RLx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

everything is fine for you rl  ... From what I read a lot of people have the same but go on to have happy healthy pregnancies x x x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes thanks K hope so.  Clinic has ordered bed rest for today - very difficult for me as I have such a guilt complex about taking time off to do nothing at all!!

So hopefully that will stop it.

RLxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning all,

Only 3 more sleeps for me but to say my PMA has got up and gone is an understatement!!    Feel like af is on its way, been awake since 3.30am.  Not that I had many symptoms anyway but feel like I did with 1st BFN.  Got acupunture tomorrow night so maybe that will help.
Sorry for me post, will catch up with you all later
xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Morning ladies (sorry Summer Bloomers I have c'd and p'c this post - am so rubbish today)  

Well meed some vitual hugs today. Am struggling a bit with fear for tomrorow and we have had some day news. My SIL's mum died this morning. They found a brain tumour about 3 months ago but it's all happened so fast. I am so upset for my SIL. I only met her mum twice so didn't know her but....so sad. 

But even before I got that call I was feeling black cloudy. I have felt sick all morning and went dizzy emptying the dish washer. Reckon is nerves now. Less than 24 hours!!!!!  I have lost my appetitie and could smell cat food upstairs today when DH put it down for them and it smelt rank. Is that a sign or am I going   . Oh and I had a really vivid nightmare last night that Gordon Ramsey came to the house to do a food demo and put one of my cats in the oven and I had to rescue her and her little feet and baked bean pads were all burnt. OH horrible dream. Will never watch GR again!!! Mind you didn't he have twins through IVF cos of MF Another sign?? AHHHHHHH!!!!!      

Am just scared after Andrea's news that it could be my body playing tricks on me. Oh   God let it be POSITIVE. I forced myself to wee quick this morning so I wasn't tempted to test!!  
Anyone got a fast fwd button I can borrow? 

Sorry for me post.  

Spoony x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

If you find the fast forward button can you send it to me too? Four days and counting.....


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Will do Kezza!


----------



## katedot (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to here. Had ET yestarday (day 3, 2 embryos, both 7 cells) and have been told I need to wait until 6th August (17 days) for HPT. Thats ages. I have been fine dealing with all of this up until now (my first treatment never got as far as egg recovery due to risk of OHSS) but the next few weeks seem like a lifetime. 
Plus my little sister called me yestarday and told me she is 9 weeks pregnant, I am so happy for her but it just makes me want this even more. Since it would be amazing to be pregnant together.


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello ladies I'm sorry ur pma has done a runner spooney x x it'll be back later promise x x

I'm having a lay down after crying all morning, tommys gone, my dad took him to be put to sleep this morning... 

X


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Lizzie - ET was 16 July (IVF)  OTD Monday 27 July

I wish I could keep up with everyone's news!  There is some great news here and some sad news.  Well done to those whose journeys have had a great result and good luck for the next few tough weeks and months.  I reallly hope it works out well.  Hanadiz, Tulip and Julie - welcome to 2WW hell.

I am sorry to lean on you guys but I am in pieces and have no one to talk to and feel devastated.  The pain is just too much to bear.  I cannot stop crying, screaming, punching things and feel out of control.  My neighbours will call the police soon!  I am on my own working at home today.   Although I have done no work.  

I thought I was doing ok in the 2ww until today when I just opened a letter from probably my best mate saying that she was 12 weeks pregnant.  She thought it best to tell me in a letter as she knew the news would make me feel happy for her but also sad for me.  She has had trouble conceiving and had been trying for about 6/8 months or so with Clomid then Menopur.  She did not even do IUI and got pregnant. But when we talked about it she told me that it had not worked the 1st or 2nd try with Menopur injections.  She lied.  I saw her about 5 we eks ago and she was saying that the next step was IVF and how awful all this was.  She was obviously lying. I guess to make me feel better about all my treatment/operations/hell not working.  How dare she have lied and now tell me that she got pregnant all along?  It makes it all so much worse.  I thought she was my only friend who understood.  Now I do not have her.  She was the only on I talked to about IUIs/planned IVF.  

I only found out last week that another friend my age was pregnant.   Of course I am pleased for my friends but I cannot bear the pain of always being the one who does not get pregnant.  I cannot talk to anyone about how I feel.  I called DH hysterical.  He is understanding but how can he feel what we feel?  This could not have happened at a worse time.  I am supposed to go to a big family party at the weekend and am not sure I can go.

HELP.


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Katedot - I feel for you.    It must be so tough after hearing about your sis.  17 days is too long I reckon.  I was told 14 days after ET (3 day embies).    

Kandy - So sorry that you are in tears too.  Maybe being emotional is a good sign...  hang in there.   to you too.


----------



## JoJoBB (Jan 21, 2009)

Wok - I know JUST how you feel! All of my mates seem to be getting pregnant at the mo and my best mate kept it from me for other a month. I always find that I have a very strong initial reaction (just like you describe now) but after a good cry I feel better. You are happy for your friend reaaaaally - you just have to give yourself some time. It all just seems so unfair when we have all this to contend with.

At least your friend sounds like she gave it some thought about how to tell you and this way you have some time to 'put a happy face on' when you see her. It sounds like it wasn't that easy for her to get pregnant and lots of people are superstitious about telling before 3 months. I agree though - I think she should have told you before but I don't think her intentions were bad.

As I say I truly sympathise - manipulating my feelings to be happy for my friends pregnancies has been one of the hardest things about this journey for me. This doesn't make either of us bad people. Just humans going through a very very challenging time in our lives.

Let's hope this 2ww works for both of us and we can be the next ones with a Happy Secret.

I hope you day gets better.

JoJo xxxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Wok,
i know how you feel, i guess all of us over here know hoe you feel, I am starting to feel very sad when i see a baby or a preg women and start crying. it sounds weird or mean but i cant help it.
everyone i know have a fmily except me as if i am so bad i dont deserve it........
i have a bad feeling about 6th fresh cycle that i am on as my test date is on 24th but i feel its will BFN, as i tested today with a test that says is 10iu/ml sensitive and there was nothing again 
i dont know what to do next am so tired emotionally and physically i cant cope with the stress
i want to be normal like every woman and have my baby to make life complete

hanadi


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

oHHH Kandy I am sooooo sorry. Oh hunnie you must be devastated. He was perking up too. I wish I was there to give you a huge hug. What a week you are having. I   that it gets so much better. Give yourself some time and hug each other lots. He is no longer in pain. Oh I am so rubbish at knowing what to say in these situations but know if it was one of my 3 cats I would be in bits too. Thinking of you hun. xxx         

Ewok - I totally get what you mean. I think I have hardened to other people telling me they are pg now. I have an invisible shield I reckon as have got upset when people have told me in the past (unintentionally) and that is so bad. I agree with jojo, she tought hard about how to tell you and by writing a letter she knew that you could digest the news, cry, get angry upset and then when you are calm she knows you'll ring her. It was very sensitive. So don't think you have lost a friend.....think that you'll be able to go through your pg together soon. xx   

Jojo - I   you will soon have a happy secret too. x   

Hanadi - its very early......don't read too much into that test. Wait as long as you can......


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

hi Lizzy, please add me to the list. I had ET on Thursday16th July and am due for P test on 30th July. Had two eight cell embies put back on day 3 after IVF with ED. the 2ww is so hard, I chat to my embies, hope it gives them more reason to stay...am I going slightly mad? all my best wishes and love to the other 2wwers. 
cheers Jaxxs


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hello,  could you add me to your july/aug 2ww testers. i test on thurs 30th and i am, as we all are,   praying for a BFP 

im 9 days away from testing and feel very 'normal' hope my little embies are alive and kicking. 
i have waves of feeling very excited     and start thinking baby names and then come back to reality wiv a bump (excuse the pun) and fear the worst. 
what an emotional roller coaster. 

hayleybell

thought id add bit more info: i had two very good grade 2's transferred on wed 15th. one was a four cell and one was a six cell. i have 10 eggs in totl but gave 5 away as a donor. i had four out of my 5 that fertilised   and had the best two put back. its my first and only attepmt at ivf as i already have a 3yr little boy (my little miracle) and therefore had to save hard for this cycle.
i  no im very lucky to already have a little miracle but it would be lovely for him to have a sibling and complete our family.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you add me too? I had 2 8 cell embies put back in on 11th Jul. Test date 25th jul

I'm feeling emotional after reading some of the posts. I'm going to sit and have a cuppa and talk to my embies!!


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
i am having dark brown discharge when i wipe but its more of liquidy could it be implanatation bleed or AF??
my blast transfer was on the 14th at 2:00 pm

please help


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

ewok,what your feeling is so natural,please dont be so hard on yourself,my friends and family have done the same to me by not telling me thinking they were protecting me,when really they just should of told me instead of all talking behind my back,every time someone tells me they are pregnant or even that they knew someone who is, i will cry for days and i mean days,my dh just could not understand why i react like this,its devo a womans thing,i look at pregnant woman and think to myself do you really know how lucky they are,and as people say you are happy for them(most of the time im not)but they have got what we really want most in our life so take time out to cry and be angry its all nomal,plus it'll be your turn next good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

I cannot tell you how grateful I am for your support JoJo, Babyspoons, Hanadi, BuffyBoxer.  Now I do not feel so alone.  You all deserve enormous            I am sorry if I have given anyone a downer.  That's all you need. 

You know you are right I feel slightly better already (the first reaction is extreme) and have at least stopped screaming and punching things.  I know my friend was trying to do what she thought was for the best but this whole situation is so nightmarish nothing is right I suppose.

Hanadi - do try to take some deep breaths and maybe go for a walk or have something nice for lunch.   It is very early and you cannot rely on a test today.  Hang in there.  Just read your post re bleeding.  I know bleeding is common.  Someon else can help you more I am sure.  Deep breaths.  

jaxxs - we are on the same schedule.  Will wait til Monday to test?


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hanadi - I did some research for you. Could be implantation bleeding? See below from 2ww FAQs on this site. Hope it helps.

Implantation Bleeding

What is Implantation Bleeding?
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding.

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting:

When does implantation bleeding occur?
In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so with assisted conception you need to take into account how old embies were when put back eg day 2 transfer, day 3 transfer etc. Only once embies have reached blastocyst stage at approx 5 days will they be ready to start implanting.

What does implantation bleeding look like?
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting

Can I still get a BFP if I don't have an Implantation Bleed?
Yes.....absolutely. Symptoms vary enormously and there are many people on the site who have had BFPs with no spotting/bleeding at all.

Useful Links:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67298.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48236.0;viewResults


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

ewok,
thank you for the post it really helped all i have to do is to pray so hard so it is implantation bleed and end uo in BFP

hanadi


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Ewok - thans for that post. Its good to know. I know this will help alot of ladies.

Hanadiz - hunny try not to worry - I know thats easier said than done. Try to think of it as a positive.    massive   for you hun.

Im on day 5 now and not doing too bad. Just itchy skin but my (o)(o) this afternoon are feeling a little sore. I am playing a winnie the pooh classical music box to my embies ( called ham and egg by OH ). Its got an old nursery song it plays. I hope they like it.    

xxx big hug to all xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi girlies,

sorry for the lack of personals. 
hello and welcome to all u newbies the support you recieve here is amazing. Everyone knows how you are feeling.

Kezzababes- I felt that af was coming too and thought for days that it was all over and got BFP. Fingers crossed it will be the same for you hunni.

Babyspoons- I am so sorry about your loss. You dont have long to wait now,I am praying for you.

Richmondlass- I got BFP on sat and spotted all day on sat and sunday. Nothing yesterday. But I am a serial wiper. Was at the next sale yesterday and felt dampness in pants ans stood behind some clothes put my tissue down my jeans and pants and wiped. My sister caught me and said that she was going to call Stabler from law and order SVU as i had commited a henious act in public. Try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know.

ewok- I cried when i read your post. My friend told me last week that she thought she was pregnant but "thank god my period came, me and my hubby dont plan for me to be preggers again till next year." I wanted to spit in her face. I remember the start of last year being at a party and one of the couples who we hang out with announced pregnancy to wich a second couple we also hangout with stood up and announced that they where also expecting. Both couples knew the years of heartache and disaapointment me and dh had suffered, we had to sit there with big false grins on our faces.

Anyway hospital confirmed bfp today. They said that AMH should be over 50 and mine was 383. Praying to St Gerard of Majjella that all is ok.

xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Mollymittens - big congrats now you have confirmed BFP! Go girl


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

hi girlies, thanks for all the hugs re tommy x x x

mm! woo hoo! That must be a relief! congrats! x

ewok, stay strong hunnie, your misguided friend was probably dying to tell you but prob thought she was doing the right thing! mI know thats not what you want to hear but sometime people get it really wrong! we were very open with our best friends about our first ivf, but when it failed they acted very strangly. We discovered that they had desided on a whim to have another baby at the same time as us so we could be pregnant together!! (They already knew that he only needs look at her) So of course their baby is due exactle when our would have been. Nieve or what! I still dont know how I will cope when that baby is born. I've not been able to be the same with them since. Your friend lying about the ivf though is shocking, esp from someone you thought understood. I hope you can be more forgiving than me xx This tx will just have to work for us wont it then it wont matter anymore! We have the same OTD but I'm testing friday (if not before!)

kx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Molly mittens - Yeh!  I bet that was fantastic when the hosp confirmed.    You so made me laugh about wanting to spit in your mate's face.  Naughty but so true.  

I like the idea of chatting /playing music to embies - I will do that now!  Nirvana?  Verdi?  Sod work.

Kandy - oooh same OTD.  Fri you reckon?  I advised you to do it early so that means I have to too...  Is Fri far too early?

I have just called my mum and told her I am upset about all this stuff and might not be able to do the big family party this weekend pretending to be all joyful, grinning like an idiot...   (and hanging out with my cousin and her brand new baby).  Shall I pull out and hang at home instead?  DS would be pleased as he does not want to go anyway!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ewok - you do whatever you want to do and NOT what u think your mum or DH want. Pull out or go, decide on the day hun.

Manxi - LOVE the winnie the pooh thing, you are so funny!

Mollymittens -  , am so thrilled your bfp was confirmed. That story about you in Next cracked me up. The things we do eh?! Good to know its normal tho.

Kandy - your baby will be along before you know it and you'll be able to learn loads from your friend. And she'll always get to be the cute younger one!!!  

hanadiz - hope you feel calmer now. Any sign of blood is so scary isn't it but its not always bad.  

Well I just had some good news.....saw my accupunturist and she checked my pulses and said they are really strong as she would expect them to be if I was pregnant. She is too honest to make that up to make me feel better (plus it would make her look silly) so I am feeling loads better about the test tomorrow. Well am sure that will change again in next half an hour as I go up and down but.....hold on to that thought Spoony!!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow!!! You lot can really talk, I can't keep up!!! 

Spoony - hope you feeling bit better now   

Kandy - So sorry   

Ewok - Know exactly how you feel about friends getting pregnant. Happened to me too with my best mate, she told me and also said it was a 'mistake'!!! Was really angry at first and insanely jealous but after a while we got back on track and I love her baby dearly and look after her when I get the chance.  IT's so hard tho, when I hear other people are expecting I just steer clear of them, can't be bothered to put on a smiley face all the time. Got to look after yourself at the end of the day!! If we're due to go out and I don't feel up to it I just don't go anymore, it's easier that way.
Sending you big   

Hi everyone else, how you all doing?

I've got such a sore bloated stomach, think it's 'cos of the crinone.  Anyone else got this?


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Ladies 

I don't post on here usually but just wanted to share my story and symptoms   with you. 

I had my first ICSI in January 08 (I've mild PCOS and DH has dodgy swimmers) I fell pregnant first time and we thought that we were the luckiest couple in the World. I had a text book pregnancy and at 16 weeks found out I was having a little girl. At 32+2 my little girl, Layla Mae was stillborn, she weighed 4lbs 2oz and had a full head of hair, just gorgeous. There was no reason why she died. The post mortem showed that she was perfect and we were told that we were just incredibly unlucky (70% of stillbirths are found without a cause). After having gone through IVF and to have become so close to being a Mummy it just felt so, so cruel, I don't think I will ever accept it to be honest. After seven months of grieving, crying, screaming and lots of therapy we decided to have another cycle of ICSI. It was so much tougher emotionally the second time around but thankfully it was succesful again and I am currently 21 weeks pregnant with a little brother for Layla. 

I remember both times how awful the 2ww was for me and what a state I got myself into so I thought I would share my symptoms leading up to both BFPs.

I was really bloated after E/C and stayed that way throughout the whole 2ww. I looked 12 weeks pregnant a week after transfer  

I didn't have any spotting or bleeding but had terrible period type pains from about 8 days after transfer both times, this lasted for most of the first trimester of pregnancy. Its the Uterus stretching apparantly.

I was constantly knicker checking and seemed to have a lot more discharge than usual. 

Boobs didn't get sore until about a day before I tested and even then it was really mild. 

I didn't actually get any pregnancy symptoms as such until I was about 6 weeks pregnant, no nausea or anything before then. 

I tested two days early both times (14 days after E/C or 12 days after E/T) and used a First Response test both times. 

I did have acupuncture through both cycles of IVF and either side of E/T, I also followed some of the Zita West advice too and took DHA supplements and drank loads of water and milk and rested a lot. I can't say if it helped or not as I know lots of people who have just carried on totally as normal and got a BFP. 

Good luck to each and everyone of you. IVF is no walk in the park and you are all very brave to have reached the stages you are at. 

Laura x


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Spoony you do make me smile! I'm gonna hang on to that thought it will definitely get me through those akward moments! Good news from your acupunturist!! I haven't been back to mine yet I'm too skint! X


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

laura,
so sad to read about layla, i am really sorry, i was in tears
i am glad you are preg now and hopefully all will be well.
i need to ask you when u tested early did it show BFP? as i did test early day 10 & 11 after EC and got BFN

i am really hoping things will be ok this time round for you and me and everyone

Hanadi


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

hanadiz - thank you for your kind words, all is going well in this pregnancy, hard to relax though as all was well with Layla until the day she died too. still we must try and be positive and the antenatal care I am receiving is fantastis, scans on demand and lots of tests plus a early induction all being well. 

I did have a bfp 14 days after E/C with the first response test but it was really faint, when I tested again two days later it was much stronger about the same strength as the control line on the test. 10 and 11 days after E/C is really early for you to get a accurate result so give yourself another couple of days. Easier said than done I know. Good luck x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
So much is happening on here today.

Mollymittens:    on your      Your hcg count is really good, do you have a scan date,     . Was going to go to the next sale but don't think I'll bother now      that story is soooo funny.

Ewok:  It is really difficult and everyone is different, I have found my friends (those who know) to be very good, although I think they hold back on baby stories and wait for me to ask how their wee ones are doing.  I also find my reaction is different depending on where I am at the time.  take time before you respond maybe a letter in reply is the best way?

Laura: your journey has been very difficult and cruel, you really deserve to be successfull this time round    ,  xx

Manxi:  I haven't played music, but I do talk to my embies, I apologise everynite as I inject clexane into my belly and I feel better doing it. 

Hanadiz:  Hope your feeling better, this 2ww is just rubbish it messy with your head  so much, but once you read all the posts on here you realise that we are actually normal     .

Ewok and Kandy I also test on Friday not sure if I'll be able to hold out till then DH doesn't want me to test early and he would prefer to wait til the clinic confirm it but I kinda want to be prepared even if it's only a few hours.  god don't you just hate decisions i just never know what to do - do what I want or try and keep the peace    

I just know i've missed out loads of people there sorry and I will get round to some more later.

xxxx


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi please can I be added to the list.  6th cycle of AC, this time IVF, testing 31st July.
 
Cheers


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - just popping on to say its a BFN for us  

Congratulations to those with a BFP   hope you all go on to have wonderful pregnacies and beautiful babies     

To those with BFN's   lots of love and luck for next time   

George x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Pinky   Thinking of you hon.

DFx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Pinky       . Be kind to yourself now. X


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Pinky HUGE      to you. Take care sweetie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Pinky     am so so sorry! xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Pinky I'm sorry Hun x     x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

pinky am so sorry for your BFN, please take it easy
time is a good healer
trust me you will get there once its your time, 
 

hanadi


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your support girls


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Pinky - sorry for the news -      

Ewok - so know how you feel, I felt the same .. all my friends were all pregnant and some were on to their second or third - even all the celebs were pregnant - that did pee me off... but your time will come for sure.. and yeah dont feel bad about the party - you need to put yourself first.

MollyM - fantastic news - who's a clever girl !!

Laura   huge good luck for you during your preganancy - keep well..  

Kandi -   

Well I test tomorrow - no idea how it will go - crap!ing it ..... xxxxxx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

just wanted to pass on my congrats to all BFP girls  
many     sent to those BFN girls. time is a great healer. stay positive  .

keeping my fingers crossed for my little embies. keep patting them and telling them i am looking forward to seeing them, am i nuts? who knows but im   they implant   nearly only 8days till i test


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Haleybell

I test on the 31st also had ET on the 15Th July, I have had period type pains since EC, they feel stronger today but I would be dure AF on the 27th/28th 

Good Luck 
Mel


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry Pinky  

IS anyone on here using crinone?


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Wow!  So much catching up to do since yesterday!

Pinky - I am so sorry.  

Ewok - I totally know what you mean!  I went through a stage of hating to see pregnant strangers!  Think DH was thinking of having me committed...

Melstev - I have had very strong A/F type pains.  Some very strong.  So that is a good sign.

Molly - That's fab news!  I'm sure you are really relieved.

Babyspoons - So sorry to hear about your loss.  Hope you are managing to stay positive.

Hi to anyone I missed!

CS


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies can I join you?

I had a day 2 transfer last sat and test on 30th

Congrats to those with BFP's and    for those whose dreams did not come true this time

Sx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the lack of personals is nearly 3.30 am and I cant sleep. Thank you for all your messages. 
To all the girls who are testing praying for you all.

Laura- thank you for sharing your story. Layla Mae is a guardian angel looking after you.

Pinky- I am so sorry.

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiya, can I join you 

I am TTC with clomid, ovulated yesterday, test date if a/f doesn't come is 5th August


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry Pinky.  Lots of love.  This terrible time will pass. 
Citygirl - good luck today... 
Welcome to new 2WW ladies.
  
Ewok


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

morning,
thank God i slept well last nite, it was the first night i was able to sleep
my brown discharge is not showing that often, may every 5 hrs i can see very light brown mucus discharge in very smal amount, i mean small. the tummy cramps are less today after i rested
my question is if it was AF it will be getting more discharge? i am on gestone 100 injection and usually when i am on it i dont have my af till i stop taking them

could it be implantation bleed? or AF playing tricks on me?

one thing i know wheni get preg my HCG is always on the low side, when i was preg with triplets it started with 53 then started to increase then unfortunetaly we lost them at 8 weeks but the hcg was rising but not doubling and the doc said if it rise thats fine and there is no need for it to double as every body produce different amount of hormones?? is this true

p.s. i didnt test today  

hanadi


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all
Can I join...I'm on the   
Being treated with ICSI   
& I think the waiting to test is the hardest part of the treatment    xxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies....I have something to tell you......

[fly]              [/fly]

I caved and did a sneeky test last night and got a definate line then did the digi this morning (having had 0 sleep!!) and it said PREGNANT 2-3 weeks!!!!

Thank you God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    they are sticky!   

Spoony x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

oh am so happy for you
hopefully it will a healthy preg 

hanadi


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Spoony - many many congrats.  Lovely news.
Hanadiz - well done for not testing.   I don't know much about the injection you are using or HcG levels.  Hopefully it is implantation bleeding.  AF would be heavier I reckon.

Ewok


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Felt rude not saying congrats here too!!! X x x


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Fridays the day Kandygirl!!! YOUR TURN!!!


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

congrats babyspoons,        i can sense the excited. it gets me all focused and positive its great when you    

girls if i did test early when would you think the earliest wud be that wud give me an accurate answer? im due to test 30th but have already decided on  doin it 29th as its 14days since ET plus my hubby is off that day. im staying positive and have not opened the pee sticks and hopefully will hold out until wed. 

i have period type pains   but they come and go also have some slight nausea   but again this comes and goes and to be honest i think its more to do wiv stress than pregnancy symptoms but one can but   that its good signs. no signs of blood or brown discharge only the pessary discharge (sorry so graphic) keep fingers crossed


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Spoony!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news!!!!!
Well done spoony.
yipppeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations spoony   on your  . Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy. Love hearing the positives gives us all that extra little bit of hope xx

Mollymittens: hope you got back to sleep ok. I was also up and about at 3.30 finally dropped back off at back of 5 for alarm to go off of 7.30am . going to acupunture tonight so hopefully he'll work his magic on me.

Hayleybell: If you do decide to test early hope it's a . I toying with testing tomorrow but think I maybe too scared, a bit of me wants to hold onto hope for as long as poss, but another just wants to know one way or the other. Either way it's a very personal choice - good luck xxx

Kandy: how are you holding out? 

Hanadiz:  it's implantation for you.

Pinky - so sorry 



OZNOB said:


> So sorry Pinky
> 
> IS anyone on here using crinone?


I'm using crinone as well as other implantation support as that's my biggest hurdle but no reason for it!! 
Find it ok, although yesterday and today it's been coming out in clumps, not sure if that's my body saying it doesn't need anymore (hopefully because my embbies have implanted  ) this morning it was pink so now very scared that it's all over, as af would be due sat/sun and maybe this is the start of it. So confused and terrified now.. How are finding crinone?

Hope i've not missed anyone

xxxx


----------



## JoJoBB (Jan 21, 2009)

Babyspoons - Wonderful news!! Good for you - wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months!

xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Lorna - I also had same scare and in fact still am but have been told it's all fine. It goes like cottage cheese doesn't it?! YUK!!! Am about to go an collect a load more today Yay but yuk buy Yay but yuk!!!!


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Bfn today. Only had one follicle at ec stage and when he got to it egg had released itself so did iui instead. Been on endomitrin for 14 days and felt so sick last night I was sure it had worked. Going back to see specialist on Monday to discuss de in cyprus. So angry and upset for my dh - he is a brilliant man. When does af start after last pesary? 

Congrats to all bfp.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Lornam41 for replying about crinone.

I had same, the pinky blobby stuff coming out which has now stopped, just the 'cottage cheese' coming out now!!!! Nice  !!!  I've just been so bloated on it this time, worse than ever before and it's really uncomfortable so wondered if you had same problem?


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Debralauren - im sorry to hear you got a BFN hun.     You and DH take some time together. xx

Pinky - im sorry to hear your BFN too hun.     Take some time out and take care of yourself hun xx

Spoony - yey congrats on your BFP! xx

Hayleybell and Lornam41 - good luck if you test early - hoping for BFP for you both   

Rungirl - how are you today?

Kandy - Friday is coming round quick for you hun?? Hope so     

Big hello to all the ladies, just so many of us now. xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi again, 
i just took my body temp and its 37.5 and i usually have it below 37.....
i am not coming with any fever or cold as i had it before the EC and got much better now,
i am hoping that the discharge that I had (which stopped today) is implantation bleed and the temp is a good sign as i was readin, but i dont have sore (.)(.) but swollen or enlarged !!
i had IVIG in ARGC on the 2nd of July for immune issues and the transfer was on 14 (2 great blast), and am on 10 mg of pendisolone, 40 mg clexane and 100 gestone
i know i have alot of inquiries here but trust me i am going  , i am tired this is my 6 fresh cycle and i will do anything for it work
i had such high hopes this time as they found out i had minor immune issues and they gave ivig to sort it ou, so i thought if we found the problem and had the solution so i have high hopes of it working......... and getting BFP

i am so scared please help

hanadi


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

OZNOB:  Thanks feeling a bit more reasurred bout the crinone,  I was bloated in the beginning but think that was more to do with EC etc,  all that has gone and (.)(.) are deflated again, but also have read on here that that does happen and that symptoms fluctuate. 

babyspoobs the cottage cheese description is so accurate - luckily I don't like cheese but don't think I would eat Cottage cheese again if I did   

Another question for you all:  I have acupunture tonight and last week he told me my pulse was quite good.  I have read other people's acupunturists telling them they have a 'pregnant pulse' or not.  think I will be too frightened to ask tonight just in case.  Anyone else heard of this?

xx


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Lorna
Both times my acupuncture therapist told me I had a pregnant quality on my pulses, this was day 11 of the 2ww both times and both times they were right.
Best of Luck. 
Hanadiz - I don't know anything about temping but really have everything crossed that this time it works for you. ARGC is one of the best. Chin up x


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Sapphire - So sorry to hear about your BFN.   Glad that you're feeling positive enough to move forward.  Good luck for your specialist on Monday.

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Babyspoons - Congratulations   !  

 to everyone.

CS


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your lovely messages. Just a quickie about crinone cottage cheese colour......I checked with the clinic today and it is perfactly normal to have pink crinone or dark coloured crinone cottage cheese. Only check out with clinic if you start to bleed. I really panicked when I saw pink crinone (didn't I kandy!! ) but it was all good and a sign that your cervix etc is changing.....

Spoony


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Can I ask a quick question? If my AF was going to come when would it happen? I had EC on 8th July (two weeks ago) and ET on 11th so test is saturday. I haven't had a period since 16th June. 

Any clues? 
Kezzababes


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

HEY everyone 

Spooney - FANTASTIC !!!! Great news 


I Did a test a 5am and was   !!! Very happy and excited 

Lotsof    to the ladies in waiting !!! Hope to see you all on the 'wating for 1 stscan board' soon


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

woooo hooo Citygirl!!! What a fab day!!!!    Congratulations. 

Spoony x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

wow city girl - big congrats from me! whoop whoop    well done you. You take care now xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sapphire:     Sorry to hear your news - take care sweetheart and good luck for Monday    

Spoony and City Girl    congrats ladies fantastic news!  

Kezza: I havent a clue would be interested to know myself x I think my last af was 9th of June


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats again to you spoony, and to you citygirl! You give us all hope xx

 's to all those with a BFN x

Dfx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

congrats on all the BFP's!!

Sorry about the BFN's

Has anyone had mouth ulcers before getting a BFP?? i never get them and have about 6 at the moment 4 on my tip of my tongue and 2 on my lip so painful!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lesbo_Mum - i got them last year when i got my BFP, i also got splits at the side of my mouth, GP said it was a vit D deficency   and to eat more cereals as they are fortified!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ooo im not gonna get to excited but if im getting them for a BFP i'll have as many as my mouth will hold i dont care about the  pain


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi 

3 days away from testing and I've started spotting. Couldn't resist doing a test and it was BFN. Need to wait until Saturday to double check but I'm gutted.


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Kezza - its early hun and spotting is really common. Could be good news.....step away from the pee sticks!    

***** - ulcers sounds good sign to me.....    for test day.


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Kezza!! Bug Hugs so sorry hun   Fingers crossed it might still be ok.

Spoony - Woohoo Congrats

And congrats to the other BFP this month!!!

BB x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the BFNs

But congrats to the BFPs


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi thanks for all the congrats   

Lesbomum - I get ulsers when I am stressed.. so you take it easy babe

Kezza -      hoping its just too early to test- and spotting not always a bad thing ....

Big love and hugs to everyone testing in the next few days !! Hope you get those 2 lovely lines.

xxxxxx xxxxxx xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, For the last couple of days my boobs have been sore ( and definitely growing), at first I thought It was an early sign of PMT...and my heart sank,but then I thought as I am on Progynova and cyclogest this shouldnt be happening should it? Then I thought I might be a side effect of the drugs but I have been on them for a while and surely my boobs would have begun ballooning before this, if it was the drugs Now I am beginning to wonder....could it be good news..is it too early....dare I hope
Jaxxs


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Jaxx -  That was one of my first symptoms.  

Kezza -    Hoping that HCG Level is rising.  

City Girl - Big Congrats! 

 to everyone.

CS


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i did a hpt test now and it was BFN, today is 8 days post blast transfer
do you think it will change by friday??

i know i said i will  not test but i couldnt help it,

hanadi


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello ladies
Can I join you have had EC today and feeling very sore (worse than ever before) we got 9 embies so really happy going for assisted hatching and blasts,  giving it everything for this last go,  ET on mon if any left  
Heather


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

everyone!

Please can I join you? I had EC last Monday and had two (almost) blasts transferred on Saturday just gone. Am suffering from the dreaded   depression!! 

Convinced this tx hasn't worked... had period type pains and back ache on and around Monday evening/Tuesday with the occasional shooting pain and twinge but other than that: bloating has gone down, boobs aren't sore... nothing  

Anyone else going mad out there?!?!  

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Pocket 

I had EC on the 13th July, ET on the 15th OTD 31 July (seems longer than anyone elses) pretty much the same as you hun lots of period type pains sore boobs and shooting pains, all that seems to have stopped for now, AF due on 27th July and is very regular feels like thats going to happen..... 

Good luck for OTD 

Mel


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

well, i guess its BFN for me
I tested my last hpt this morning which is 9 days after blast transfer andmy hpt can pick up 10 iu/ml so very sensitive
and it didnt show anything

i booked a ticket to go and see my mum on monday, i guess i need to be around her at these difficult times

thanks for all your support

hanadi


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hanadiz: so sorry for your   still   it may change for you, but you know your body best.  Hope the time with your mum helps.  

Mel and pocket: I was the same the first week and nothing this week.  But I have read this can happen and some still get a    hoping and   that's the case for us.

Welcome Heather5 and good luck for monday. x

Lesbomum:  Hope the mouth ulcers ease up for you,  I tend to get them and cold sores at end of 2ww with stress etc, so hopefully you have them because your immune system is down a bit because you are       

Citygirl:  Congratulations on your   

Kezza: hoping it's implantation bleeding for you sending you some     for saturday. x

I was at acupunture last night and managed to sleep much better last night.  Still have no clue one way or the other,  however my acupunturist did say that my pulse was quite good, but I bottled it and couldn't bring myself to ask how good!!  Was so tempted to test this morning but DH wasn't keen and as we are both so tense just now I decided it was best to keep the peace for now.    

Hope everyone is well and hanging on in there
xxx


----------



## Andi_S (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi

I had ET on Jul 10th and have OTD of 28th... so far I have felt not a lot. A couple of twinges about 5 days after ET and I have started to feel like my AF is coming in the last 24hrs.

Am feeling very, very nervous and just     that nothing happens before my OTD.

This is my second time of ICSI and whilst I do feel different to last year (AF and BFN very early on in 2WW) I can't get rid of the negative thoughts.

Please add me to your list... I need all the support I can get.

Good luck to all ladies in waiting    

Andi S
xxxxxx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, this link has been very busy this morning. My boobs are even more sore and getting even bigger, Clever squirel, I am going to take your advice and think of this as a positive sign..thanks  
Handi, I am so sorry it wasn't what you were hoping for , am sending you lots of love.
Heather, I use arnica between Vec and ET, it is supposed to help with bruising and soreness.
Pocket Rocket and melstev, stay positive    remember , it's not over until the fatlady sings.    
Lornum, sound good!! 
cheers Jaxxs


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Andi, chin up, sending you lots of      
these 2ww are really hard, I will test on 30th July, just trying to keep myself busy. this site really helps, lots of lovely ladies to chat to....try the chat room.....1pm every day for 2wwers.
cheers Jaxxs


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

So, so sorry to hear of the bfn,s    

Fantastic news for the bfp's    

Good luck all those still in the nightmare of the 2ww,       

I will be joining you this weekend, Tuesday at the latest, we got 12 fantastic eggs today, ET will be Sunday or Tuesday,

Jilly


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

city girl: sending you     congrats to BFP
sapphire: sending you a big   stay positive. 
kezzababes hang on inthere cud still be BFP   
  also sent to hanadi. stay positive  

Just wanted to ask has anyone had any burning sensations when the pessary starts discharging (sorry for the crudness!) but i feel a little like im goin to get thrush (cant be the hubby aint had nooky for ages!) the sensation comes and goes. could it just be down to the stress of  ? also i have had no pinkish discharge yet, cud that be a good sign   or is it bad as no implantation bleed ?? gosh im getting myself into a right muddle.

when would the implantation be if i had ET wed 15th as im confusing myself wiv dates??

7 days & counting till the big test. im not at all interested at testing early just yet as convinced it'll be a BFN. the pee sticks have remained sealed in the packet.


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all

I had ET on Friday 17th - 2 9 cell very nice embbies put back.  I have had bloating and referred shoulder pain ever since EC.  Luckily the shoulder pain has subsided now ( it flared back up with the Pregnyl injection on Sunday) n was horrific lol!!! 

Late last night Ive been having aches n pains just like I do before AF down below, not normal cramps I know but know not sure what is going on - could it be AF or cud it be implantation aches...I dont test till Wednesday of next week, my mind is all over the place!! Any advice greatly appreciated.

Lornax


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Had OTD yesterday and am happy to say it was still  ! 
Have to say - I thought the hard part would be over, but now am just filled with a million different worries until scan date   Oh well... guess that's what it's all about!

Good luck to everyone else still on TWW or or earlier in cycle. 

x
Nat


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi lorna71 . i have had period type pains too, they come and go. i think they mainly happen at night not sure if its cus im thinking bout things and have less distractions around. this 2ww wait plays tricks on your mind. i wish you well for BFP. how come you can test day before me when i had ET on wed 15th (two days before you) its very odd why different clinics make you test earlier or later than others??  

sending you lots of     thoughts. xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats Natalie - another BFP to give us hope!

I too have had the AF type pains, also shooting pains in dodgy places which I didn't get on my last two rounds...they seem to have subsided a bit today.

(.)(.)'s are sore and inflated although the size seems to fluctuate a lot!!

I think we all read a lot into every twinge we get, as Spoony just said to me on the summer bloomers thread, some people get no symptoms at all and still go on to get a BFP.

 to all xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news on all the BFP!!!   

Try and stay positive for all the other's on the 2ww.

What is the link for the "summer bloomers"  i got my BFP last week and now have a 3 week wait for my scan, it seems so long.....

Big hugs,
xxxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow another bfp !! Congrats nat!!! 

X x x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations  Nat !!!! Really excellent news xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats to all those who have BFP!!!!     Hope it rubs off on the rest of us  

I haven't got pink crinone coming out anymore, is this a bad sign?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats Natalie!!

Hope there are many more to come!

Just a quick question for those of you on cyclogest bullets...

Front door or back door?

Sx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi purple! I think we cycled together before! It's back door for me! It was horrific at first but WHEN I get my bfp tomorrow I hope to get back to some non-bms with dh!!! Couldnt stand the mess with front door!

Kx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello K Hunny! 

OOOh good luck for tomorrow hunny keeping everything crossed for you!

I'm with you on the mess, I did front last time and one day this time but now back to the back door!

I've still got till next thursday cannot believe it's going so slow!!

Have you had any symptoms K?

Sx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Front door at night - I'm lying down so it doesn't squidge out and back door in the morning when I'm up and about!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

covering all options then I see wizard!

I'm only on one so just night time, but I'm up an hour after going to bed to wee(not a 2ww syptom just bladder the size of a pea I think)

Sx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Eeerrrrgggghhhhh just wrote an epic and deleted it!!!!

I've had
sickness feeling not being
tired
af pains first week sharp pains second week
crinone gel cotton wool went pink for a few days
metalic taste
sore boobies
spots

all sound good but also af signs that I get every month so who knows!!! I don't put much weight on it to be honnest, so many people get a bfp with no symptoms at all! Who knows! 

What day will it fall on when you test! Mines day 11 after et which is prob a bit early! 

Kx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

you get a choice


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you not Richmondlass? My clinics literature says front or back door!

K that all sounds very positive, my clinic tests 14 days after EC I had day 2 transfer so 12 days post ET

Last cycle I had day 5 blasts so the wait didn't seem so long! this time just feel like an eternity! having AF type stitch type pains that are quite sharp! and full boobs, nothing else though xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

nope.  I'm probably on something different to you gals.  Front door only - no messing about at the tradesman's entrance for me!  Fnar.

RLx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

OZNOB:  My pink cottage cheese only lasted a day, but its still coming out,  someone told me that could be the cervix preparing so might be a good sign!!  but who knows for sure  

Kandy:  Good luck for tomorrow hopefully we'll both be sharing  

Don;t think I'll sleep much tonight, how i'll get through work I have no idea!    

Lorna
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck lorna for the morning xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck lorna and kandy for tomorrow


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Lornam, I've still got cottage cheese coming out but it's just not pink anymore! 
Only few more days till test day.........Aaarrgghh, can't stand all this waiting!!!!!

Good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

just want to send a great big GOOD LUCK for those testing tomoz.


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in shock! Bfp !!!!!!

Kx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Woo hoo!! Well done!!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats KandyD - great news, yippeeee!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done Kandy!!


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Many congrats Kandy! Let's hope the BFP Love   is shared around!

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

No news from lorna yet? Good luck hunnie, we're rootin' for ya x x z


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Kandy


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulation Kandy     wow hoo.

My appointment's not till 3.30pm and was too scared to test myself this morning   , had peestick in hand but just couldn't do it.  At work and wouldn't have been able to cope either way   .  No symptons and just feel the same as when I got a BFN at last fresh cycle so not too optimistic - but you just never know with this crazy IVF  .
Will keep you posted
xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck Lornam    for you.


----------



## rfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone
                    This is Rfrancis I took 2 pregnancy tests today and they were both Negative so the treatment didn't work I don't think I will do it again it is too hard I hope you all got the results you wanted xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

RFrancis sorry for your BFN hun


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rfrancis, so sorry hunny for your BFN    take care of yourself over the next few days, it's such a devestating experience. Just take each day as it comes and don't think about future treatments just yet, no is not the time to make decisions hunny

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kandy hunny

Congratulations!!!!!! now enjoy those symptoms    

Sx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

ill say it here too hunny. WHOOP WHOOP well done on the BFP!    take it easy and enjoy hunny

Lornam - Big good luck for you for this affy. Be thinking of you. All fingers crossed for that BFP too 


Rfrancis - ah hunny. So sorry for your BFN. You take care of yourself over the next few weeks and take some you time hun.  

Me back in work today, 1st day back so im takin it easy. (o)(o) are sore today more than other days, but other than that im doing ok. 2ww slowly driving me 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I keep crying, your all so lovely x

lorna I felt exactly the same as my last bfn too! I dint know how u resisted the peestick, although we took ages to look at ours! U'll get your bfp x x x

I'm so sorry rfrancis, your time will come, take care x x x

kx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Woohoo!! CONGRATS Kaye  

x Fingers crossed for a sticky one


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Due to test tomorrow. But got my AF this morning so I think it is over- first time so hopefully next time will be different. 

Well done to those that got BFP. 

Good luck to those testing soon


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OH Kezzababes!!! So sorry to hear that, it is hard but try to give yourself lots of TLC and my suggestion is to treat yourself, maybe have a nice bath with candles and cook a great meal for yourself and grab a glass or two of something you like or get a good movie and some snax and chill out if you can. 

Fingers crossed it works next time hun

BB x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Kezzababes -  Hunny take BoBina's advice and take some well deserved you time. Fingers crossed for your next time hunny. You take care xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OOH Just had a thought..... Kezza any chance you could be bleeding but still pg?

some women do get bleeding that appears to be AF coudl it be that?....

BB x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

It is a proper bleed though not just small amount. So I doubt it. Started yesterday morning as spotting and has got progressively worse. I'll do the test in the morning but it is not looking good.


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh sorry sweets!!!

Try to take it easy 

BB x


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Kezza and Rfrancis      
 to everyone testing soon... still no symptoms for me   so not looking good

PR xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kezza hunny I know it's hard but I also know of ladies that have had full on AF type bleed so please hunny test again on OTD and keeping everything crossed it's not real AF


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

congrats kandy      i hope i get to celebrate a   in 6 sleeps!
kezzababes so sorry for your result      lorna 71     hope all goes well this afternoon.

im feeling very emotional   today as feeling like AF going to arrive   my head feels like its going to explode   im praying so hard for a   good result. please mother nature be kind to my little embies and let them survive


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

well for me its confirmed BFN

time to go on vacation


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

kezzababes just read a thread that said BFN day before OTD then got a suprise BFP when tested on OTD! its still possible you could be a   tomoz. remember its not over till the fat lady sings. keeping everything crossed for you. 
  


so sorry for your BFN hanadiz


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

So sorry Hanandiz 

sending you   

Take care of yourself hunny 

Sx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi ladies, I am now six days away from testing, the last couple of days have been super craing carbs and always hungry...surely it is way to early for all this , can it be anxiety making me want to eat so many carbs...I ate loads yeaterday so decided to weigh myself and have LOST 2 pounds My boobs are so big and sore now that wearing my normal bra is getting uncomfortable.
Purple in answer to your front/back door dilema....I use back door during the day to save on mess....but my doc said ( sorry to gross you all out ) no bowl movements for at least 2 hours after insertion..so this needs to be taken into account. Another Doc said he prefers his ladies to use the front door as you are putting the suppository closer  to where it needs to go. Hope this helps
Nataliek and run girl..congrats 
Jaxxs


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi jaxxs i test in six days too. keeping fingers crossed for us both


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too ladies! roll on the 30th hey

Sx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

7 Days to go for me ladies, not holding out much hope though, no symptoms just that of AF arriving   

Well done Kandy xxxx Good luck to all 

Mel


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

i fear that AF arriving too   apart from the AF pains i am eating for England which always happens at time AF is due.  
Please Please embies survive this   !
good luck 2u purple72 & melstev..BB. it wud be brill to all be posting wiv  a


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Haleybell, loads of luck to you tooooooo xxxxxxxxx for you hun xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

I had constant af pains and could eat for england and look what happened! Could be a good sign girls! I keep saying it but every symptom I had pointed to af! Stay positive lovelys! X


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Am a bit late finding this thread but thought i'd pop in & say hello anyway. Am on day 10pt after our first FET and am going out of my mind. I'm incredibly lucky as our first ICSI gave us a beautiful daughter born July last year & i'm pretty sure that there is no way we would be that lucky again and get a BFP. 

Have been really naughty & tested this morning as with dd we got a BFP on day 9pt but today it was a BFN  I know it doesn't really mean anything as every embryo is different and this one could implant later & we still get a BFP on test day but it certainly doesn't make me feel anymore positive about things. Take my advice ladies, do not test early....it completely messes with your mind!

No symptoms really apart from being totally exhausted for the last few days (most likely down to the worry of the 2ww & chasing a 1 year old around) and my bras all feel a bit tight. Had lots of pains during week 1 but they seemed to have disappeared, until today! Am now convinced that af is on the way & I won't even make it to test day (next Tuesday). Am also feeling sicky quite a lot but that could be down to the fact that i'm living on cake & biscuits at the mo (another sign af is coming).

Am trying to stay positive but finding it really hard today. 

Wow, that was a seriously moany, mememe post...so sorry!!! Will try and read back through the last 39 pages to find out where you're up to but I can't promise anything lol.

Huge hugs for those who've just had BFN's, congrats to those with BFP's & lots of luck to those who are still waiting to find out xxx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Seems like my AF have arrived, not feeling great but at least not devastated. Oh well roll on Next month eh. 



Think I will take my own advice that I offered to Kezzababes. Just had the bath, looking forward to tomorrow to relax with mates.

BB x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Bobina sorry its a BFN... i'll be joining you soon hun on the plus side i cant wait for a super hot bath with lavender oils and a back massage at champneys... my BFN treats next week


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

bobina  

lesbo_mum dont be defeated    wait till 28th still cud be BFP


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Kandy - fabbo on your BFP.  I resisted testing today somehow.  OTD Monday but couldn't face getting BFN and not knowing this was certain result, you know?  Hanadiz, BoBina and Kezza - gutted for you on BFNs.  Your time will come.  I may test tomo (at about 5am probably!)...   Just pulled out of big family party tomo (3 hours from home).  My brother was not that understanding but s*d him, you know?  have a great eve everyone.  Take curry for me!  Fancy a beer no end


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
Was wondering if i could gate crash your thread? I've had my first cycle of ivf and am on the 2ww. Had day 2 embryo transfer last friday, so 7 DPT today. OTD is 2nd August but doubtful i'll hold out that long!!!
Was feeling really positive about it all till yesterday then had this overwhelming feeling that it hasn't worked. My partner feels the same too.
Oh well. May test next Friday (14 dpt) and see what happens. Really scared in case it's a BFN   !!
Hope everyone's ok.
Congrats to the BFPs, sorry to the BFNs and best of luck to those that are still on the wait.

Lisa x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

not good news i'm afraid-  another bfn -       gutted but not altegher surprised think that's why I really didn't test early just wanted to put it off for as long as possible.
Not sure what to do next,  going to phone councillor not sure if I have energy to put myself through this again even with 5 frosties


berry sorry you have to go through m m/c
xx

thanks for all you support and wishes it really does mean alot and helps cos at least you guys know how it feels
xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

good luck ewok   is definately a killa  
lornam41 so sorry for you BFN   sending you a great big  

OMG i have nearly eaten a whole box of after eights   if im not  having a  im certainly gonna look like i am.

trying so hard to resist the food but cant    HELP


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Lorna sorry for your BFN  

Lisa glad to see u over here im sure you will get a BFP hun so hold in there   

Hayleybell thanks for the PMA... im not gonna test now just gonna wait for AF and if she dont show then will test again... 

Sent all my forms back today to the Esperance and have our initial appointment 17th Sept.. this AI was just a long shot and a trial run for my IUI  

Em x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Lorna, thinking of you


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lorna hunny so very sorry to hear your result!  

Take care of each other over the next few days and be kind to yourself   

Lisa blimey that's a long 2ww! my clinic TheLister tests 14 days after EC which would mean you test long before your OTD in fact it would make it next wed?

Have a good weekend ladies, good luck for all testing tomorrow and Sunday hopefully will come back sunday to some good news

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the support, not sure what is happening will know tomorrow if this is full AF but here is the run down...

got a light stabbing pain and immediately wiped as felt the need to this was at around 5pm since then only a small mount not a full bleed only appears when  I wipe, usually by now having seen it since 5pm I would have a full bleed on or cramps but npthing to speak of.... not sure if the tabs and injection has thrown me off this month as I was due to start on Monday .... Staying positive but not holdinmg out for much hope now will definately know tomorrow when i get a full flow.

Sorry to all the others who got their AF's or BFN today 

Keeping fingers crossed for all you who are still waiting

BB x


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

OMG i had a horrible night last night couldnt get to sleep as felt like i was going to be sick, thankfully i wasnt but nethertheless felt awful. aslo had terrible AF pains was convinced AF was on its way. i sat on toilet 4bout 15mins frightened to look to see if there was any blood. once plucked up the courage   no blood. no blood either today. but still slight AF pains. not sure if im getting myself all worked up but convinced IVF has failed  

5 sleeps til test confirms


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Morning guys
  to you all - by the sounds of it we need it!!

Fingers crossed your AF doesn't come BoBina    

Lornam41        to you  

HayleyBell, must be something in the air... I had a terrible night too... my boobs have started to feel a bit sore, getting irritable too.. a sure sign of AF on its way   not to mention night sweats.. always get them before AF and think I had one last night   although I can't be sure as I might have dreamt it   
I've been going on and on about it to DH to try and prepare him for a BFN but realising that it's probably not very encouraging for him to hear me say that...   We're going into London today to have a wander round and try to take our minds off everything... but I know I'm going to be having to 'knicker-check' every five minutes      

I'm just hoping and praying that AF holds off until after OTD so that we at least have the experience of doing a test... even if it is bad news     

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

That's strange I couldn't sleep last night either! I'm shattered today! Hope everyone is holding up okay through the mAdness! X x x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

My AF came yesterday so not surprise that I got a BFN this morning. Looking forward to a cocktail and a long hot bath! Then back to it on Monday


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*S* - my clinic say to test 16 days after embryo transfer, which is what i was planning on doing - till i starting reading threads on here and realised that everyone else is either testing 14 days after embryo transfer of 14 days after egg collection. That's 2 or 4 days before me!!! So i've decided to test next wednesday and then again on friday. If they're both negative i'll do a last ditch one on sunday.
Maybe my clinic tells you 16 days after embryo transfer cos they know we'll test a few days early??!!!
Good luck everyone. x


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi pocketrocket -   af doesn't arrive for you. My OTD was this morning and i was convinced that af would arrive first as i had some pink creamy (tmi, sorry) discharge on thursday. Will keep checking this board to see how u go. Good luck     for you. Have fun in London xxxx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

BFN for me today.  Tested at 6.30am.  Me and DH feel really sad  .  2 days before OTD but very sensitive test (Clearblue - 97% accurate 2 days before AF due it says).  Will double chk Mon but sure will be same BFN.  All over for this month.  Gutted.  Everyone else seems to be pregnant, know what I mean?  But we got to EC (5) and ET (2 grade 1 3 days old) which with my AMH/FSH was a miracle I think.  

Will do IVF again before going to DE in Barcelona.  IVF cost us £7k at Lister!  Estimate was £5,500 but drugs cost about £3500 (16 days max dose 450 Gonal F, Vagifem, Viagra, one that stops you ovulating and Ovitrelle)!  Should we try another clinic/get drugs online cheaper?  Thoughts?  We feel better to have a plan you know rather than looking into an abyss...

Good luck to everyone.  I really mean that.  You all know and understand how awful all this is and I feel like no one else does really unless they have been through it, you know?


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

ewok....... i'm really sorry to hear u got a bfn but don't give up hope. those tests are not as accurate as they say they are. my sister used 3 clearblue tests when she was having my nephew and they all said negative, a few days later she got a positive from a blood test at the gp's. Will   for you. xxx


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls,

I was wondering if i could join you.  As from today I officially begin my 2ww.  Just had 2 embies put in after ICSI, nothing for freezer so all my eggs are in my one little basket.

Nik xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Mel, Purple and Haleybell, only 5-6 days for us all...chins up.
I too am having ups and downs, this emotional rollercoaster is getting hard to cope with.
Jaxxs


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks performingtart.  Thats interesting.  I won't get massively pi*sed today then!!


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Huge hugs for those with BFN's today.

Am having a strange day today. Woke up at 7am and needed a wee so did my daily test (have tested every day). Glanced at it and it looked negative so went straight back to bed. However, when I got up at 11 it had changed to positive. Now i'm confused. It was a standard clearblue test (not digital) & in the instructions it says the result can appear up to 10 minutes after you've used it but I never waited that long coz I was half asleep. Anyway, felt a little more hopeful as I checked the other 3 clearblues that i've done in the last week & none of them had the extra line appear afterwards so have just been a bought a digital one as figured that would give me a proper answer. 

Have just dont that and it took ages for the result to come up & it said not pregnant. I didn't wee on it that much though, could that have affected it? Or the 2 cups of tea I had half hour ago? Has anyone else had results like this? I am so confused. Not going to test again til tomorrow morning now (day12). I kind of know that's its going to be negative again but I can't understand why I got the extra line on the cb test this morning. If only i'd stayed up for 10 minutes...i'd know if that result had come up in that time grrr.


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi all, have been working allday so havent had time to think babies. feeling much betta and no AF pains at the mo.  . still praying for a BFP on thurs. thanks for positive thought message they have made me smile  
hayley25 i was thinking if you tested wiv your first concentrated wee this morn and it came up BFP im sure it'l be a BFP. i bet the tea diluted the HCG levels and therefore gave you a BFN. test again in the morn and stay awake   keeping fingers crossed for you   

imb15 if i was you id wait til 14 days after ET then that should give u a fairly accurate result. i think sometimes clinic use different time scales as they need to fit in everyone results (does that make sense?) my clinic has got me testing 15 after ET but my friend at same clinic is 14 days after ET i think theyve allocated two days for people to phone in their results  

good look everyone and   to BFN


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

ewok - there's always hope. my dad used to have a little yellow post-it note in his wallet on which he had written "without hope there can never be magic". i've taken over the motto for him since his death in 1994 and here's hoping it's proven to be true for all of us ladies.

Hayley25 - lay off the tea, its got caffeine in it and apparently you're supposed to avoid things that contain caffeine (it's on 1 of these boards and ive also read it on another fertility website) during the 2ww i.e tea, coffee, chocolate, coca-cola. I'm goin nuts with it, haven't had any of these things since EC on sat 11th   im craving coca-cola aswell lol  

hayleybell - good luck for thursday    for you.


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

oh gosh its def gonna be a BFN for me all ive done is eat chocolate, drink fizzy drinks and ive had a fairly warm bath too    

performingtart thankyou for good luck message - think i need all the luck in the world for it to work on my 1st IVF


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

its my first icsi aswell. my sister's colleague's daughter has just had a baby girl on her first go a icsi so u never know. keeping my fingers crossed for you   

P.S. Avoid all products that contain raw egg aswell - apparently things like mayo and ice-cream (i love both of these items)


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im buggered then cause had loads of chocies and lots of mayo and ice cream.. no coffee or tea thou lol


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

well I lived on tea & cake & chocolate during my first 2ww & now have a healthy 1 year old little girl. Have just been going without the usual things you can't have during pregnancy...raw eggs, pate, seafood, alcohol, soft cheese etc. I've never heard of avoiding normal ice cream (& i've read a LOT). I would imagine you need to be careful if it's freshly made but standard supermarket stuff I think would be ok. I certainly ate enough of it during my last pregnancy. It was one of the things that my midwife suggested I eat to get baby moving!

Although, dh has just pointed out that my tea & coffee are both decaf anyway...unlike the packet of oreos I am currently munching my way through. 

Am pretty sure it's over for me anyway. I waited for another 3 hours after my tea then tested again (tesco hpt) & it was negative. I know i'm only on 11dpt but my af pains are really bad. Am just really annoyed with the cb test for giving me false hope this morning. (hence, the oreos).


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

stay positive hayley25 only 3more sleeps for you & your OTD. i read a different thread which said they did preg test day before OTD and said BFN but on OTD it was BFP so stay positive


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks Hayley (if i'd taken my mums new name when she remarried i'd be a HayleyBell as well lol). Have put down the oreos now & am cooking a healthy dinner. 

Have also managed to stay away from the loo for the last 2 hours....I think thats a 'not knicker checking' record  . I wish I wasn't so impatient. I bet all the ladies who wait til OTD to test are the same ones who don't go snooping for their xmas presents!


 for all who need them x


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

ha ha you'l prob right. im the first under the tree feeling what the prezzies might be  
my MIL & FIL called me hayleybell when i first got together wiv my now hubby and its stuck   we have a pub and most of the regulars call it me now too!  

i dont think anything healthy has past my lips during the 2ww   so it'll be my own fault when i get a BFN on thurs .  going to try & have early night tonight then it'll only be 4 sleeps to OTD    

you making me giggle with your knicker checking antics   you sound like me. must be in our name


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

hayley25 - i may have to pop down to mcdonalds for a cornetto mcflurry now  , Ive been desperate for coca-cola and ice-cream!!! Hope u ladies dont mind me asking this but has any1 experienced bulgin nipples (tmi, i know, i apologise) my nips look really fat and bulging for sum reason.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

P.S. Hayley25

*I bet all the ladies who wait til OTD to test are the same ones who don't go snooping for their xmas presents!*

I'm a real snoop at xmas, when i was a kid my mum used to leave my presents at relatives houses and then wrap them on xmas eve when i was in bed cos i was that much of a snoop (i still snoop now 2 c wot my OH has bought me) but i have managed not to test yet. OTD was this morning, none of my family can believe i havent tested at home


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

performingtart.....oh my god! you are SO patient! I can't believe you haven't tested...are you not even tempted?? have just had a good look down my bra (didnt think i'd be typing that line today lol) and nips do look a little different but I wouldn't say bulging. Did find some crumbs & a small piece of cucumber though....presents from dd!

hayleybell.....I don't think eating unhealthy makes much difference at this point. If they're gonna stick then they'll stick i'm sure!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

*Did find some crumbs & a small piece of cucumber though....presents from dd!*

PMSL  - a small snack for later eh


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm exceptionally tempted to test - even went to co-op about an hour ago to see if they sold hpt's but i couldn't find them. Probably wouldn't have taken the test til first thing tomorrow tho. It's bleddy nail-biting stuff!!!


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

well I think the crumbs may have been mine   but i'm not even sure how the cucumber got there, she must have had some in her hand when I hugged her after dinner. Bless her, she's going through a phase of wanting to look down tops & up skirts, and up tops as well actually...she keeps trying to shove her footballs up my tops or stroking my tummy. 

HPT's are normally with the medicines/condoms etc. Tescos are doing them all half price at the mo, even the cb digital ones!


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG I've been eating chocolate, stuffing ice cream, taking the odd bath, covering everything in mayo, even had one coffee (not decaf!!) so I'm buggered then!!!     

Ah well, I figured that if the embies are gonna stick around then a bit of what I love ain't gonna hurt.... besides, this 2WW is stressful enough as it is without having to starve myself of my favourite foods as well!!!!!  

Just remind me of my words of rational wisdom on Monday morning when me and DH are waiting for those two special lines....  

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pocketrocket....I couldn't agree more! Fingers crossed for Monday


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

pocketrocket: good luck for monday.    

performingtart: you must be going crazy with thoughts i am and i havent even been tested. y does your clinic not let u test at home and its just cruel making you wait them extra days.  


have had a big cry tonight, i keep trying to visualise two lines on my test and how excited i will feel for a BFP but then i start crying as i just "know" its gonna be BFN


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

It's a BFN for me.

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

for you Oznob.

PR xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all
Haven't posted for a while...but having been reading your posts & sharing your news good & not so good  
We have a blood test tomorrow & I am excited but really scared...if it's negative I really don't know what I will do


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days, fingers crossed   .

I got my BFP on the 18th july and used the digital clearblue and it tested 1-2 weeks, and did another test...(there were two in the pack!!) today which is a week later and it still says 1-2 weeks??  I know its only a guide but by my calculations it should read 3+?
Has anyone else had this


Sending big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oznob -   thinking of you hon.

Not sure about the pregnancy tests run girl - haven't ever got that lucky - YET!!

Well, today will be a milestone for me if I make it through to the end of the day. On my first fresh cycle i started to bleed on day 9 and today is that day!!   I make it through and then I will feel so much better.

Good Luck to all tomorrows testers.

Happy Sunday everyone!

DFx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

rungirl.....please ignore what the digital tests say regading how many weeks you are. There have been so many postings on here about how inaccurate they are. As long as it's positive then you're pregnant!!! Congratulations!

oznob....I thought OTD was tomorrow If it is then it could still change  

penny72....good luck for tomorrow!!

hayleybell....hope you're feeling better today. Try not to worry....I was convinced that it was going to be a BFN last time & I now have a 1 year old sitting here eating her cheerios  

Day 12pt here & have tested with first response this morning. BFN again. Am trying to hold on to a little hope that it may change but feel that AF is coming today so quite fed up.


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

NikNik said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I was wondering if i could join you. As from today I officially begin my 2ww. Just had 2 embies put in after ICSI, nothing for freezer so all my eggs are in my one little basket.
> 
> Nik xx


Nik, I had my 2 put in yesterday too, so we're on the same time limit. Lots of love and Good luck!

ps I'mnew too, please can I be added to the list? xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Hayley25 - thank you so much your reply. i have been kind of going out of my mind with worry, i was looking for the link about clearblue digital test but couldn't find it.  I can relax now - kind of!!!!  Stay positive i felt my af was on the way too...but got BFP.

fingers crossed.
big hugs 
xxxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

I think i've cracked.......... no, im not gonna do a hpt  , i'm going to have a cornetto mcflurry!!!!     Just gotta persuade OH to let me as he has spent 2 weeks listening to me whinge about not bein allowed to eat all these lovely nice things that i enjoy so he'll probably give me a lecture about it!!!!  

How are we all on this wet and cloudy (in Bradford anyway) day?


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

morning all, when im feeling very down again today my boobs had been tender and seemed to be getting bigger and thought id noticed veins appearing but got up this morn and they feel disappointingly normal, i just no im going to get a BFN on thurs.

penny 72: good luck for tomoz  

rungirl: congrats on your BFP dont worry what the weeks are showing on preg test just enjoy looking at it saying you are a BFP  

OZNOB: sending   but stay positive alot can change in a day  

hayley25 sending     two days can make a massive difference hang on in there  

drangonfly151 sending you     good luck  

performingtart: go test go test, i think im more on tender hooks for you today than me   


jaxxs & purple 72 how are y two OTD buddies?? and melstev..BB?


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

performingtart....I have to agree with hayleybell on this one lol....test test test!!! Enjoy your mcflurry 

hayleybell....ignore your boobs, not everyones change when they get a bfp. With dd mine didn't do anything til I was about 4 months pregnant. Worrying will not help (if only I could take my own advice lol).

Well mum has just come & taken dd out for the afternoon so going to try and keep myself busy. Gonna re-plant my tomato plants as they've got a little large for their pots & are currently laying down. Then off to tescos to buy more hpt's & something yummy for dinner.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

to the 2 hayleys - ur both very naughty    I'm here trying to resist the temptation to test and u 2 are leading me further into temptation  

hayleybell - hayley25 is right, ignore ur (.)(.). Im obsessing over the look of mine   Time for me to put a bra on and go get that mcflurry and maybe a hpt from tesco. OMG.........what am i saying? I blame the 2 hayleys


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

angelihelen,

hi hun, how you feelin?  I'm still sore after EC on thursday, all normal i think.  So, our OTD is the 8th August.  Hope we get the results we deserve.  have you told anyone in your family?

Nik xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

performingtart....do it, do it, do it!!! Wouldn't you rather know the result now so that you can prepare for tomorrow either way!!! I have a really good feeling about today!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Today i can officially join you, had 2 top grade 3 day embies transfered this morning.

OTD 6/8/09, let the madness begin!

Jilly


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

welcome Jilly & good luck! It really is madness.....


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

hi jilly,

you must have a really posh clinic that works on a sunday, lol.  good luck with your 2ww.  Dont get how these OTD are worked out.  Had my ET yesterday and was told OTD 8th August, 2 weeks to the day.  I had 2 x 2day "very good quality" embies put in yesterday, so our little beans are the same age, yey!!

Nik xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome,

My clinic has always been 14 days from EC for the OTD, last time i had 5 day blastos and it was only a 9 day wait and i tested early, 3 days early as i just knew i was PG and i was. 

So i have everything crossed for this time and hoping for another BFP,    

Jilly


----------



## rubydoo (Jan 9, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for July and August 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

welcome jilly. good look wiv 2ww.

performingtart your posts just really made me giggle. what are me & hayley like!!  

tomoz i will be 14days post EC think if i tested wud give me an accurate result? i dont know how ive managed not to test yet   

i dont have this 'i know im pregnant' feeling does anyone else?
i do have a funny taste in my mouth but that could be to do with the amount of chives flavoured philledelphia ive been munching my way through!

still


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi hayley and hayley - didnt get my mcflurry after all - did hav a lovely bacon butty and a packet of salt and vinegar walkers tho!!! Both good for my diet....NOT   I am really desperate to test now    but i am goin to resist the temptation. Goin 2 get on with sum housework 2 distract myself - well goin to try anyway, my 2 dogs keep barking at the local stray tom cat who is crying in my garden. The reason he is crying is because he wants to see my cat who is currently grounded because she suprised us by giving birth to 2 kittens 5 weeks ago - guess who the dad is? Thats right - the stray tom cat   My cat is sat on the living room windowsill crying at her boyfriend who's crying in the garden and her 2 kittens are chasing me everywhere i go - including the bathroom!!!    It's all fun and games here   It doesn't help that i feel absolutely knackered


----------



## binnie31 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Been reading reading through site for a while....thought i'd join

My thoughts   go out to everyone with a BFN.....Congratulations to everyone that got a BFP.

I am on my  2ww....had EC on 13th july and ET of two top grade blastocysts on 18th July. My ODT is 27th july but is this too early
I did however not wait and did a test last thursday (day 5 ET) got a BFN...really dont feel confident about doing another....dh is so excited about prospect of being a dad.....dont want too let him down!!!....

Goodluck to everyone 

Bel
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

AF came in full force today     

I know some people bleed and still get a BFP but when I say full flow I mean it. There is no way my 2 little embies could still be hanging on

Can't say much more now as DH has just had to go into work and I'm just so very sad

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh Purple72 im so so sorry hun


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Purple...so sorry to hear your news


----------



## nickilong (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Lizzie

Just been given this thread to join up! Test date 31st July FET (IVF) could do with some support as hubbie been away for the 2ww -now feeling like this 2ww has turned into a 2 month wait with me analying everything (nothing new there I am sure) !!. 

Hoping for lots of positive vibes 

Nicki


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Jilly and Nik- my 2ww twins!

Just getting used to the terminology and can't work out what an 'odT' stands for!  I assume it's blood test! I have my test booked for the 6th aug? Think that's the same as you Jilly, and just a little earlier than you Nik. Heaven only knows why different places do it differently. 

I am ok, positive and happy but OH my god still sore from EC. Bloated and lower back pain, but it's getting a bit better everyday. The first few days I could barely walk, and was wondering if something was wrong but apparently not...mind you, my stomach is so huge it looks like i'm already pregnant . I hope that goes down in the next few days, I've a new pair of jeans...I'd like to wear them at least once before any good news may happen! 

Just concentrating on focusing on the two little dots, we had 2 good embryos back, and 2 to freeze and this is my first time, so am thrilled about that. 

How are you both feeling? 

xx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

NikNik, sorry, didn't answer your question. Have told some family and friends, not others. Some are just quietly supportive, but the ones we haven't told would just want to give their opinion unasked for....Have you? 
xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Angelihelen,

We are the same testing day, OTD stands for official test day, the day your clinic said to test. Some say do home pregnancy test (HPT) and some say blood test. Blood test are better in my mind just for the reassurance that if BFP then able to know beta levels, somehow it just makes me feel better.

I have only told my BF this time as told family and friends last time and did the "I'm pregnant" then 3-4wks later had to do the "I've m/c" so decided it's easier for us if we just keep quiet.

Hi Nicki, not long for you now, hope you are managing to stay sane.

Jilly


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

hi purple, soooo very sorry to hear your news hunny, big hugs.

angihelen & jilly - am still sore from EC  and hugely bloated.  mind you, all this water i'm trying to drink is definately not helping with that.  we told some family yesterday (so by now they'll all know)as we had some news about the ET, up till that point its just injections and not much point setting ourselves up for all the quesions, and it is a real milestone we were made up to reach.  Hopefully, the next news will be a BFP (big fat positive),

Nik xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

purple72 im so sorry for youe AF arriving have you done a test thought, cus you never know.  

hello to the new ladies sending     for you all.

i am sooooooo tempted to test tomoz  but if i test and BFN (which im certain it will be) i then will be miserable until thurs when i'l prob test again but still be   but if i dont test i have three more days of hoping that it might suprise me and be BFP. 

performingtart get straight on the phone in the morn and demand the result! ha ha.


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all, another day!  


As a newbie, I have so many questions to ask! But the main one is, I had my EC on 22nd July, is that my day 1? And does that mean I am now on day 5, and might that explain the different feeling of the cramps low down this morning, that maybe just maybe it could be implantation, or is it too early for any such fanciful thoughts? 


Nik, thanks for explaining the BFP, I knew it was Postive (or negative) but couldn't for the life of me work out the BP bit...Blood Follicle? BloominFlippin? And now I know....

My thoughts with those who've had a BFN.  

And for all those who are testing in the new few days, my thoughts are with you.  

Is now kind of the best bit? (I know that sounds weird) That world of possibility and opportunity and daydream "What if...."  . I used to feel like that every month before when we were just TTC , the few days before AF was due, you'd almost not want to do a test in case you got the answer you dreaded, beasue then you'd know and it'd just be another month. But those few days before, the world opened up to such excitement. I got that feeling every month without fail for 3 and a half years. Sadly was disappointed every month, but this time, it's so much more real. 

Well for the 5th day in a row, it's 6 am and I am awake and don't need to be....good morning, time for a cup of tea!

xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Purple - im so sorry to hear your news    

angelihelen - wow you have been up early! welcome aboard. Dont worry about the shorthand it took me a while to figure out what it all meant too!

Hayleybell - try and stay PMA hunny    Thursday will be here before you know it. Stay away from the HPT   

Im not too bad less than 24hrs for blood test and 29 hours till results. I ran to the toilet so quickly this morning and let it all out so that I couldnt do HPT. I always from the start said I would test today but my OH really doesnt want me to so I managed not too. How I ran to the toilet and didnt do it I will not know. Still feeling bloated and trousers hurt, sore (o)(o) and general tiredness. I nearly slept all weekend and I still feel like I could sleep for a week. Im in work again today but im on the public counter which im not too happy about as it can get quite stressful and busy and Im struggling to think straight let alone serve stroppy customers. 

Hope you all have a good Monday. Back later xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

morning all..

Day 13pt today & BFN still. Am getting used to the idea that it hasn't worked now so hopefully tomorrow won't be too heartbreaking. Am already planning my next move & will speak to clinic tomorrow.

performingtart....where are you? wishing you lots & lots of luck for the 'call' this morning. Hope it's good news!

sorry for no personals but dd eating breakfast & currently throwing cheerios all over the kitchen!


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Purple72... so sorry to hear about your BFN      Take some time out for yourself and enjoy all those things we're not supposed to during the 2WW! Thinking of you.

Well, I did the test this morning and it was a   !!!!!!!! Really cannot believe it. Been up since 3.50am so lack of sleep is now adding to the dream-like state that I have found myself in!! Keep finding myself moving onto the next bit of worrying   but am stopping myself and enjoying the moment!

Good Luck to all those who are testing soon.

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

pocketrocket....  hugest congratulations!!! Wishing you a very happy & healthy 8 months to follow!!! xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, was wondering if i could be added to the list please?
Egg share ivf
egg collection 15-7-9
2 embies transferred 17-7-9
otd 2-8-9 but i'm having a blood test 31-7-9 so i know before my weekend away!!

Thanks,
Lisa x


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

congrats performingtart really happy     for you bet your on    hope i get to have a happy ending too.  

thankyou for message manxgirl.   

angelihelen if you go to the main page and look for heading "introductions & starting out" think its bout the 3rd one down it has a list of the abbreviations that you can print out. i had to do it cus they was all confusin me. hope your well  

hayley 25 stay positive alot can change in a day you mightnot be producing high enough hcg for the test to detect yet.     

well i did what manxgirl did and let out me big wee before could even contemplate doin test   . feeling pleased wiv myself that i havent caved in yet   , just want the extra few days believing     that it cud be a BFP even though deep down 'i know' its goin to be BFN. went to my nieces 7th bday yday and met one friend whos due 3rd sept and another one whos just told everyone her happy news that hes 7wks preg, not fair wish it was me   (i am happy for them both)


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

hayleybell.....performingtart hasn't posted her results yet....or did I miss something?


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

pocketrocket! whoop whoop go girl on your BFP!!!          

hayleybell - good on you for letting that wee out! I was so proud of myself too! but i might cave in tomorrow morning or the suspence will kill me and ill want to snap in work. better to be prepared for news! 

big hugs for everyone fingers and toes crossed ladies xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

I too am doing the same and weeing fast so I arent tempted   Well done you girlies  

Sorry just a quick post will catch up later a massive hug to those with BFN and massive congrats to those with BFP   

I had a little bleed Monday well if you could call it that I arent sure what it was   I think I may have a infection my wee is really strong and smelly (so sorry TMI   )  

Good luck to everyone and PT THINKING OF YOU TODAY XXXXX


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hayley 25 yeah shes posted she got a BFP


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

yay, thats fab!!! Where has she posted


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Are you confused Hayleybell or am I? Pocketrocket posted as she got a BFP but Performingtart hasn't posted since yesterday afternoon...are they the same person??


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

oh gosh its me who confused yeah it was pocketrocket not performintart. gosh hope ive not jinxed her    

performingtart so sorry for posting and congratulating you got all confused this morning. but im sure it'l be BFP for you and that im the 1st one to officialy congratulate you, prob even before you know yourself.    

pocket rocket congrats babe.  send some BFP vibes my way


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG you lot even confused me then!!!! I'm still in shock as it is     

Good Luck to you all - will keep en eye on this thread to see how you're all getting on  

Sending loads and thousands and millions of BFP vibes your way girlies!!!

PR xxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

nearly passed out then when i saw people congratulating me - i thought i was goin mad or hallucinating lol    
Not long to wait now, goin to ring at 4:30pm.

Morning manxie - thanks for your msgs of support, will pm you in a bit. Good luck for tomorrow     

Hi tulip - thanks for the     . hoping you're well. Good luck for otd     

Morning to all the other lovely ladies on here - especially the 2 cheeky hayleys


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi there

Can I join you a bit late I know.... I haven't been on FF for ages. I didn't think I could do any more treatment, we couldn't afford it either financially or emotionally, but decided I couldn't just let my embies die, so am on my last attempt and had a FET on Saturday.

I thought if I didn't really think about the treatment and just carried on as if it was not really happening it would be easier, but going mad now on 2WW, and got chronic diahorea this morning.

We so desparately want a child, I thought one way or another we would finally have an outcome whether it be positive or negative, so that we could move on, and find some peace. I know this sounds ungrateful but the Consultant on Saturday said I might be eligble for a further treatment cycle just as I had come to terms with this being our last go and it has done my head in with all the possibilities.

To top it off my sister is pregnant and due this week. Three friends have had babies in the last month and have been posting pictures. It is not that I resent their happiness, it just hurts so much some times I wish I could just get away from it all.

Sorry for the rant.

Love Alison


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

its a BFN for me girlys...   already known this for days now so no real surprise... i have def learnt something this time and that is next time i will not be testing early  

Oh well onwards and upwards for me... i have a lovely massage booked in at Champneys on Thursday and i cannot wait!

Congrats for pocketrocket on her BFP 

goodluck to the rest of you girls   

Em x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Em....  sorry to hear your news! Enjoy your massage though. I wonder if I can drop enough hints to dh about doing something to cheer me up...I don't think he's that thoughtful  

Performingtart...4.30pm is hours away!!! I can't stand all this waiting lol....i've decided that as i've got a BFN, i'm pushing all my positive thoughts to you today!!    

Hayleybell....what are you like?! lol, I thought I was going mad & that I couldn't see all the posts!  

Alison....please don't apologise for ranting...it's what we're here for. Sorry that you're not well today, are you on any meds that could be causing it? I really hope this works for you, I know how awful it is when everyone around you is pregnant or having babies.  

Got really bad af pains today so keep thinking it's on its way but i've been saying this for a week now & still nothing. I'm guessing it's just the cyclogest stopping it from starting. I just want it to arrive so that I can start to move on. Feel like i'm in limbo at the moment & it's driving me insane. Everyone keeps telling me not to give up as it could all change tomorrow (OTD) but I tested with first response yesterday & clearblue today & they are supposed to detect even the smallest amounts of hcg so in my heart I know it's over already. DD is off to my mums for the night tonight. I know there's going to be tears in the morning & don't really want her to see me upset so thought it would be best. 

Until dh's nan (she's 92 & we call her the 'voice of doom') dies we won't have the money to go again. He keeps threatening to go round & make her jump lol. Have just emailed a new clinic (our usual one is a 2 hour drive as we moved during our first IVF) about eggshare so am going to focus on that now. 

Chocolate chip brioche awaits....


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Ooh forgot to say...........POCKETROCKET WELL DONE ON UR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hayley25 - wot u like Lol. Thanks for the   . Have u officially had a bfn? i fnot then keep thinking positive.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

To all the ladies with BFN's my heart goes out to you     i truelly know how you feel! take care of yourselves and your partners!!

To all those with BFP's so pleased your dreams have come true x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

performingtart....not 'officially' a BFN til tomorrow. Am trying to think positive thoughts but I know my body...with all of my past pregnancys, i'd known that I was pregnant and this time I just don't feel it.


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

oh hayley25 im really sad for you. but then fat lady is only warming up her vocals remember she doesnt sing till tomomz. i egg shared this time and if it doesnt work not sure if id egg share again, i no its cheaper but i dont think i could handle the chance of too many eggs (children) turning up on my doorstep in 18yrs. i hope the egg recieptant got her baby that ive shared with, but i wont be actively finding out espec when i test and get bfn.

i am packing my little boy off to my moms wed night too as dont want him too see me crying.   

WELCOME NEW LADIES. 
my DH has just made me big cooked breaki am now bursting outta my jeans! it was very yummy  .

trying to just get on wiv things today, jst off to do some knicker checking again. hope AF doesnt arrive today feeling like it will!  

*****-mom sorry for your BFN


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Soz to jump in on your thread ... but my OTD is also 30th July - so I feel I have more in common with you all than the thread I'm usually on.  They have all finished their cycles ... 

This 2WW is bloody horrible!  Worse than all the IVF process put together!  I feel that I am slowly going insane.  I constantly feel like AF has arrived and have a heart attack every time I go to the toilet.  I have also had back pain and discomfort in my tummy for the last few days ... i.e. like period pains.  Trying to remain positive but am convinced it is a BFN for me.  And then even if it is a BFP ... I will be worried about having a m/c - as I have had 2 since 2007 (2 natural conceptions and both ended in m/c).  

Sorry for the 'me' moan ... but had to get it off my chest.

Good luck to you all  

Lee x


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

I feel sick..........help!!!! 1 and a half hours to go - waiting til 4:30pm to ring for results. My stomach is churning and ive got gas (tmi, sorry) i always get the farts when im nervous    My sister keeps txting me to say how long ive got left to wait and everytime i reply she tells me off cos she thinks ive heard summat from the hospital!!! She was even gonna skive off work to sit and wait with me!!! Aaargh...... fone's just rang - BT offering me a BT Visa card!?!? for being a valued customer. I very nearly used the f word followed by the word off!!! Boy am i babbing myself!!!


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

performingtart....will you stop being a tart & phone the damn clinic woman?!?!?! PLEASE lol....surely they'll know your result by now anyway!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck performing tart!!! 

The 2ww is horrible but not as bad as getting a BFN. It hurts like hell. At least with your 2ww then you still have hope- after the OTD then you have to wait for it to start again or hope that everyone is wrong and a natural miracle happens. 

So enjoy your 2ww ladies. For a short period of time you are PUPO and that is great. The more you relax, the more chance it has of working!! 

I've got my follow up appointment on 10th August so hopefully will be back in a cycle in September.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hayley25 - cheers babe     , got told to not ring early. 1 hour left  .


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

kazzababes - good luck and all the best for September hunny. Hope app on 10th Aug goes well for you both.   

leppyloo - welcome to the thread!     Sending you lots of sticky vibes for your little one/ones!     no need to apologise for the 'moan' we are all here to listen and support hunny.   

*****-mum - so sorry for your BFN babe. Keep smiling your lovely smile and you will bounce back. Enjoy your massage hunny. xx

PT - not long stay calm and relax! relax! I know dont use the F word on me, its easier typed than done hunny. BUT not long for your BFP! IM     for you hunny!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi manxie - definitely wouldn't use the f word with u - you've been 1 of the many angels that has kept me sane during this 2ww madness


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi performingtart im with hayley25 (what we like, little impatient girlies!!) get on the blower and just say "oh sorry thought you said 3.30pm not 4.30pm if they dont give you the result then they are mean mean mean.... go on call'm or do a HPT we know you have one. go on go on     

welcome leppyloo. i test on 30th too good luck


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasnt sure as I know its not easy to relax exp on OTD! lol   

Hope 45 mins travel fast hunny.

xx

no stay away


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hayleybell - u r naughty. Not a hpt in sight, tho my sister did nearly do a mad dash 2 tesco yesterday but her husband stopped her.      I'm goin 2 b a good girl, im playing on king.com to pass the time


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

performingtart your very strong   . i think i brought a hpt day after ET but its still in its wrapper    but i have decided that on thurs morning im weeing on both HPT sticks and the official test stick just so i can be sure its a BFN. im going to lay them on bathroom floor and send DH in too have a look, then im going to put headphones on wiv very loud music so cant hear the dreadful news!!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

hayleybell - i like ur style. lol


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Pt just blew you bubbles for luck babes


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheers hun, just blew u sum back x x x x 14 mins until lift off - when i say lift off i mean me hopefully lifting off the ground with joy


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

My god, I feel sick with nerves for you pt! Praying it's good news for you


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

argh 5 mins by my watch PT!!!XX


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

gut feeling - phone now! xxxx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

goin on call.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

2 mins...........


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

grrrr....I need a wee (my 8th today - sorry tmi lol)...hurry up!!!


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

you done it on this thread too!

i squeeled when i seen you had posted dont do that !


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

arrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh. phone'm! i need a wee too but im gonna hang on for you performingtart


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

were all hanging on.....but when i see one new post pop up my poor heart stops! come on PT you can do it xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

77.2 dunno wot that means OMG OMG


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG well done hunny i cant type quick enough WHOOP WHOOP ace news!


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

omg i am covered in goosebumps for you yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! congrats


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

well done perfoming tart,ive been looking out for you too great


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

on your BFP, PerformingTart!!!  

Sorry to hear about your BFN, LesboMum... enjoy your massage... it's well deserved  

PR xxx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

woooooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! knew it would be!!!     

Hugest congratulations to you hunny! 77.2 is your hcg level....anything over 25 is classed as pregnant!!!

Am so happy for you


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

ah hunny Im so very pleased for you. Cant stop smiling for you and I had a tear in my eye for you. So very pleased.

And thank you Hayley25 for the HCG level info 

xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats pr and pt!!! 

Hugs to purple and lesbomum, I'm sorry it wasn't your time x

kx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Pocketrocket and Performingtart, excellent news to start the week off with!!

Manxie and the Hayleys, you lot are totally bonkers! I felt the excitement building, even though I am a couple of hours too late!

Purple and ***** - sorry it wasn't to be this time  .

I am still hanging on in there, one step closer to friday! I have now lasted longer than my last fresh cycle, I started to bleed on day9pt and today is day 10 and there is still no sign! Yipee, hope it stays that way.

 to all

DFx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

HI ladies, how goes all the 2wwers. I had a really bad weekend, brown discharge appearred friday night and is still there, keep crying as I dont want it to be AF. Went onto the chat room at lunch time and the ladies cheered me up said it is a good sign, am trying to reduce my anxiety as it is not good for my dear little embies.   Got so bad at 2pm that I went to bed....cant worry if you are asleep......who invented the 2ww it is agony...and the closer you get to test day the harder it gets. I am going to try to calm down but emotions are out of control. I think my embies are still there, have had so many BFN in the past that I feel very confused about whether to stay hopeful or not. OK thats enough misery...def gonna try to cheer up  

Hayley bell..we test on the same day..good luck...how you doin'?
Jaxxs


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi ya jaxxs, im not too bad have no symptons apart from AF pains and think it'll arrive soon convinced its gonna be a BFN for me thurs.  . sorry to hear bout brown discharge but stay positive could be late implantation and its not red so thats positive sign    are you tempted to test early??

dragonfly151 gud luck for friday sending     for you and your embies


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

You lot are mad.....

I just signed on to see if there were any messages after joining today and there were pages since this morning. Performing tart your on-going messages and fantastic result made my day - so good to hear positive news congratulations!

Em so sorry to hear your news - my heart goes out to you I hope you have a relaxing massage.

Hayley thank you for your kind words and I will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. Jaxx - I can't believe what you must be going through having seen the number of times you have had to go through this dreadful rollercoaster of treatment. I am praying that what you are experiencing is just implantation bleeding and thinking of you.

Hayleybell try to stay positive I know that's easier said than done.

I'm feeling a bit better this evening having had an argument with my DH (not beacues of that) but I ended up bursting into tears something I have not done in ages and I think I needed too. Diahhorea seems to have stopped but got really bad backache and cramps think it could be the cyclogest !

I am sure I have forgot someone so sending lots of love to you all 

Ali


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Em, sorry to hear you sad sad news, thinking of you.

Well done performing tart - what a star you are - congrats

ali - i have cramps, back pain and poo probs - deffo cyclogest

hello to everyone else - loads of love,

Nik xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

my blood result was 5  12 days post egg collection   this is a very low result...  
What are the chances of this increasing? It is just wisful thinking that the result is not left over from the injection & it's just too early to test??
What would you except the levels to be?


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

penny, they must increase quite quickly coz my clinic said dont test before OTD as it might give you a false positive.  I think preg tests pick up 25 +.  Keep positive, loads of love & hugs  

Nik xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry for disappearing - it got quite hectic once i'd got the result. I was on here while talking on the house fone then the mobiles started ringing (mine and OH's) and then my mum turned up and then my sister turned up and then my best mate turned up!!! Phew......im knackered!!!!   Thank you all soooooo much for your support during this 2ww and for your congrats aswell. Im sending loads of   to all you ladies in waiting


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

There has been so much action since I last logged in.  Ladies on 2 ww can chat!  Lovely news for pt and pr on your BFPs.  Lesbomum - so sorry.  Jaxxs - I hope you are feeling more in control now.

BFN for me def now    - OTD today and did double check of result from Sat (which was also BFN).  Went to work but felt like crying.  Sorry to put a downer on the good news.  Had funny grey discharge tonight and a bit of brown/red on Saturday (tmi).  Normal?  Stopped Cyclogest Friday night.  Any idea when AF will come?  In a way it will only be then that I feel this is over.  

Month off then try again... what a nightmare this is.


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ewok:     So sorry honey. You take care and thinking of you unsure when af usually comes did you do Fet or a fresh cycle?     

Penny: Sorry very unsure about blood results sweetie   

Pt: Still smilling for you babe   

Manx:   for tomorrow I have a good feeling for you    

AND I HAVENT TESTED   GOOD OR   I ARENT SURE... 
As for me I am going stir crazy now I just want to know one way or the other   and I really do believe it will be a BFN for us. Had a bit of spotting Friday but really was about two or three drops and terrible tummy ache. Its that bad I woke up with it.  I think it would be impossible for any embies to survive that sort of spasm type thing I have been having/have     I am also getting quite a bit of discharge and Jelly type thing sorry ladies for the tmi   This is a bad sign isnt it I think Was going to ring the hospital to see if it could be a infection maybe and weeing alot and smelly too SO sorry once again tmi  . Oh roll on Thursday thats what I say     before I am sectioned  

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

NikNik - all the symptoms u mentioned are the same as i had during 2ww and still have now. I thought it was the cyclogest aswell.    for you


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks sweety,

Nik xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

ewok sorry for your result sending you big   

goof luck tulip1411 for thurs i test that day too.   

i had another terrible night woke yp at 3.30am for a wee and thats when the fun began i had terrible AF pains, was sat on edge of bed crying as didnt want to get up as feeling as though everythin would fall out, when got to loo the pain had eased but then a massive rumble in the belly and then had terrible runns (TMI!) went back to bed only to get out again another 3 times and still awake at 7am, not sure time fell back to sleep but up again at 8.30 wiv runs again.  DH thinks its the stress and worry over the results. i was convinced AF was bout to explode into the world. have been up half hr and already had 3 knicker checks!  was sooooooooooooo tempted to test last night    just want to know either way but still holding onto slight hope all my 'feelings' are wrong and i could be BFP on thurs (not holding much hope)  

Hayley25 & manxgirl have you oficially tested?? sending you loads and loads of   

performingtart glad you enjoyed the madness of your BFP yday.  

    to all the lovely ladies


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Albi and NikNik,

I am having same problem and did last time with cyclogest, can't delay if i feel the need to go.

Sorry to hear about the BFN's and   to all the BFP's.

Jilly


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hello ladies,

how are you all??

Ewok - so sorry to read your post hunny   

NikNik - stay   babe. All looking good to me    

Tulip - hoping Thursday comes quickly for you. Keep smiling babe   

My heart keeps beatin faster and faster........4.5 hours to go. But ill be away from my computer 1 till 2 as I always go to my nana's for dinner on a Tuesday at that time so ill have to report before 1 and then after 2. My head is all confused I really dont know which way the result will be but im   for a BFP.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

manxie - im      for ya babe x x x x

How r the 2 hayleys this morning   You 2 crack me up


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

manxgirl - good luck for your bfp - everthing crossed for you hunny -  

thanks for all your love girlies - keep up the good work all you 2WW!!!!   

Nik xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

would just like to appologise for terrible spelling of my last post. lack of sleep playing havoc on me this morning! 
good luck manxgirl   

im working today so wont be back til after 3.30. good luck everyone


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck to all those ladies for today!

I tried my jeans on today, and this is 6 days post EC , and they are not even contemplating doing up. Now I have eaten a lot of cakes this week   but still!  I've got the low down uncomfy feeling too, and I know I had a lot of follicles and 11 eggs collected in the end, and I'm a little more comfy every day that passes, but my stomach bloating's not going down it seems! Is anyone else still like this?   And when does it go?! None of my clothes are fitting!

xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hey Angelihelen,

I had the same problem mine started after EC I  had 19 follies and then it continued till about a week after ET. I couldnt get any trousers round my tummy. Luckily I was off work so I stayed in my slacks and PJ's for the week. Dont worry it will go down and with all the injections and prodding and poking I suppose its to be expected.

Dont worry hunny

manxie xx


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

hi angihelen,

i feel like that too.  thinks its probably a mixture of still swollen ovarys, bit sore after EC and all that water!!!!   

Nik xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Can I join you? I am going slowly  ! I am 8dp 3dt today, with just one embie on board (clinic policy). OTD is Monday, but I will be testing on Sunday as I have to go back to work on Monday and will feel awful if it's BFN   . 

I have been reading, but its tricky to keep up with you lot!!   to Pocketrocket & Performing Tart!

 to everyone yet to test!


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

hi girls 

just wondering it i could join this thread as am on my first day of my 2ww i know its going to be a long long week. am slightly uncomfortable today with AF like cramps is this normall??     

EvieP


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the boards angihelen and shortiesmith and thanks for the congrats shortie (can i call u shortie?)


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board eviep!!!!   I had terrible pains in my stomach after EC and was convinced i wouldn't be able to have ET as i was still in pain. Had ET 14th july and still having twinges now, dunno if this is the uterus stretching tho (i read somewhere that the uterus stretches in early pregnancy).


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

WELCOME EVIEP AND SHORTIESMITH.

dont worry Evie its normal to feel that way its just everything settling down after the poking and proding. Try not to think about it too much babe you will drive yourself mad!! I cant believe I wrote that! I was doing the same as you but the girls helped me just crack on and not to think about things too much as seriously you will drive yourself   The time will pass quicker too!

Shortie - We are a large group now on here so dont worry. We each know we are all thinking of eachother always!

Welcome ladies I hope the 2ww flies for you both. Im on my OTD today and I have 3hours 45 mins till my result. And I have now looking back think time has flown by.

The other ladies im sure will be on here to help you along your journey too! 

xx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

thank you manxgirl~ good luck with your result today will be thinking of you


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

EvieP - thanks hunny, when is your OTD?


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

morning all

just a quickie to let you know that I have officially tested now & it's a BFN for us. Am not surprised, yet still devastated. Will post later when i'm a little more cheerful.

Good luck for today manx!!! 

Thank you all for your positive thoughts, good luck messages & support. You've really got me through this xxxxx


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news hayley,     

loads of luv coming your way    

Nik xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW!  I only posted yesterday but sooo much has happened!  Congrats to PerformingTart  .

Good luck Manxgirl and Hayley25!    

Hayleybell, Jaxxs and Kelly ... we are all on Thurs.     I had a terrible time yesterday, really in discomfort and struggling to sit at my desk.  But that has eased today.  I'm becoming obsessed with my (.)(.) though.  They have been hurting since b4 EC - so shouldn't really be a factor in any of this.  But now I am worried that it is all over if they start to feel better!   

I have just been told to do a HPT ... so no blood test for me.  I only have one here and it is so tempting to just go and do it.  Dreamt about doing it last night.  I didn't wee on it enough ... and it came up with an error message ... and I only had one ... and panic set in ...    Losing it!

Lee x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

So sorry Hayley 25 - I posted at the same time ...     

Take Care xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

HAYLEY25 - ah hunny I am so sorry its a BFN for you. I was   hard for you babe. 

xx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Hayley25.  

Manxgirl,  !

And thanks for the advice ladies, it makes the discomfort easier when you know it's not just you. 

xx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

Hayley25 - I know how you must be feeling.  So sorry about your result.     

Ewok


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

to all you got a   

  for all  


ewok:  I too got  on friday and the grey you talked about started almost as soon as I stopped crinone and clexane, this continued until sunday when some fresh blood crept into the mix (tmi) by yesterday af arrived which for me was right on time    but totally understand what you mean when you say that's when you really believe it's all over.

manxgirl: good luck for today  

Kinda lost track over weekend with where everyone is - sorry - but do hope everyone is managing to stay sane on this crazy 2ww.

xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hayley25 - im so sorry to hear your news. I feel gutted for u, i really do.    Keep ur chin up. x x x x


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

manxie - 13 mins and counting, im so nervous for you. i rushed home without finishing things off. OH said we will have to go back out later as we both want to c how you get on. Ive got everything crossed for u, including my legs much 2 OH's disappointment.


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hey uncross them legs girly!!

Its a   !!!!!!!

thank you eveyone!!!


----------



## CLAIRKAZAZI (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Please can you add me

Test is on the 31.07.09 through ivf


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Go Manxie, go Manxie............whoop whoop..............I am over the moon for ya babe. Well done


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought I'd give you a big WOOP WOOP over here too manxgirl!!

Kx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!    to manxgirl.  it sure has been all action the last few days....well done!! xxx


----------



## gracedisco (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,

please can i join ur thread? i test this friday - 31st July. Having ivf, had one blasto put back.

Congrats on the positive results manxgirl, performing tart, and was there a pocket rocket? Have just started reading the messages on this site. Love the names by the way!!     

Sorry to hear the sad news from ladies with BFNs..i know how awful that feels!!

This is our second attempt at ivf and i'm dreading getting another BFN...looking for ways to keep myself sane until then..
grace xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Manxgirl,

     

        

       

            

Here's to a long run of  , whoop, whoop!

J, x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies. 

You have all  been so fantastic being so supportive. I will stick around of course.

I hope you all get your dreams.  

xxx love to you all xxx


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

go manxi, go manxi, go!!!!!!         

well done hunny,

Nik xx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

well done maxgirl


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Manxgirl:   on your   
xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

manxgirl....     

Am really chuffed for you & am wishing you a really happy, healthy & uneventful 8 months to follow  

Feeling a bit better this afternoon. Dh took me out for lunch & a mooch round the shops. Just got in so enjoying my iced caramel latte in peace before mum brings Ruby home. Tis nice to come home to happy news. Don't think I could've faced anymore doom & gloom today lol so well done manx!


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi all just read all the posts manxgirl           congrats on your  , send some   vibes my way.

hayley25 im so sorry result didnt change for you. stay positive sending you a great big  

hello new ladies welcome to the madness.    

well i have been really moody today, thinks its prob due to lack of sleep!   
i  got soooooooooooo tempted to test earlier i got the HPT out  i was just bout to open packed when i thought i just cant do it so i squeezed my wee out in super fast time so couldnt change my mind!   

my friend who was due to test on thurs tested today and got BFN so im feeling down for her and even more reluctant at testing on thurs.

xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yippee Manxie!! Well done girl   

Hayley  

Hope everyone else is good.

DFx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

have just done HPT and BFN!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

So Sorry Hayley


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

i jus knew it wud b, shouldnt have done it but had the urge now gutted. could it change to a BFP?


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

it could still change hon, you really should do it with the first wee of the day because it is the most concentrated. Don't give up hope! Is your OTD Thursday?


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

hayleybell.....you're testing far too early & at the wrong time of day!!! Test on Thursday with your first wee of the day and NOT before then!!!!!!  

However, you can have a   anyway (but just to cheer you up a bit, not because you got a BFN....coz it's not a BFN til Thursday & then it won't be coz it will be a BFP).

God i'm confused after writing that, i'm not even sure it makes sense. Gonna have a large glass of wine now....coz I can!


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

yeah OTD thurs. ive given up all hope but will test again thurs. not mentioning it to DH cus think he was looking forward to seeing the result. altho he'll prob be gutted when he see's BFN     

Hayley25 thanks for the hug i need it!
dragonfly thankyou for encouragement but i think it would of shown in any wee by now surely??


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

No No NO!! There are ladies on here who got a BFN right up to OTD and then had it change. Do not give up! Also, you have been loading yourself with water all day so your pee will be very diluted at the moment.

Wait til Thursday and do it properly, It might be totally different!  

DFx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

thankyou DF i will do it properly thurs. thankyou


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Manx    YAYYYYYYYYYYYY                   Yooooooohooooo I am so pleased for you honey!! I have known since you posted earlier but couldnt reply because I looked on my phone, been thinking about you all day.  I have been shopping in Leeds with my mum, DSD and niece to stop me going crazy any longer xxx

Hayley: Totally agree with all the girls STAY AWAY     I feel totally the same my OTD is Thursday and its driving me CRAZY rooting for us both      I still cant believe I havent tested but its right what everyone says and I will only go more  

Love and luck to all x


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

hayley, deffo wait till hursday you naughty little minx.  My clinic said dont do it a day early coz it could be a false negative.  So wait, wait, wait, after all, all good things come to those who wait,

big hugs  

Nik xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

thnakyou NikNik.  

im   wiv myself for doing it but at least i know the outcome it cant get any worse!!


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Manx excellent news Hun I am really pleased for you      keep me updated hun xxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Manxie!!!


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi ladies, Halleybell and lellyloo we are all testing on Thurs....I will   for us all  
Haleybell I am determined not to test early, but the wait is hard especially with all my spotting...I am sharing your anxiety ..hold on hunny.
Thanks for the kind words Albi and ewok...really apprecialted.
Ewok so sorry for your BFN, of course you felt like crying...sending you love   

thinking of all my fellow 2wwers
lol Jaxxs


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

i cant stop crying. y oh y oh y did i test early


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Haleybelle 

Its so sad hun, but you still have time all is not lost  

Love
Mel


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hayleybell- have you had any symptoms. I got spotting last wednesday and test wednesday night (it was BFN), then AF came slowly over the next couple of days. OTD was saturday and no surpirse it was BFN. 

My hospital said not to test before 14 days as hormones not in the right state. Plus you need to use your first wee of the day as it might not have enough positive hormone in. 

I cried for days and I think you need to so that you move on. In a couple of days, you'll either be BFP or you had a couple of days to get used to the fact it hasn't worked. 

Good luck!


----------



## CLAIRKAZAZI (Jul 28, 2009)

BFN, woke up this morning, to my Period, so 2nd one was Unsuccesful. Going to look at going to Istanbul next year, as they transfer more embryo's (3) and they are more advanced than here in Liverpool. xx  Fingers still crossed for all of you xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

morning all, well i didnt test this mornin     even harder now that a get a miracle and  it suprises me with a BFP. i have had no bleeds, no pinkish discharge just the pessary discharge (tmi)

i had have had AF pains all the way through, sore boobs to begin with but then they felt normal and have done since 10post ET
today is my 14 days from ET but got told to test tomoz. somehow i dont believe result'l change. 

clairkazazi   so sorry for you  

good luck ladies teting tomoz


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya,

Manxie ...     Fab news!

Clairkazazi ... sorry to hear your news  

Jaxxs & Hayleybell ... tomorrow can't come quick enough for me!  I saw some blood when I wiped last night (sorry if TMI) ... so I was convinced it was all over.  However there hasn't been any more ... so no idea what is going on!  Still though - expecting a BFN ... sorry to be so damn negative!  

Take Care everyone

Leppyloo x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

Is it ok to join this thread.  Had ET yesterday and think I need loads of support during the 2ww.  Had 2 embies transferred one 5 cell and one 6 cell - its all down to mother nature now   test day is 14th August - dont know how I will cope as I am soooooo impatient.

Hope everyone is doing ok in this mad rollercoaster   

Elliex


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

lizzym - i might just be stupid or blind but everyone on the 2ww list was testing up to the end of july.  is there one for us august testers? 

lovely love,

Nik xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hello ladies, 

Thank you all for your congrats and well wishes. 

OH took me out for dinner last night to chat and try and let it sink in. 

I too took a HPT this morning but it was a boots own brand took a nice picture for the scrap book. I have kept a scrap book since 2005 when OH had the snip reversal every reciept, whether it be hotels, invoices, shooping while there and also lots of photos. When i was at LGI the machine broke so I didnt get pics of embies but i have drawn a small 4 cell example in there of them!    haha.

Sorry no personals need to get work done today as I was cloud 9 yesterday afternoon and it showed. Need to pull my finger out today.

Ladies who are testing in the next couple of days Big fingers crossed for you all    

Back later for a proper catch up.

Manxie xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

one dayto go!!! one day togo.......one day to go until test day.I am sick with worry,haven't coped very well with the last few days .brown discharge has turned into brownish red spotting. and saw two bright red spots this morning.boo hoo    . am really really scared the  is onthe way. It is a huge blow as was told I had a 71 percent chance of success this time. but its still not over.....was tempted to test early last night but am determined to wait. This waiting is agony...I so want a positive result.     
Halleybell, hang in there, its not thursday yet, you tested too early.  
Lelly poo -good luck for tomorrow.
I really want us to all do well  
lol Jaxxs


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Just wanted to wish Hayleybell and Jaxxs       for tomorrow. I feel your agony. For the first time ever I tested early (1 day) but it could have really backfired. All other times I remained strong. I think the day before is the worst by far       

Hang in there

Sarah

xxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

jaxx - i had pinky/orangey discharge that appeared to be turning red but eventually just disappeared. When it started to turn red i broke down in tears, i was so angry and hurt but if you check my sig you will see that things turned out fantastic for me despite the red.      for you.


----------



## CLAIRKAZAZI (Jul 28, 2009)

I will keep my fingers crossed xxx halleybell  xxxxx jaxxx xxxxx baby dust to you both


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh the agony of the last day of waiting......sarah and clairkazazi..thanks for your good wishes..it means so much to me.
Performing tart....you give me hope...the relief of knowing this spotting can still lead to a pos result is huge....thankyou so much, oh deart big tears of relief are welling up and now sobs.....oh, now I cant stop..tears dripping on key board as I write this......didn't realise just how scared I have been of this spotting. have had so many bpn that this cycle is very important to me...............     . too many tears to see properly.....fingers crosse dfor tomorrow
Jaxxs


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwwww jaxxs -        for you. Im thinking about you hun. Please dont cry.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

performingtart - do you mind me asking when you had the spotting/discharge and how long it lasted for?
Thanks,
Lisa x


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Performing Tart,   am a little calmer now, this is def the hardest day. I just need to stay positive, easier said than done though.
was really pleased to hear of your good result though  
Jaxxs


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Jaxxs, on reading your signature I can completely appreciate the anxiety you have. You are incredibly strong. If there is any justice in this world tomorrow will be a great day xxxxxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

lmb15 - the discharge started on day 9 post ET (last thursday) at about 10am and had started to go red by about 12:30pm then the next time i went for a wee it had gone back to the original pinky/orangey and stayed that way all day. The following day it was more just of a light orange colour and then it went. I had been having af pains all day wednesday and had again on friday afternoon. The pains then changed - same place but different type of pain, more of a sore type pain and across middle low down.    good luck x x x x

Jaxxs - glad ur feeling a little calmer. Keep ur chin up and keep   and i'll keep   for ya 2 x x x x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*performingtart* - thanks for the reply. I had brown discharge on 10dp 2dt (monday). nothing yesterday, but bit more today (now 12dpt). Tested on monday and got faint bfp, same today but a little darker (with the eye of faith!!!). Had my hcg checked on monday and was 54, having it done again this evening. Really hoping it's gone up as expected. Had quite a few cramps today and just can't relax 
Fingers crossed, eh?!! 
Congrats on your BFP.
Best of luck to everyone else still sitting on a knife's edge!!

Lisa x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Lisa ... did you ask for HCG tests?  If I get BFP, I would like them to do that .. I have had 2 m/cs previously and want them to investigate a bit more ... 

Lee x


----------



## maybebaby1978 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all i am also on my   after having FET last Friday the 24th so i am only 5dpt and already wanting to test.
Lasttime i tested to soon and everyday after that before AF came 8 dpt.
I have been reading through the forum and im noticing lots more BFP's than i have seen before.
I feel much more relaxed this time and I'm trying so hard not to think about it but as I'm sure you know it takes over everything.
I'm reading into every twinge and comparing it to my fresh cycle back in March and they are so different, good or bad?      KERFUFFLE
I had a FET blasto and i am wondering if i can test on the 3rd Aug and get a accurate result or do i wait until the 7th of Aug? 
Anyway baby dust to all of you and fingers crossed


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for tomorrow those who are testing I think there are quite a few of us lots of          and Jaxxs I have everything crossed for you  

OTD TOMORROW Well soooooo nervous now less than 12 hours and we will know    Although I am convinced it is a BFN I arent sure if thats me protecting myself from hurt. We have to be at Jimmys for 8am we are going to test before we go only because we cant bare the thought of someone telling us bad news face-to-face. 

Love and luck XXXxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck to all my OTD buddies tomorrow

I will be thinking of you all and hoping you get your BFP's

Love and luck

Sx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Evening all!

Sorry for no personals but so sleepy. Got some sort of bug & it's making me feel like cr*p. Plus, af still hasn't arrived. Anyone know how long it should be between stopping cyclogest and af arriving? I stopped using on Monday night so thought it would be here by now.

Anyway, just wanted to come & wish lots of luck to those testing tomorrow. Am       for you and sending you all the positive vibes I have left...          

Am sure it will be good news all round  

Love, luck, hugs & babydust to all xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lee *- my clinic don't do hcg's. My best friend is an obstetrician at a different hospital, so he did my bloods for me!! Bit naughty i know, but i was really panicking about the cramps and brown discharge, so he did them for me. I'm sure if you ask your clinic they'll do them for you? If not, how about your GP?
Lisa x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

We have just got a     

We couldnt sleep so decided to test and OMG its   it says 'pregnant 2-3weeks'  

Just got to get in confirmed now in 4hours 

love and luck xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Boy you were up early!! Congrats!!!  woo hoo!! X x x


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

well done tulip - yipee!!!!!!!!!!!    

Nik xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

yey Tulip - WHOOP WHOOP              you must be on .

Im so pleased for you both. Its what you deserve.!!!!!!

YEY KELLY!!!!!

Ah man me you and PT all together! ace!

lots of love and well wishes for the next 8 months hey!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats tulip!!!   
I got my second hcg results last night - so, hcg 54 on monday and 124 last night, so just more than doubled in 48 hours which is normal. So it's now an official (though still 3 days before otd!)     !!! We're so happy.
There seems to have been a good little run of BFPs now, so here's hoping it continues for everyone else.    

Lisa x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I ask LMB15 - are they done at hosp your HcG levels?? lots of ladies have been saying they get results every 2-3days Mine its just a one off at the moment!!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Tulip - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU.  You've nade it a hat trick - you're a star x x x x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

hey PT just PM'd you! I cant believe it, but I have just got my appointment through for my 1st scan and its the same day as yours!!! Monday 10th Aug!


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Not great news.  I got a BFN this morning.  However still no sign of AF.  I spoke to the clinic and they said that they advise people to test 14 days after ET - which would be tomorrow.  I was told 16 days after EC by the clinic that did the ET (my main TX has been with one clinic and then the ET is done somewhere else).

Anyway long story short ... if no AF for rest of day, they want me to test again in the morning.  If still BFN and no AF over weekend, they will do a blood test.  

Period pains and backache still apparent ... so I guess I'm expecting AF any time ...  

Congrats Tulip!    How are you Jaxxs and Hayleybell?  

Lee x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Leppyloo - im sorry hun to hear your BFN. But stay positive hunny it might change yet you knever know!


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

leppyloo - chin up babes, it may change yet.  I was told by clinic not test test a day early as you can get a false negative and next day get a positive.  They said whatever you do, dont stop your medication.  Sending you loads of love,

Nik xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Leppyloo....so sorry to read your news but don't give up just yet  


Tulip......huge congratulations to you & dh!! wishing you a very healthy, happy & uneventful 9 months


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Manxgirl* - i had my bloods done at hospital where my friend works (he's an obstetrician). The actual HCG level's not important, it's what it's doing - it should double every 48 hours, which is why some clinics do blood tests every 2-3 days. My clinic don't routinely do blood tests, they just ask you to do a home preg test to see if it's BFP or BFN. My otd's not till this sunday, so i was a bit naughty testing early and then getting my friend to do my bloods!!

Ask your clinic to repeat your hcg level if you're worried - if it's doubling roughly every 48 hours then that's a good sign that the pregnancy's going well (if it doesn't double/goes down it can signify miscarriage - either one that's already happened or one about to happen)
What was your hcg? And how many days post egg collection was that taken? Good luck, sure it'll all be fine!!

Lisa x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey LMB15 - mine was taken on OTD to see if I was pregnant and that was 14 days after EC and it was 84. I was just wondering but I have got nothing now until my 1st scan on 10th Aug but alot of ladies seem to have thier HcG done quite regular like you said.  

Thanks for the info. I might ask them just to ease my mind before scan.

Thanks  

Manxie xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Manxie - if it will put your mind at rest, i'd ask them to repeat it (or ask your gp to do it). I know having the 2 hcg results has made me much more at ease, as i know it's increasing as it should. I still won;t relax till the scan though, which is booked for 21st august.
Lisa x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Please could I join you?

I'm 6dpt with IVF, 2 embies on board, OTD 7th August.

So so sorry to read about the   out there   I know how that feels.

Congrats to all the  !!!!!

 for the rest who are still waiting     

Miki
x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

lmb - I wont forget your scan date thats my birthday. I would like to have them re-done to see if the level has increased!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Manxie* - get them redone if it'll put your mind at rest. The scans seem a very long way away don't they??!! Have a look at this website: http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single it's got ranges of hcgs for single/twin/triplet successful pregnancies at different days post egg collection. But bear in mind that the ranges are HUGE for each day (eg from 2 - 2000 on the same day!), so it doesn't matter what your actual level is, as long as it's doubling about every 48 hours. There's also a calculator so you can calculate how many hours it takes for your hcg to double. 
Lisa x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you LMB. Im going to ask them to re do it. thats a good bit of info!

xx  xx


----------



## hayleybell1980 (May 28, 2009)

hi all congrats to all those BFP. unfortunatley mine was a BFN. i have been awake all night and tested at 4.30am. i cried before i even weed on stick as i knew it had failed. have been crying since then and now have eyes so swollen can only just see through them. i know im very lucky to already have a little boy and there are ladies out there who dont even have one little bundle of love but it doesnt make looking at the test and seeing a BFN any easier.    
think its harder too as DH wont allow me another go he says mother nature blessed me with one baby and that the emotional rollercoaster is too much to go through again, this is like a double blow for me  

good luck to jaxxs    and meletev.BB hope your results are full of happiness. good luck also to the new ladies.   

thankyou everyone for your priceless support. wishing all those with BFP a wonderful and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

   to all the BFN's, so sorry.

   to all the  

      for all us ladies on the    .

Sorry no personals as thread is moving so fast, it's really hard to keep up and i have brain fog!!

Symptoms started yesterday evening, have really sore (.)(.)s they now feel like the could explore and having odd stabbing pains in them, they are really veiny and have a bloated pressure in abdomen. This is how it went last time, but not being over confident as each time it could be different.

Jilly


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

sorry haleybell, there arent enough words are there.  sorry hunny bunny,

Nik xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I am still trying to take it in....     I am soooooooo happy...have done three tests today and at last it is starting to sink in.....Thanks so much for all your support especially yesterday when I was freaking out. It worked at last..Yipee   
Congrats Tulip  
My love and wishes to you both Hayley and Leppyloo, I am thinking ofyou both, I am so sorry, I know how it feels. 
Good luck everyone and again your support and friendship has been wonderful you really got me through this 2ww
LOL Jaxxs


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

well done jaxxs, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

         

Nik xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks NIk...I am on cloud nine ...It is beyond wonderful 
Jaxxs


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

JAXXS -              YEY GO GIRL!!! bfp!!! KEEP THEM COMING. XXXXX


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Manx.....Never thought it would be me with all the well wishes and the dancing bananas . I ;feel so lucky 
Jaxxs


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jaxxs, it's been a long time coming for you, so pleased for you,  

Jilly


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jilly hope it goes really well for you too
Jaxxs


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Jaxxs...huge congratulations to you & dh! I bet you're on cloud nine right now. After everything you've been through, you really deserve this. Am wishing you a very very happy, healthy & extremely uneventful 8 months to follow. Am so thrilled for you xxx

Hayleybell.....i'm gutted for you hun, I really am. I know exactly how you feel. Am sending you the hugest hugs ever. If you want to chat then feel free to pm me. Lots of love to you & dh xxx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Jaxxs - i told you          xxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hayleybell and Leppyloo    so sorry to hear your news   take care  

Jaxx: Way to go girl!!! so, so pleased for you      My feet havent touched the ground all day!  

Manx: I wish jimmys did the blood tests I keep worring that its a ovarian cyst and not a baby - this is only because I read the HPT instruction page back to front and this is one thing that gives a false positive    I swear I will be a crazy  

Jilly: lots of   exactly same symptoms as me   I had totally convinced myself it hadnt worked because the pains I was experiencing were unreal  

Love and luck to you all xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Arghhhh........ my naughty cat has escaped again and left her 2 6 weeks old kittens. If there are another 2 kittens in my house in 9 wks time i will not be amused. 2 dogs, 1 cat and 2 kittens is enough animals for this house


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind messages.

Jaxxs - Congrats!  

Hayleybell - Sorry it didn't work for you .  I also have a son and I am starting to think that I just want to concentrate on him.  The last 3 years have been marred by this constant TTC.  However it breaks my heart when he says 'so how do I get a brother or sister then?'  

I have just been to Tesco and bought cheap tests ready for tomorrow.  They were BOGOF so I decided to do one straight away ... and there is a very faint line!!!   

Surely at this stage it shouldn't be so faint ... I keep wondering if my eyes are playing tricks on me but DH can see it too.  

So I guess it is watch this space ... again!    

Nothing is ever straight forward with me!

Lee x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Leppyloo:       

PT: Did you read about HCG hun on earlier posts?   and naughty mummy cat


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

leppyloo - keeping everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi kelly, i saw a link that i clicked on. average hcg level 14 dpo is 100, mine was 77.2. not a happy bunny


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Wonder if it can be lower due to later implantation hun surely it cant be that precise - try not to worry    at the end of the day a BFP is exactly that


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

kelly - true. i think im still a bit overwhelmed by it all tbh with you. and scared. ah well......i'll keep ploughing on as always    . how are you feeling? any symptoms yet?


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi Girls!

I haven't been on in a few days!  Big Congrats to all the BFPs!

 to those who have been disappointed.  The girls on FF are a great support. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Leppyloo - Bet your line will be stronger with your first wee of the day! 

HayleyBell - My DH reacted in the same way last year when we had a failed cycle.  He said he didn't want to do any more tx because he felt that  he just couldn't take the disappointment and seeing how hurt I was.  Everyone is different, but we talked everything through and I have got my first BFP ever from this year's treatment.  It will take some time to get over this and make a definite decision.  

Manxgirl - My scan is 10th August too.  Hope Mother Nature is smiling down on us that day!

PT - As long as your Beta increases it shouldn't be a worry.  Anything over 25 is a pregnancy.

 to all.

CS


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Rang doctors 10 mins ago (they close at 6pm) for hcg results and it sed, "the practice is now closed"  . AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! Im off downstairs to sulk now


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! So many BFP's!! Congrats to you all, each and every one of you deserves it.

's for those with a BFN, words are not enough but I know exactly what you are going through. Take it easy, take some time for yourselves and you will get through it, I promise.

Well tomorrow is test day for me - just hoping that all the good luck on this thread hasn't been used up, there are so many BFP's happening. I hope and pray that there is enough left to last everyone still to test x

Will be on tomorrow afternoon with the results, watch this space.

DF x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

More BFP's??! Fantastic! Congratulations to you lucky ladies    

Sorry to hear of th BFN's. This journey is so hard,  

I am still not really feeling anything, apart from that the week before AF I usually feel really run down and get major munchies - and I have neither this time. It can be explained by the drugs though I suppose  . I used to get spotting leading up to AF - but nothing. I guess we'll see on Sunday! This wait is horrible  .

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey PT. my level was only 84!! so honest hunny dont worry.  hope tomorrow puts your mind at rest! they are only averages im sure anyway! dont sulk hunny! smile a nice smile babe!

Shortie - try not to worry hunny! 2ww can drive you    Hope the day comes round quickly. xx

Cleversquirrel - my PT has her scan on 10th Aug too! lucky day for all of us!!! cant wait to see the screen

All you other lovely ladies hope you are having a lovely night xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

i know that i am soooooo gonna start bawling wen i see my little klingon on the screen, im a proper softie  .


----------



## gracedisco (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Tulip, that's fab news!! and you were convinced it hadn't worked!  am praying for a positive result tomorrow too..

grace
xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

gracedisco! fingers crossed hunny


----------



## gracedisco (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks manxgirl    and good luck to dragonfly for tomorrow too


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Hayley and Lee,   so sorry for your BFNs. I know you both have a child already but it surprisingly doesn't make the process any easier does it! I think others on the thread are right, this  maybe isn't the right time to make the decision. I said if mine didn't work this time I didn't have the strength to put myself up for it again, amybe eventually I would.

Congrats to Jaxxs, you really did deserve a break, so glad you had it this morning. Wishing you a happy and healthy pg.

Congrats Tulip too.....and good luck Grace   

just on another matter........this thread has freaked me out completely today. Can an ovarian cyst give you a false positive?? Since my BFP I was scanned by clinic for pain and I have a cyst on left ovary from EC. I thought it was ovulation tests that they effect....these measure LH not HCG. Please someone who is confident about the answer to this respond as I am feeling like rushing to the docs first thing  

Sarah

sorry a quick post


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry penny , take care x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

pft-i would not be worrying about your levels they are fine   mine were 76 at 14dpo and i had twin.levels vary from person to person.i thought we had one but had two with those levels.


lots of luck ladies.


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Penny hunny, so sorry to read your news. take care of yourself babe   

Pt - i did another HPT today and its alot stronger result than Wednesdays so thats settled my mind a little xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Penny, Hayley and Lee, sorry for your bfn   


Good luck to everyone testing today,    

Now in my 2nd week of , don't know what I'm feeling really. Sore, swollen (.)(.), they are very veiny, not sure if that is from the cyclogest, but only really started yesterday, so now sure it is that as have been on it for 10days now.

Feeling very negative today, probably due to passing the half way mark and time dragging.

Jilly


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry Penny   

I did another Tesco test this morning ... held my wee all night!    But the line is still very faint.  At first I thought there was nothing there at all.  But after about 5 mins, you could see the faint line.  

Have left a message for the clinic to call me.  Am working today but can't concentrate very well!  

Sarah ... I am also wondering about cysts causing this.  Will ask the clinic when they call.  I have a lot of discomfort in my tummy ... can't stand / sit for long periods ... only laying down get rids of it.  

Lee x


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi there 

I kept checking yesterday and am so pleased to hear your news Jaxx - congratulations have you come down off the ceiling yet? You so deserve it after your long journey.

Hayley Bell  I am so sorry to hear your news and my thoughts are with you. My hubby hasn't spoken to me for 3 days over a silly argument. It it is so sad but I don't think you can under estimate the strain this puts on a marriage!

Dragonfly wishing you all the very best for today and leppyloo anymore news??

Miki I am testing the same day as you. This waiting is awfull. I am trying to keep busy but my body keeps playing tricks on me and back to frantic knicker checking.

I just want it to be over and for my husband to just put his arms around me and give me a hug. My sister goes into hospital today for her c-section and has asked me if I want to visit as she will be in until Sunday.

I don't know if I can face going into a maternity ward and seeing all those new mums and their partners with their babies!!

This is such a busy thread I hope I haven't missed anyone.

Love Ali


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all, just a quick post so sorry for lack of personals!

Penny...so sorry to see your news  

Lepploo....I used those tesco tests from day 1pt (to see when the ovitrelle had left my system) & only ever got a faint line on them. I would recommend using a first response or clearblue test. They're far more accurate hun. Wishing you lots of luck though    

Dragonfly....good luck for today, am thinking of you!


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi everone, 

its soooo nice to hear how well everyone is doing, and how everyone is approaching that final goal.  Sorry to those who didnt get their hearts desire, your time will come.  

I've got a crampy tummy today, and been on the loo alot this morning (and not just for wee-wees if you know what I mean,  ).  

I was leaning over laptop yesterday and must have stood up too quick, and got this really bad pulling/stabbing pain in my left side.  I had an endo cyst drained during EC on left ovary and worried it might be that, although have no idea if thats good, bad or indifferent to my progress at the moment.  Other pains I have feel like AF type pains and i'm trying sooo hard not to think about it.  But its sooo difficult.  I sort of think "pains gone", then "its back", then "gone".  And each time i'm thinking "thank goodness pains gone", then "oh no pains gone", then "oh no i have pain" and then "great yes- i have pain something good must be happening".  Grrrrhhh!!

Only about halfway through, i'll be a reaving loony by the end,  

Going to the lakes tomorrow  for a good few days.  Will take my lappy and hopefully find some wifi while i'm there so i can keep up to date.  Am hoping this will take my mind of things a bit, (oh yeh – right!!). 

I’m going to have to test early next week, on Friday instead of Saturday.  My clinic is running a trial.  At the moment, you stop taking cyclogest after 2 weeks whether you get a BFP or not.  The trial is to take it for 8 more weeks, which is what I really want to do, (if I get a BFP.  Of course I will, PMA, PMA, PMA), but unfortunately only 50% on the trial will get cyclogest and the other 50% will get a placebo.  Hmmmmm!! Grrrrhhhh!!  Anyway, that’s a whole week of yet, hopefully I’ll get to that point.  Please lord, let it be my time.                 

Thanks for all your support girlies, I couldnt have done this without you.

Nik xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya,

Got to go to the clinic for a blood test this afternoon.  Not sure how long it will be before I get the results.

Lee xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All,

God this is so awful isn't it!! I wish i could just go to sleep and wake up in a weeks time when it's all over.

So sorry to all the bfn's   if there was any justice none of us ladies would know what that feels like. I'm sick of hearing about people who just accidentally get pg, how do they do it...arrgghhh!!

Lee - Good luck for this afternoon    

Nik - I know exactly what you mean about the pains, or lack of. I've been driving myself crazy thinking it's a bad sign when I have none, then get worried all over again when they come back thinking it's af.

Ali - I'm so glad we're testing on the same day, I'm going to try my hardest not to test early. I'm in work today and finding it very hard to concentrate, all around me have kids which makes it so much harder  

Lots of  to all.

Miki
x


----------



## CLAIRKAZAZI (Jul 28, 2009)

Just to let you know, i did a test last week it was negative, i started my period 4 days ago, and today was my test date, so i did the test and its positive, so hang in there if you are getting any negative feelings, as i was totally shocked this morning, so thats a BFP. am off to my local GP, the hospital are not concerned about the Bleeding, but i just want to check with my GP
xxx good luck everyone


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

That's fantastic, congratulations, you must be thrilled!!!   

Hope you enjoy the next 9 months!

Gives hope to the rest of us
x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Clairkazazi,

That's amazing news, i bet you thought it was all over last week,   , it will give a lot of bleeders lots of hope,

Jilly


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

definately, well done clairkazazi on your fab BFP !!!!! 

Nik xx


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Clairkazazi - congrats hunny that news will give hope to many.!    go girl WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello, please may I join you?

I had ET this morning under sedation -mmmm, sleepy juice    I only made 4 eggs this cycle and all four fertilised!!!!   Then today we found out they were transferring two, four-cell embies and out of the remaining two, one was suitable for the freezer    

So, Spud and Sticky on board, and Frostie in the freezer. Hooraay! So please to be PUPO. I'm still a little woozy so feeling quite calm but sure I'll need to tear out my hair in the company of understanding ladies soon. 

Love and baby dust to all.
xxxx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

HI everyone, thanks for all your well wishes on my BFP..I am still too happy for words, some one I hadn't seen for about a year bumped into me yesterday and asked if I was prenant.....I was shocked surely it's not obvious yet.....she said my boobs are so significantly bigger that she figured either I was up the duff or had turned into jordan..I felt sorta weirdly proud.......practising my preggers walk today      
So sorry for your BFN Penny thinking of you
Yes PT you did tell me  and you were soooooooo correct, thanks for yur kind words when I was going bonkers 
Lee, DF and Grace I've got everything crossed for you good luck huns 
Congrats Clairkazazi       
LOL Jaxxs


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

pinkcarys - welcom hunny and congrats on the ET, welcome to being PUPO! Lots of   that Sticky and Spud snuggle down nicely! When is your OTD??

Jaxxs - I cant imagine how you must be feeling! But good on you girl you did it xxx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks manx.... am eating for England...so hungry all the time...but only want healthy food...thank goodness.
Jaxxs


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

for me!! Never thought I would be able to write that on here. In a state of shock and just have a stupid smiley face!

DFx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

congratulations dragonfly


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Dragonfly! some banana for you!            

yey 5 in one week thats an ace run of BFP!!!


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry and massive hugs for anyone who has got a BFN  

   to five 's in one week    
woop woop to dragonfly and Clairkazazi     

Thank you too everyone for my BFP wishers - everytime I think of yesterday and seeing the result for the first time I cry. We have been through so much like all the ladies on here and its such a wonderful feeling and I wish and hope that you get the chance I really, really do. But my point is we were ttc for 7 years and I was so convinced the FET hadnt worked REALLY CONVINCED so dont ever give up hope because as PT  always quotes 'without hope there wont be any magic' and good on your dad PT he is so right   God I am soooo emotional 

Jaxx: I was starving before yesterday but since then everything just makes me want to puke   Is that normal. Wondering if this excitement and nerves  

I have been to see the nurse this morning and she has put me on antibiotics as I have 1% of blood in my urine. She said this is comman in all woman and only slight infection and I have to call back next week with another sample. 

Pt: Did you get your HCG results honey?  

Manx: I have just done a Hpt this afternoon I felt a surge to get one... A BFP STRAIGHT AWAY   Its a great feeling eh but so scarey. I cant believe I have to wait until the 18th  

Love and lots of luck to everyone and especially all you PUPO PRINCESSES


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi kelly - doin the hpt is such a rush isnt it? Got hcg levels back - 459 on day 19 po. 2 nurses - 1 at gp's and 1 at LGI RMU both sed they are fine. still worried tho. can't believe u gotta wait until 18th for first scan. Im pulling my hair out waiting for the 10th.


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Ditto PT. 10th seems ages away! all the waiting hey!  

Tulip - hope you have the warm feeling inside and its all sinking in. I know I felt alot better once I did the first HPT! its felt better seeing it and then todays being darker and more visable was just an ace feeling!

Do we get a pic ladies at our 1st scan even if its just a blob on screen!!! whats the official word they will call my Ham and Egg or just Ham or just Egg??


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all, can I join the 2ww madness? 

I'm Sarah, ttc #2 with icsi. Otd is 12th August   I'm currently 4dpo and test date seems like forever.....


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

sarah09 - welcome to the madness.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Another 2   today, long may they continue  


Welcome Pinkcarys and Sarah.

Today is a bit of a rollercoaster, feeling very emotional, (.)(.) feel like they are gonna explode and feel like they are burning a bit, veins are so prominent all over going up to upper chest and front of shoulders. Just a dull ache in lower belly and a dull headache and feel a bit sicky, I'm sure this is as it was last time, but daren't be positive in case it's my body just playing tricks on me. Today is day 9 after EC, so don't think it is the cyclogest as have been on that for 2 weeks now and these symptoms only started yesterday and are worst today.

Does anyone else have a hot sort of feeling about there (.)(.)s they don't feel hot to touch though,

Jilly


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi can I join too!!??  Going mad on the 2ww here.  Just had first iui and will test on 7th August


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

jilly02 - i had the burning boobs thing. not hot to touch, quite cold actually but felt like they were burning.


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

forest girl - welcome to the madness    and sum special  just for you x x x x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks performingtart  and congratulations on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

cheers forest girl - im now on the next round of madness while waiting for 1st scan (10/08/09)


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

PT, thanks for replying, they are cold to touch, in fact they are driving me nuts! I seemed to remember this from last time, but wasn't sure, thought i might have been remembering wrong.

Welcome forestgirl, when is your OTD?

We don't seem to have an up to date chart anymore of OTD, does anyone know if it will be updated anytime soon?

Jilly


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Jilly, 

I'm the same as you date wise....feeling the pull of 'oh it hasn't worked' today for some reason. I have a tender chest too, occasional lower abdomen twinges, lower back ache and a bit of a sicky headache but only really minor and I have not noticed spotting or anything, so today I've been feeling the , well it's not happening, this is the side effects of the drugs and still the after effects of the ec....sigh...really want to feel positive and dont' want to bring you down too....your symptoms do seem much stronger tho, so that sounds promising ! 

I am not going to do any tests at all till my blood one though. Can't bear to tempt fate! 

Think am just having one of those days....

loev and   to all ! xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Angelihelen,

It must be this day of the  , the down day! I'm not sure when I'm going to test, it makes no difference if i find out sooner rather than later. Tested early last time as just knew i was bfp so tested on day 11 post EC and had a strong bfp, just not so sure this time, although all signs the same as last time. I had no spotting last time or with my DS. Sounds a bit strange but either way it will be hard, if i get a bfp then i will worry that i will m/c again and if a bfn then my body has failed me again. Can't win either way. God what an awful day today, can't wait til its over!!! 

Tomorrow is another day, thank god!!

Jilly


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Jilly

OTD is 7th August!  Excited and scared at the same time!!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Red,

It's a nightmare this 2nd week, nearly a suitable time to go to bed, roll on tomorrow!!!


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

i'm with you on the 2ww bad day.  just been wailing my eyes out, convinced its not worked, testing this time next week.  DH starting telling me off and to snap out of it.  What a laugh, if only!!!  We've had a chat now and all ok, he just hates to see me upset.  Roll on tomorrow when i'll hopefully be feeling much more positive and no more naughty thoughts, (and i dont mean sex, lol).

Off 2 lakes tom, so that should help,

bye for new girlies,

Nik xx

ps welcome Forest  same test date as me, (mine should be sat but am testing friday incase i do a trial at clinic).


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone thought I better mention that I have changed my name from forest girl to red riding hood, as this is what appears when I am in chat. Sorry for confusion!
Rrh
x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Nik,

Glad you still going tomorrow, it will do you good. It must be the day today for messy wrecks!   

Jilly


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hiya girls - WOW you have been busy - I have been cultivating my embies on the beach and had a great time 

FANTASTIC for all the BFP's

Dragon Fly, Jaxx - enjoy it   

Manx - who's a clever girl !! 

Kandy - knew you had done it girl - those symtoms were hard to miss  

Sorry to the ladies with BPN's    you will get your time I am sure..

Lots of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Jilly. Think will just chalk it up to an emotional day! Hope you and the rest of us emotional wrecks wake up feeling more positive tomorrow!  

Niknik, my DH has been the same today! I said to him, I am allowed to have a wobble you know! And he relented  with the 'YOU MUST THINK POSITIVE AT ALL TIMES' routine bless him. 

Hope you all have good weekends, I'm off to Bath, hope that'll keep the thoughts occupied!  

Hi to all new ladies . Ah this is so much fun...or something.... 

xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Clairkazazi & Dragonfly CONGRATS!!    

Sorry for the BFN's,  

My OTD is Monday, but i was going to test on Sunday (to save going into work all sad), I am now thinking about not testing at all and waiting until next Saturday if AF still hasn't arrived. Good idea? Or really really bad one? I am too scared to see BFN.


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hiya Shortie - are you taking cyclogest ? If so that often keeps AF away anyway   I would test if I were you hun !! I know how you feel though .... xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Congrats Dragonfly!  

I'm no better off today really.  The clinic was like a ghost town, so even if my results did arrive yesterday, there was no one to let me know what they were!  However the consultant's PA said she will have a look on Monday AM before I head back over for test 2.

I did a First Response this morning ... the "all singing all dancing mega sensitive can detect 6 days before period!" ... and this time the line was even fainter.  To be honest, at a quick glance, you would say it was a BFN.  The I found a website that said it looks for 100mIU/ML which I think is not very sensitive at all!  It doesn't say on the box or leaflet  .  So been trying to work out if implantation was as late as 28th ... would this mean my HCG would still be very low.  Or could this mean that in fact I might have been PG but the only thing stopping a M/C is the cyclogest?  Going a bit crazy with it all  

I'm not doing any other tests this weekend ... just gonna wait til Monday now.  

Lee xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203776.0 New Home Ladies


----------

